# [Sammelthread] Assassins Creed 3



## Snipa (17. November 2011)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen liebe Community, hier im Sammelthread zu​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Assassins Creed 3.0, sondern ein Richtiges Assassind Creed III! Das hat Ubisoft sich für das letzte Abenteuer der Trilogie um Desmond und seine Vorfahren groß und breit auf die Fahne geschrieben. Laut dem Publisher soll an dem dritten Teil bereits seit Fertigung von Assassins Creed II gearbeitet werden, ebenso wurde das Budget (im Vergleich zu Assassins Creed Revelations) verdoppelt.



*Der Schauplatz
*Zeit und Ort des neuen Teils ist Amerika zur Zeit des Unabhängigkeitskrieges (1753-1783). Die frei begehbare Karte soll dabei um einiges riesiger ausfallen, so soll allein das Grenzgebiet doppelt so groß sein, wie die komplette Karte in Assassins Creed Brothood! Hier wird es neben verschiedenen Wetterbedingungen und Jahreszeiten vor allem Bäume und Felsen zuhauf geben, auf denen sich der neue Protagonist austoben darf. Zudem soll die Spielwelt offener ausfallen, so dass man ein gewisses Maß an Entscheidungsfreiheit hat, welchen Teil der Karte man erkundet, oder welche Mission man als nächstes annimmt. 



*Die Geschichte

*Unser neuer alter Ego ist Sohn einer Indianerin und eines Briten und hört auf den Namen Connor. Aufgewachsen ist er bei den Mohikanern, die ihm den Namen Ratohnhakéton gaben. Dort soll auch eine Episode handeln, in der man den jungen Connor in eine Mohawk-Siedlung spielt. Später muss er mit ansehen, wie Kolonisten sein Dorf niederbrennen und die Bewohner abschlachten, woraufhin er blutige Rache schwört. Auf seinem Feldzug lernt er verschiede historische Persönlichkeiten kennen und erlebt historische Ereignisse mit. So kommt er mit dem ersten amerikanischen Präsidenten George Washington in Kontakt und macht Bekanntschaft mit dem Erfinder Benjamin Franklin. Das große Feuer, das New York im Jahre 1783 beinahe zerstörte, soll ebenso Bestandteil des Spiels werden, wie ein Besuch in Fort Valley.



*Das Gameplay

*Ja, auch die versteckte Klinge ist natürlich im neuen Serienteil wieder mit enthalten. Genauso wie die Kämpfe mit anderen Klingen und Fernwaffen. Im Nahkampf darf Connor nun zwei Waffen gleichzeitig tragen, unter anderem einen Tomahawk, der bereits auf Screenshots zu sehen ist. Im Fernkampf wird Connor wohl auf Schusswaffen wie Pistole und Gewehr zurückgreifen, allerdings sind auch Pfeil und Bogen möglich, die ebenfalls auf Screenshots bereits zu sehen sind. Bekannte Waffen sind bis jetzt: Versteckte Klinge, Wurfmesser, Schusswaffen, Bogen, Tomahawk, Ein- und Zweihandschwerter und Hämmer So richtig neu ist aber wohl nur, dass der Protagonist nun in der Lage ist, Gegner zu schnappen und als menschliche Schutzweste zweckzuentfremden. Auch werden Soldaten, die sehen, dass Connor bereits in einen Kampf verwickelt ist, nicht angreifen.
Ebenso hält  das Wirtschaftssystem weiterhin Einzug in Assassins Creed III. Zusätzlich zu Nebenaufträgen, die Connor von verschiedenen Gruppierungen erhält, kann er sich auch durch Jagd ein paar Münzen dazuverdienen, indem er zum Beispiel Bärenfelle verkauft, insgesamt soll es 30 verschiedene Tierarten zu jagen geben. Die Quests von diesen Gruppierungen müssen allerdings erst freigeschaltet werden. Wenn man z.B. sehr viel mit Gewehr jagt, wird irgendwann ein Herr auf Connor zukommen, der ihm den Beitritt in einen exklusiven Jagdclub anbietet. Die Mitgliedschaft in den Gruppierungen kann auch neue Bereiche der Karte freischalten.
Ebenfalls neu sind Jahreszeiten, so wird es von jedem Schauplatz eine Sommer- und eine Wintervariation geben. Das wird sich nicht nur optisch äußern, sondern sich auch auf das Spielgeschehen auswirken. So werden Passagen, die im Sommer frei begehbar sind im Winter durch Eis und Schnee blockiert, im Gegenzug öffnen sich durch zugefrorene Seen neue passierbare Wege. Zusätzlich verringert sich das Bewegungstempo der Soldaten durch den hohen Schnee. Auswirkungen auf den Bewegungsspielraum wird das für den Protagonisten gottseidank nicht haben, da der weiterhin Bäume und Felsen zur Fortbewegung nutzt, und daher im Idealfall den Boden nicht berührt. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist der Umstand, dass Connor dadurch keine Fußspuren im Schnee hinterlässt, und daher auch keine Wachen auf sich aufmerksam macht. Im Gegenzug kann man solche Fußspuren als Köder auslegen, um so Feinde in einen Hinterhalt zu locken. Hier kommt ebenfalls ein neues Element zum Tragen, Connor kann per Seilschlinge nun Gegner an Bäumen aufknüpfen um sie auszuschalten oder als Ablenkung.
Aus den Vorgängern übernommen wurde das Rekrutierungssystem, es wird wieder möglich sein, verbündete Assassinen auszubilden. Allerdings fallen die Tower-Defense-Minispielchen weg. Unterstützung bekommt der Meuchelmörder auch durch Begleiter wie zum Beispiel einen Hund, der bei der Verfolgung von Personen behilflich ist.
Als NPCs wird es nun erstmalig auch Kinder geben, inwieweit Interaktionen mit diesen möglich ist, ist noch nicht bekannt.
Im neuesten Teil wird aber nicht nur auf festen Boden, sondern auch auf dem nassen Element gekämpft. So darf Connor zumindest in einer Mission (vielleicht auch in mehreren?) ein komplettes Schlachtschiff selber lenken und sogar den Kanonieren Befehle erteilen.



*Der Multiplayer

*Auch Assassins Creed III wird wieder einen Multiplayer beinhalten, dieser wird um einen zusätzlichen Modus namens "Domination" erweitert. In diesem Modus müssen Spieler gebiete erobern und Gegner ausschalten. Das können sie jedoch nur in einem Gebiet tun, dass auch unter ihrer Kontrolle steht. Ein feindliches Gebiet kann zurückerobert werden, indem man sich eine Zeit lang unentdeckt in ihm aufhält. Desweiteren erhält jeder Spieler einen dritten Fertigkeiten-Slot, der ausschließlich Distanzwaffen zulässt. Neue Fähigkeiten sind zum Beispiel ein Giftpfeil, der den Gegner erst nach einer Zeitverzögerung ausschaltet, oder "Glimmer", welche einen Spieler eine Zeit lang eingeschränkt unsichtbar macht. "Unterbrechung" hingegen stört das Interface des Animus, was es dem Gegner schwer macht, überhaupt etwas zu sehen.



*Sonstiges


*Verfügbare Edition


*Freedom Edition

*• 24cm große Figur von Connor
• Steelbook-Verpackung
• George Washingtons (mit allen Warheiten über das geheime Wirken der Assassinen und Templer während des während der amerikanischen Revolution)
• Exklusvie Lithographie
• Ingame Bonusinhalte:
- Verschollnene Maya-Ruinen: Connors Mission führt ihn in eine alte Pyramide der Maya voller  Geheimnisse und Offenbarungen. Schalten Sie das legendäre Entermesser  von Captain Kidd frei, ein tödliches, brutales und sehr schönes Stück  Stahl.
- Der Hauch des Krieges: Der Verlauf der Revolution scheint sich zu Gunsten der Templer zu  entwickeln. Besiegen Sie Ihre Gegner und schalten Sie die Kriegskeule  aus Pontiac frei, eine mächtige, indianische Waffe.
- Das Scharfschützen-Mehrspielerpaket: Lassen Sie die Scharfschützen im Mehrspielermodus los: mit 1 neuen  Charakter, 1 Relikt, 1 Emblem, 1 speziellen Bild und dem Titel „Der  Narr”.

Vorraussichtlicher Preis: 79,90€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Join or Die-Edition

*• Das Medallion der Assassinen
• George Washingtons (mit allen Warheiten über das geheime Wirken der  Assassinen und Templer während des während der amerikanischen  Revolution)
• Ingame Bonusinhalte:
- Der Hauch des Krieges: Der Verlauf der Revolution scheint sich zu Gunsten der Templer zu  entwickeln. Besiegen Sie Ihre Gegner und schalten Sie die Kriegskeule  aus Pontiac frei, eine mächtige, indianische Waffe.
- Das Scharfschützen-Mehrspielerpaket: Lassen Sie die Scharfschützen im Mehrspielermodus los: mit 1 neuen  Charakter, 1 Relikt, 1 Emblem, 1 speziellen Bild und dem Titel „Der  Narr”.

Vorraussichtlicher Preis: 59,90€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Special Edition

*• Ingame Bonusinhalte:
 - Einzelspieler-Mission: Ein gefährliches Geheimnis: Kämpfen Sie gegen ein Geheimnis, das die Finanzierung der Revolution gefährden könnte. 
Im Falle des Erfolgs erhalten Sie eine explosive Waffe als Belohnung: Eine Steinschlossmuskete.

Vorraussichtlicher Preis: 54,90€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Technik

*Wie in allen bisherigen Teilen kommt die Anvil-Engine zum Einsatz, die will Ubisoft jedoch noch einmal kräftig aufgebohrt haben. So sollen theoretisch Massenschlachten mit bis zu 2000 Soldaten gleichzeitig möglich sein. Allerdings hat man den Fokus auf den Ausrüstungen und Details ebenfalls nicht vernachlässigt. 
Ebenso hat man viele neue Motion-Capturing-Bewegungen neu aufgenommen, um sowohl Mimik als auch Gestik und Bewegungen von Charakteren besser darstellen zu können. Angeblich sind sogar alle Animationen im fertigen Spiel neu enstanden, und nicht aus den Serienvorgängern übernommen. Es sollen sogar 150 Zwischensequenzen mit Motion Capturing aufgenommen worden sein.



*Erscheinungsdatum

*Für PlayStation 3 und XBox 360: 31.10.2012
Für PC: 22.11.2012
Für Wii U: 31.10.2012



Spoiler



*Debüt-Trailer*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfYHhDqAOGg


*Waffen-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8iw_J8OxGM


*Lego-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjWBf9Jo7t4 


*Gameplay-Teaser
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyEMNr2Mjow


*Gameplay-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj__q5XbD4Q


*E3-Gameplay*
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-THlkcCjciE


*E3-Trailer*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayCZh3cVofY


*Boston Market Gameplay
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXxMGHX7aFw


*Assassins Craft III - Reveal Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H76vCd7Id3o


*Live-Action-Trailer »Erhebt Euch«
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXa6Po51uZY


*Gameplay-Trailer zur AnvilNext-Engine
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UXUCjSZQ_I
    

*Animus-Trailer*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8aCF7V_wqU


*Seeschlachten-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNvMThCPNmg


*Inside Assassins Creed III - Episode Eins
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUvPyGXeQDM


*Making Of Rise Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5jLQapj-xo


*Inside Assassins Creed III - Episode Zwei
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy1cbUpAyfk


*Unboxing-Video zur Join or Die-Edition
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5czZ1asCLQ


*Vergessene Maya-Ruinen-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyiiqat6-mw*
*

*Inside Assassins Creed III - Episode Drei
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tiDbVK7G0A


*Inside Assassins Creed III - Episode Vier
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-ZBMrd4M8E


*Boston Tea Party-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHUCHrSzqRM


*Connors Geschichte-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bG96G1YVSQ


*Waffen-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s4zoqr3c3g


*Extended TV-Spot (UK)
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc-J2cZEAxE


*Desmond-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFfDi-Gb2qs


*Launch-Trailer
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK0oGZlUCkQ


*Was bisher geschah!
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIY9okDKGu4
    



 
   Der Thread wird von mir bis zum Release-Datum aktuell gehalten.

UPDATE 1: Kleine Ergänzungen zur Geschichte und zum Gameplay
UPDATE 2: Kleine Ergänzungen zum Gameplay und zur Technik
UPDATE 3: Ergänzungen zum Gameplay
UPDATE 4: Verschiedene Editionen eingefügt
UPDATE 5: Waffen-Trailer eingefügt
UPDATE 6: Lego-Trailer eingefügt
UPDATE 7: Mehrere Neue Infos eingefügt
UPDATE 8: Gameplay-Teaser eingefügt
UPDATE 9: Gameplay-Trailer eingefügt
UPDATE 10: Neue Gameplay-Infos + 2 Videos eingefügt
UPDATE 11: Multiplayer-Infos eingefügt
UPDATE 12: Boston Market Gameplay eingefügt
UPDATE 13: Assassins Craft 3-Trailer eingefügt
UPDATE 14: Release-Datum für PC angepasst
UPDATE 15: Live-Action-Trailer eingefügt
UPDATE 16: AnvilNext-Engine-Trailer eingefügt
UPDATE 17: Animus-Trailer eingefügt & PC-Release-Datum aktualisiert
UPDATE 18: 3 neue Trailer eingefügt
UPDATE 19: 3 neue Videos eingefügt
UPDATE 20: 2 neue Videos eingefügt
UPDATE 21: 2 neue Videos eingefügt & alle Videos in einen Spoiler gepackt
UPDATE 22: Waffen-Trailer eingefügt
UPDATE 23: 2 neue Videos eingefügt
UPDATE 24: Launch-Trailer eingefügt
UPDATE 25: Was bisher geschah!-Video eingefügt
  ​


----------



## Snipa (7. März 2012)

Platzhalter


----------



## -angeldust- (8. März 2012)

Prima Snipa! Na sind schon viele schöne Informationen, besonders die Größe der Map lässt Vorfreude aufkommen. Über das Setting kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob es  mir gefällt, dafür ist es noch zu früh. Warten wir mal auf neue Infos,  es fängt ja gerade erst an...


----------



## Painkiller (8. März 2012)

So wie ich Snips kenne, wird der Thread schön umfangreich werden.  

Gute Arbeit bis jetzt!


----------



## Snipa (8. März 2012)

kleine frage zwischendurch:
soll ich die updates wie im acr-st auch unten aufführen? oder haben die eher gestört?


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> kleine frage zwischendurch:
> soll ich die updates wie im acr-st auch unten aufführen? oder haben die eher gestört?


 
Puh.. Gestört haben die eigentlich nicht. Wenn du sie gerne reinmachen würdest, kannst du sie ja in einen Spoiler packen.


----------



## -angeldust- (9. März 2012)

Nö der AC R ST war genial, genau richtig. Da hat nix gestört. Der ST hat so unglaublich viel Lust auf das Game gemacht, und es geht schon wieder los... Und release ist erst der 31.10.12


----------



## Equilibrium (9. März 2012)

Irgendwie passt dieser Teil nicht rein. Dieses heroische gehabe macht die Story unglaubwürdig und zunichte. Klar muss man eine Brücke zwischen Geschichte und heute schlagen, aber das hätte man anders lösen müssen. 

Nun die Geschichte muss halt weiter erzählt werden, aber dieses hier sieht mir mehr nach Geldmaschinerie aus, um mehr Kapital aus der Story rauszuholen, die eigentlich nichts mit der eigentlichen Story gemein hat und irgendwie aus den Fingern gesogen wirkt.
Straft mich Lügen wen dem nicht so ist.


----------



## Snipa (10. März 2012)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt dieser Teil nicht rein. Dieses heroische gehabe macht die Story unglaubwürdig und zunichte. Klar muss man eine Brücke zwischen Geschichte und heute schlagen, aber das hätte man anders lösen müssen.
> 
> Nun die Geschichte muss halt weiter erzählt werden, aber dieses hier sieht mir mehr nach Geldmaschinerie aus, um mehr Kapital aus der Story rauszuholen, die eigentlich nichts mit der eigentlichen Story gemein hat und irgendwie aus den Fingern gesogen wirkt.
> Straft mich Lügen wen dem nicht so ist.


 
naja, bis jetzt hat mich noch jeder teil mit seiner story in den bann gezogen und das ist schließlich genau das, was ich von ac seit dem ersten teil erwarte. ich meine, ich hatte noch nie ein spiel, bei dem ich lauthals geflucht hab, als der abspann kam. wobei ich das nicht böse gemeint hab, sondern eher positiv, weil die story einfach so gut ist (meine meinung zumindest).
 vor allem hoffe ich, dass sie endlich alle ungelösten fragen aufklären. obs jetzt geldmache ist oder nicht, solange ich meinen spaß an dem spiel hab, solls mir recht sein.

außerdem versteh ich nicht, was du mit heroischem gehabe meinst?
achja, und ac ist seit dem dem ersten teil als trilogie ausgelegt gewesen, acb und acr waren sind nur deshalb enstanden, weil die entwickler gemerkt haben, das man ezios story einfach nicht ein ein spiel verpacken kann.



<> schrieb:


> Puh.. Gestört haben die eigentlich  nicht. Wenn du sie gerne reinmachen würdest, kannst du sie ja in einen  Spoiler packen.



ich habe sie eigentlich eingefügt, damit leute, die den st regelmäßig verfolgen, nicht ständig den ganzen thread durchlesen müssen, um zu wissen was neu ist, sondern einfach in den update-logs nachschauen und dann sofort zu dem jeweiligen punkt springen können. erspart arbeit unso


----------



## batmaan (10. März 2012)

finde auch, dass das kein echtes ac ist. AC bedeutet für mich Orient oder Süd Europa. Ubi hätte lieber ein neues Spiel daraus machen sollen, aber mit dem Namen ac lässt sich natürlich mehr Geld verdienen, was heute ja sowieso im Vordergrund steht


----------



## spionkaese (11. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> finde auch, dass das kein echtes ac ist. AC bedeutet für mich Orient oder Süd Europa. Ubi hätte lieber ein neues Spiel daraus machen sollen, aber mit dem Namen ac lässt sich natürlich mehr Geld verdienen, was heute ja sowieso im Vordergrund steht


AC bedeutet für dich Italien oder Orient, weil alle Teile bis jetzt dort gespielt haben.
Warum soll sich Ubisoft für das selbe Spiel einen neuen Names suchen, weil du der Meinung bist, dass man nach 3 Teilen den Ort plötzlich nicht mehr ändern darf?
Hätte ich das nach dem ersten Teil auch verlangen dürfen, weil AC für mich ja im Orient spielt?
Nach der Argumentation darf bald kein Entwickler mehr den Ort ändern, weil sich irgendwer zu sehr dran gewöhnt hat.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2012)

> ich habe sie eigentlich eingefügt, damit leute, die den st regelmäßig  verfolgen, nicht ständig den ganzen thread durchlesen müssen, um zu  wissen was neu ist, sondern einfach in den update-logs nachschauen und  dann sofort zu dem jeweiligen punkt springen können. erspart arbeit unso



Dann lass die Updates halt im Thread ohne Spoiler.  



> finde auch, dass das kein echtes ac ist. AC bedeutet für mich Orient  oder Süd Europa. Ubi hätte lieber ein neues Spiel daraus machen sollen,  aber mit dem Namen ac lässt sich natürlich mehr Geld verdienen, was  heute ja sowieso im Vordergrund steht



Es gab nicht nur Assassinen im Abendland. 

Verkauft doch nicht die Haut des Wildschweins bevor ihr es habt. Bis jetzt lässt sich über das Spiel noch so gut wie nichts sagen.
Ein Spiel zu verurteilen nur weil es in einem anderen Land spielt, ist ja auch etwas skuril, findest du nicht?


----------



## batmaan (11. März 2012)

Natürlich ist ein Ortswechsel plausibel, aber warum dann kein neues Spiel entwickeln? AC ist mittlerweile wie cod, jedes Jahr ein neues. Diese Punkte sind es, warum von mir vermutet wird, dass dieses Spiel nicht die erhoffte Abwechslung bringt.


----------



## Snipa (11. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Natürlich ist ein Ortswechsel plausibel, aber warum dann kein neues Spiel entwickeln? AC ist mittlerweile wie cod, jedes Jahr ein neues. Diese Punkte sind es, warum von mir vermutet wird, dass dieses Spiel nicht die erhoffte Abwechslung bringt.


 
um mich mal selbst zu zitieren:



> Laut dem Publisher soll an dem dritten Teil bereits seit Fertigung von  Assassins Creed II gearbeitet werden, ebenso wurde das Budget (im  Vergleich zu Assassins Creed Revelations) verdoppelt.


 
und wann ist acII rausgekommen? nachrechnen, und dann nochmal über die dauer der entwicklungszeit nachdenken. acII war klasse. trotz etwas geringerer entwicklungszeit, genauso wie acb und acr

ich finde es auch schon etwas schwach zu sagen, ein spiel ist blöd, nur weil jedes jahr eins davon rauskommt, oder weil es irgendwo anders spielt. man sollte ein spiel erst beurteilen, wenn man es gespielt hat.


----------



## batmaan (11. März 2012)

Habe bloß nie behauptet, dass das Spiel blöd wird. Etwas schwach etwas zu unterstellen, was man nie gesagt hat. Ich finde einfach nur anstatt diesen Ortswechsel, ein neues Spiel hätte machen können. AC ist eine gute Serie nur ist es nicht mehr abwechslungsreich genug ist. Und der Ortswechsel wird dies nicht ändern. Kann natürlich ein gutes Spiel werden, auch wenn es wieder ähnlich wird.


----------



## Snipa (12. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Habe bloß nie behauptet, dass das Spiel blöd wird. Etwas schwach etwas zu unterstellen, was man nie gesagt hat. Ich finde einfach nur anstatt diesen Ortswechsel, ein neues Spiel hätte machen können. AC ist eine gute Serie nur ist es nicht mehr abwechslungsreich genug ist. Und der Ortswechsel wird dies nicht ändern. Kann natürlich ein gutes Spiel werden, auch wenn es wieder ähnlich wird.


 
hat sich allerdings aus dem subtext heraus so angehört.

@all:

AC war von beginn an als trilogie ausgelegt, ergo ist ACIII nicht einfach "irgendeine" beliebig austauschbare fortsetzung, sondern das seit 2007 geplante ende der geschichte um desmond und dessen vorfahren. die ezio trilogie ist lediglich eine trilogie in der trilogie.
und ubisoft muss das spiel noch vor dem 21.12.2012 rausbringen, da an diesem datum die welt untergeht (bzw. abstergo seinen satelliten ins all schießt, was aber gleichbedeutend mit dem ende der welt wäre, zumindest so wie wir sie kennen. abstergo steht nicht umsonst auf totale kontrolle, und man überlege sich die möglichkeiten eines satelliten kombiniert mit einem edenapfel... so weit zumindest meine theorie.). würden sie noch ein jahr länger warten, wäre der witz der ganzen geschichte dahin...

und zu den bedenken, dass acIII keine neuerungen bieten wird: an dem teil wird seit acII, also seit 2009 gearbeitet. das bedeutet ne menge kreativer entwicklungszeit 
mit dem setting stimm ich zu, amerikanischer bürgerkrieg klingt für mich auch nicht sonderlich toll... aber hey, bisher wurde ich von den spielen noch nicht enttäuscht, und mir gehts bei ac auch hauptsächlich um die story. wie die erzählt wird, überlass ich den erzählern selbst, solange sie gut erzählt wird.


----------



## -angeldust- (12. März 2012)

Ui heftig krasse Diskussion am WE! Na mich macht das Setting auch etwas nervös. Aber warten wir es ab, die Informationen sind einfach noch zu dürftig! Hab was von nem coop für 2 bis 4 Spieler gehört??? Jemand schon genauere Infos? Das wärs doch, die Kampagne als coop! Ich freue mich erstma über jede Information zum Spiel, die hier nachzulesen ist. Eine Meinung könne wir uns erst beim fertigen produkt erlauben, so seh ich das.


----------



## batmaan (12. März 2012)

ok, einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns überraschen lassen, wenn es rauskommt Aber wenn es nach ac 2 gemacht wird, habe ich eher die Befürchtung, dass es ähnlich wird zu ac2, brotherhood und Revelations. Sonst hätte man evtle. Neuerungen auch schon bei diesen Spielen. Ich lasse mich jedoch gern etwas besseren belehren


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. März 2012)

Juhu gefunden! 
Abo !!!! 



> Hab was von nem coop für 2 bis 4 Spieler gehört??? Jemand schon genauere Infos? Das wärs doch, die Kampagne als coop!


Das wäre natürlich der Oberhammer!


----------



## Snipa (12. März 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Ui heftig krasse Diskussion am WE! Na mich macht das Setting auch etwas nervös. Aber warten wir es ab, die Informationen sind einfach noch zu dürftig! Hab was von nem coop für 2 bis 4 Spieler gehört??? Jemand schon genauere Infos? Das wärs doch, die Kampagne als coop! Ich freue mich erstma über jede Information zum Spiel, die hier nachzulesen ist. Eine Meinung könne wir uns erst beim fertigen produkt erlauben, so seh ich das.


 
jap, hab ich auch gehört. sind aber bisher nur gerüch(t)e, ergo werd ichs auch nicht in den thread aufnehmen

hi kaki, hab mich schon gewundert wann du aufschlägst


----------



## Painkiller (13. März 2012)

> Natürlich ist ein Ortswechsel plausibel, aber warum dann kein neues  Spiel entwickeln? AC ist mittlerweile wie cod, jedes Jahr ein neues.  Diese Punkte sind es, warum von mir vermutet wird, dass dieses Spiel  nicht die erhoffte Abwechslung bringt.



Das AC wie CoD ist, finde ich als Vergleich flach und weit her geholt. Aber ok... Lassen wir den Punkt mal so im Raum stehen.
Du sprichst von Abwechslung? Was genau stellst du dir denn darunter vor? 



> Hab was von nem coop für 2 bis 4 Spieler gehört??? Jemand schon genauere Infos? Das wärs doch, die Kampagne als coop!


Die Infos waren mal kurz Online, sind dann aber wieder verschwunden. Aber das Internet vergisst ja bekanntlich nichts.  
Assassin's Creed 3: Koop-Modus für bis zu vier Spieler angeblich an Bord und neue Infos zum Action-Adventure



> Juhu gefunden!
> Abo !!!!


Na das hat ja gedauert...


----------



## -angeldust- (13. März 2012)

Hehehehe Danke Pain! Mensch das wär was: Zu 4. auf ner schönen Karte über die Dächer der Stadt....

Bezüglich AC und COD, jedes Jahr ein Neues:  Gerne!!! Immer her damit! von mir aus muss sich an Steuerung, Gimmicks, Spielelementen nix mehr ändern, nur jedes Jahr nen neue Story, ne neue Umgebung, damit wäre ich zufrieden!!!
Von daher soll AC wie COD sein, ja!


----------



## batmaan (13. März 2012)

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte:

Erstmal eine neue Grafik Engine. Dann neue Gameplay Elemente. D.h neues verbessertes Kampfsystem ( das aktuelle find ich doof ). Etwas Stratie geprägte Kampfe. Die waren mir immer zu einfach. Etc.. mehr fällt mir imo nicht ein, dafür sind auch die Spieleentwickler zuständig


----------



## Snipa (14. März 2012)

update 1 ist da


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2012)

Hier sind noch ein paar Fakten:



Spoiler



*Weitere Informationen: *
 - Assassin's Creed III spielt in der Zeit von 1753 bis 1783. Zu den Schauplätzen zählen New York und Bosten
 - Der neue Assassine hört auf den Namen Connor. Sein Vater stammt aus England. Die Mutter ist Indianerin
 - Zu den historischen Personen zählen George Washington, Benjamin Fraklin sowie Charles Lee
 - Mit George Washington wird man im Spiel die wichtigen Aufgaben erledigen
 - Desmond spielt in Assassin's Creed III eine wichtige Rolle. Wir werden auch viel über ihn erfahren
 - Es können zum ersten Mal Tiere in einem Assassin's Creed Spiel  gejagt werden. Die gejagten Tiere können gegen Bares getauscht werden
 - In den Kämpfen wird Conor Eins mit der Natur. Er wird Felsen und Büsche mit in den Kampf einbeziehen
 - Der Kampf gegen die Templer rückt allgemein in den Mittelpunkt
 - Die Tower Defense Missionen wurden abgeschafft
 - Man wird befreundete Assassinen rekrutieren können
 - Der Animus wurde erweitert. Nun sind wir mit der 3.0 Sorftware unterwegs
 - Die Anvil Engine wurde aufgepeppt
 - Es gibt über 150 Minuten Zwischensequenzen, die mit Motion Capture aufgezeichnet worden sind

- Connor hat eine versteckte Klinge beibehalten. Neu hinzu gekommen sind aber zwei Nahkampfwaffen (Tomahawk und ein Messer)

- Die Karte ist 1,5 Mal größer als die Spielumgebung in Brotherhood 
 - Zum ersten Mal gibt es verschiedene Jahreszeiten
 - An Assassin's Creed III wird seit Assassin's Creed II gearbeitet

- Die Spielwelt wird sich mit der Zeit ändern



Quelle: 
Assassin's Creed - Assassins Creed 3 - Allgemeine Infos



Und gleich noch was dazu^^ Für mich natürlich wieder sehr wichtig!  

Zitat:



> Eine Collector‘s Edition von Assassin’s Creed 3 wird für den   europäischen Markt verfügbar sein. Mehr Details zur Collector’s Edition   werden Ende März enthüllt.


Quelle: Ankündigung Assassins Creed 3 | Forums


Auch nett! 

http://www.justpushstart.com/2012/03/get-your-assassins-creed-3-steelbook-as-early-as-march-10/


----------



## Snipa (15. März 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Hier sind noch ein paar Fakten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
danke für die infos, wobei fast alle schon im anfangspost drinne sind 

update 2 mit minimalen erzänzungen ist da


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> danke für die infos, wobei fast alle schon im anfangspost drinne sind
> 
> update 2 mit minimalen erzänzungen ist da


 
Ich weiß^^ Aber minimal ist besser als nix!  

Hoffentlich stellen die bald die verschiedenen Editionen vor!  Kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## -angeldust- (16. März 2012)

Kein Tower Defense-Schnickschnack mehr-juhu!!!
Und was heißt befreundete Assassinen rekrutieren? Oje ich denke wieder zuviel an coop, coop, coop!


----------



## Hanzo93 (18. März 2012)

Oh man das wird wieder ein Spaß und ganz im ernst bei Assasins Creed brauch ich keine Abwechslung. Das soll ja möglichst in der Story line zusammen passen und solange die so bleibt bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2012)

> Kein Tower Defense-Schnickschnack mehr-juhu!!!
> Und was heißt befreundete Assassinen rekrutieren? Oje ich denke wieder zuviel an coop, coop, coop!


Der Gedanke kam mir am Anfang auch. Entweder wird das wieder so wie in den anderen Teilen, also mit Ausbildung, oder aber eine Coop-Variante. Oder aber was ganz was anderes. 


Btw. hier ein paar Konzept-Arts mit Beschreibung:
http://trophies-ps3.de/ps3-news/540...einer-vorgeschmack-gefaellig.htmlGameinformerhttp://trophies-ps3.de/ps3-news/5401-assassins-creed-3-ein-kleiner-vorgeschmack-gefaellig.html

Gameinformer hat einiges an Material zusammengetragen:
Game Informer's April 2012 Cover - Assassin's Creed III


Noch eine kurze Info:

Die Enzyklopädie die bei der Animus-Edition von Revelations dabei war, kann nun auch im Ubi-Shop sperat bestellt werden. 
Assassin's Creed® Revelations - Enzyklopädie - Ubisoft Online-Shop


Auch eine nette Info:



> Aufgrund der Tatsache das die meisten Indianernamen eine  Bedeutung haben, meist naturnahe Dinge wie z. B. "Fliegender Adler" oder  "Grasender Büffel", haben die Leute von "MeGamers" kanadische Experten für die Kahnawàc:ke-Sprache kontaktiert.
> 
> Wörtlich  ins Englische übersetzt bedeutet Ratohnhaké:ton (der Name des neuen  Hauptcharakters) soviel wie "Life Scratcher", zu Deutsch  "Lebenskratzer". Von der Bedeutung her könnte es andeuten, dass  Ratohnhaké:ton jemand ist, der das Leben herausfordert, eher ein  Draufgänger ist.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2012)

Infos zur Wildnis:

• Assassin's Creed 3: Mehr Open World-Feeling dank Wildnis | SPIELERADAR


----------



## -angeldust- (22. März 2012)

Ich sehs schon kommen, die größe des Spiels wird mich ewig fesseln. Mit dem neuen Recher im August fang ich erstma Skyrim an. Und dann kommt anscheinend das nächste Großprojekt AC 3 im Anschluß???


----------



## Snipa (22. März 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon kommen, die größe des Spiels wird mich ewig fesseln. Mit dem neuen Recher im August fang ich erstma Skyrim an. Und dann kommt anscheinend das nächste Großprojekt AC 3 im Anschluß???


 du willst in 3 monaten skyrim durchspielen? na prost mahlzeit, da darfste dich aber ranhalten 

update mit kleinen ergänzungen zum gameplay


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2012)

> du willst in 3 monaten skyrim durchspielen? na prost mahlzeit, da darfste dich aber ranhalten


Kommt immer drauf an was man darunter versteht.  Main-Quest only? Oder wirklich komplett?^^

Moderativer Hinweis:

Thread wurde angepinnt!


----------



## Snipa (26. März 2012)

so, nu auch für pain:

update 4 mit allen (bis jetzt) bekannten editionen


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> so, nu auch für pain:
> 
> update 4 mit allen (bis jetzt) bekannten editionen


 
Juhu! 

Die Join or Die hab ich schon vorbestellt!  

Die Freedom ist noch nicht gelistet. -.-

Pains Edit:

Zefix! Die Freedom ist wieder Game Stop exklusiv! Oder mit Kreditkarte. -.- Na dann ist wohl wieder eine Tour nach München fällig.


----------



## anon666 (27. März 2012)

Es wird ganz sicher wieder so ein typisches "USA! USA! USA" Game auf das ich gut verzichten kann.


----------



## Snipa (27. März 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Es wird ganz sicher wieder so ein typisches "USA! USA! USA" Game auf das ich gut verzichten kann.


 
geb ich dir recht, genauso wie die vorgänger


----------



## Snipa (28. März 2012)

sry für doppelpost:

update 5: waffen-trailer


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

> geb ich dir recht, genauso wie die vorgänger


Sakasmus?! 



> Es wird ganz sicher wieder so ein typisches "USA! USA! USA" Game auf das ich gut verzichten kann.


Hä? Wo ist denn AC bitte so eine Art von Spiel? Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der USA-USA-Vergleich mit COD. 
Aber bei so einem Satz stellt sich mir doch die Frage, ob du die Vorgänger überhaupt gespielt hast. 

Bevor man "USA USA" schreit, sollte man sich vllt. mal ein bisschen informieren um was es überhaupt geht. Bzw. was der historische Hintergrund des Spiels ist.
Amerikanischer Unabhängigkeitskrieg


Btw... Hab mir eine Freedom-Edition vorbestellt. 
Wer eine will sollte sich beeilen. Die bei GameStop meinten, das die Leute ihnen wieder die Bude einrennen wie damals bei Revelations und Brotherhood.


----------



## Snipa (29. März 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Sakasmus?!


 
neeiin, wie kommste den da drauf???


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> neeiin, wie kommste den da drauf???


 Is mir nur so am Rande eingefallen.  


Schade, Schade...

Assassin's Creed 3 - Weibliche Hauptrolle »passt nicht zur Epoche« - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## anon666 (29. März 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hä? Wo ist denn AC bitte so eine Art von Spiel? Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der USA-USA-Vergleich mit COD.



Also ich finde es sehr zutreffend. Der Erste Grund ist das es in den USA spielt. Die vorherigen Teile waren doch alle in Europa, wieso hat man es dann verändert? Zweitens Geht es um den Krieg, in dem man für die Freiheit Amerikas kämpft, muss ich etwa noch mehr erwähnen? Für mich ist ganz offensichtlich.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber bei so einem Satz stellt sich mir doch die Frage, ob du die Vorgänger überhaupt gespielt hast.


 Ich habe sogar mit AC1 angefangen. im Gegensatz zu anderen beschäftige ich mich auch mit der Geschichte. Es gibt doch nur wenige Leute die wirklich AC spielen, die meisten sind doch nur irgendwelche 12 Jährige Grafikgeile Kinder die nicht verstehen worum es geht aber es trotzdem haben wollen. Das sieht man schon im Online Modus, da gibt es zu viele Noobs.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bevor man "USA USA" schreit, sollte man sich vllt. mal ein bisschen informieren um was es überhaupt geht. Bzw. was der historische Hintergrund des Spiels ist.
> Amerikanischer Unabhängigkeitskrieg



ಠ_ಠ Ich glaube das du selbst nicht so ganz weißt wovon du redest. Genau das ist doch was ich meine. Du musst mir mal Erläutern wieso du meinst das es kein typisches Amerikanisches Spiel wird. Ich bin zufällig an vielen Foren angemeldet, unter anderem auch an einigen englisch sprachigen und wir alle waren uns einig das es dieses mal nicht so toll sein wird. Das ist hier auch das erste mal das ich überhaupt etwas positives über AC3 lese, außer YouTube natürlich aber die ihre Meinung ist sowieso nichts wert.


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

> Der Erste Grund ist das es in den USA spielt.


Der Unabhängigkeitskrieg war nun mal in den USA.  



> Zweitens Geht es um den Krieg, in dem man für die Freiheit Amerikas  kämpft, muss ich etwa noch mehr erwähnen? Für mich ist ganz  offensichtlich.


Das Szenario ist anders als bei anderen Spielen keine Fiktion. Die Sache mit den Assassinen ist wieder eine andere Sache. Details zur Story sind ja noch nicht so viele bekannt.



> Ich habe sogar mit AC1 angefangen. im Gegensatz zu anderen beschäftige ich mich auch mit der Geschichte.


Dann sind wir schon zwei! Und in keinem der Teile hab ich eine Pro-Amerikanische Einstellung gefunden. Eher das Gegenteil als Desmond über New York erzählte.



> Es gibt doch nur wenige Leute die wirklich AC spielen, die meisten sind  doch nur irgendwelche 12 Jährige Grafikgeile Kinder die nicht verstehen  worum es geht aber es trotzdem haben wollen.


Dann sind sie bei AC falsch! AC ist nicht wirklich der grafische Überflieger. Was mir persönlich aber auch egal ist.  



> ಠ_ಠ Ich glaube das du selbst nicht so ganz weißt wovon du redest. Genau  das ist doch was ich meine. Du musst mir mal Erläutern wieso du meinst  das es kein typisches Amerikanisches Spiel wird.


Zum einen sind die Entwickler und Publisher Franzosen.  Zum anderen lässt sich die Geschichte (Unabhängigkeitskrieg) nicht ändern. Ich finde es hat mit Pro-Amerika nichts zu tun, wenn Menschen um ihrer Freiheit und Unabhängigkeit kämpfen. Wie und in welchem Umfang Connor in den Krieg eingreift ist noch nicht bekannt. Assassinen sind eben dafür bekannt, ihrer Ziele gnadenlos zu verfolgen. In diesem Fall ist es eben die Rache. Verstehst du was ich sagen will? Ohne mehr Details urteile ich einfach nicht darüber ob es Pro-Amerika-Spiel ist, oder eben nicht. Nur weil ein Spiel in Amerika spielt, macht es das nicht automatisch zu einem Pro-Amerika-Spiel.  



> und wir alle waren uns einig das es dieses mal nicht so toll sein wird.


Man muss hier einfach abwarten. Vermutungen bringen hier nichts. Der Entwickler arbeitet schon seit zwei Jahren daran. Erst wenn die ersten Gameplay-Videos auftauchen, und mehr Details zur Story bekannt werden, erlaube ich mir hier ein Urteil. 


Zum Spiel selbst:

Viele haben gemeckert, das alles zu eintönig wird. Nun wird was verändert, und wieder meckert jeder. Szenario passt nicht, Land passt nicht etc etc.
Frankreich als Land wäre wohl zur französichen Revolution auch nicht besser gewesen. Ob hier wohl wieder alle gemeckert hätten, das es dann ein Pro-Frankreich-Spiel ist? 
Egal wie man´s dreht... Man kann es den Leuten nicht recht machen!

Ich persönlich freue mich auf AC3 und lass mich überraschen was uns die Entwickler da liefern! Das Szenario schreckt mich hierbei sicher nicht ab. Und wenn es Leute gibt, bei denen das so ist, sollten diese vllt. mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand riskieren.


----------



## Snipa (29. März 2012)

@anno666 & <<Painkiller>>

1. ich bin ebenfalls ac-fanboi seit der ersten stunde, und habe ac1 sogar noch auf der konsole gespielt.
2. ist bereits oft von den entwicklern dementiert worden, dass connor ein patriot ist (ich finde gerade die quellen nicht mehr, habs aber inzwischen mehr als einmal gelesen). ergo wird das mit dem hurra-patriotismus der amis nicht wirklich viel zu tun haben (vorausgesetzt, man schenkt dem wort der entwickler glauben)
3. im übrigen weiß man noch garnicht, auf wessen seite connor kämpfen wird. irre ich?
4. es wird nicht toll? wie könnt ihr ein spiel bewerten, von dem ihr ne handvoll infos habt, und 2 trailer und n paar screenshots? sry, aber das ist in meinen augen einfach nur geflame.
5. europa stimmt so auch nicht zur gänze, istanbul ist in der hinsicht n streitfall, selbst wiki sagt folgendes:
Durch diese Lage sowohl im europäischen Thrakien als auch im asiatischen Anatolien ist Istanbul die einzige Metropole der Welt, die sich auf zwei Kontinenten befindet.
6. nur weil ein spiel in amiland spielt, muss man nicht auf teufel komm raus patriotismus dahinter vermuten, oder es als 'ami-klischee-hurra-patriotismus'-spiel abstempeln, das ist alles andere als über den tellerrand geschaut. meiner ansicht nach sollte man MIR eher mal schlüssig erklären, warum das so ist. und das kann man mit der derzeitigen informationslange schlicht und einfach nicht.
7. haters gonna hate
8. das spiel wird goil. punkt.


----------



## anon666 (29. März 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der Unabhängigkeitskrieg war nun mal in den USA.
> 
> Das Szenario ist anders als bei anderen Spielen keine Fiktion. Die Sache mit den Assassinen ist wieder eine andere Sache. Details zur Story sind ja noch nicht so viele bekannt.



Es hätte aber erst gar nicht in Amerika spielen müssen, so wie die vorherigen Teile auch nicht. Hier in Europa sind ja noch einige "tolle" Sachen passiert. Ich persönlich habe mich bei den AC Teilen zuhause gefühlt, weil es eben mal nicht die USA oder Irak war wie man es von den meisten anderen Spielen kennt. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann sind wir schon zwei! Und in keinem der Teile hab ich eine Pro-Amerikanische Einstellung gefunden. Eher das Gegenteil als Desmond über New York erzählte.



Dann habe ich mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt, ich wollte mich damit nur auf AC3 beziehen. Ich war mit AC2 sehr zufrieden. Am ende jeden Teiles konnte ich nur schwer auf den nächsten warten, das hat bis jetzt kein Spiel, Film oder TV-Serie geschafft. Am ende von AC2 war ich total verzweifelt und konnte nicht fassen das die einen so hängen lassen.  



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann sind sie bei AC falsch! AC ist nicht wirklich der grafische Überflieger. Was mir persönlich aber auch egal ist.



Bei welchem Game sind die denn überhaupt richtig? Das hatte mich damals auch an Splinter Cell Conviction gestört. Sogar CoD hat mehr oder weniger eine Handlung die man verfolgen kann. Die Serious Sam Serie hat eigentlich nicht wirklich eine Story, da wären diese Leute wohl gut aufgehoben. ich finde das AC schon eine gute Grafik hat. Es ist halt das gesamt Paket das mich beeindruckt. Ich finde es toll wie isch die Character bewegen und sich beim unterhalten auch ansehen. Man kann auch nicht wie ein bekloppter durch die Stadt bhoppen. Die ganze Atmosphäre hat mir gefallen, es wurde zum Beispiel in verschiedenen Sprachen gesprochen. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zum einen sind die Entwickler und Publisher Franzosen.  Zum anderen lässt sich die Geschichte (Unabhängigkeitskrieg) nicht ändern. Ich finde es hat mit Pro-Amerika nichts zu tun, wenn Menschen um ihrer Freiheit und Unabhängigkeit kämpfen. Wie und in welchem Umfang Connor in den Krieg eingreift ist noch nicht bekannt. Assassinen sind eben dafür bekannt, ihrer Ziele gnadenlos zu verfolgen. In diesem Fall ist es eben die Rache. Verstehst du was ich sagen will? Ohne mehr Details urteile ich einfach nicht darüber ob es Pro-Amerika-Spiel ist, oder eben nicht. Nur weil ein Spiel in Amerika spielt, macht es das nicht automatisch zu einem Pro-Amerika-Spiel.



Die Produzenten und Publisher müssen ja nicht selbst Amerikanisch sein um ein Pro-Amerika Spiel zu produzieren. Mir ist schon klar das sich der Krieg nicht ändern lässt und das es auch real ist, was mich stört ist eben das gerade dieser Krieg gewählt wurde. Man hätte diesen nicht nehmen müssen.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Man muss hier einfach abwarten. Vermutungen bringen hier nichts. Der Entwickler arbeitet schon seit zwei Jahren daran. Erst wenn die ersten Gameplay-Videos auftauchen, und mehr Details zur Story bekannt werden, erlaube ich mir hier ein Urteil.



Um ehrlich zu sein, Ubisoft hat mich bis jetzt noch nicht enttäuscht (außer mit der DRM Sache), bei denen habe ich das Gefühl das das Team wirklich arbeit in ihre Produkte steckt.  




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Viele haben gemeckert, das alles zu eintönig wird. Nun wird was verändert, und wieder meckert jeder.



Damit muss man rechnen, das passiert nämlich immer. Ist mit BF3 genauso, alle beschweren sich das CoD seit Jahren immer das selbe ist aber beschweren sich weil BF3 nicht das selbe ist wie BC2.

Ich persönlich bleibe gerne beim gewohnten, wenn es mich langweilt dann wechsel ich das Spiel komplett. Das mach ich mit CSS auch so, wenn es langweilig wird dann höre ich auch und fange damit wieder an wenn ich lust darauf habe. Das ist mir lieber als das die Reihe komplett verändert wird, dann kann ich nämlich nicht mehr darauf zurückgreifen.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Frankreich als Land wäre wohl zur französichen Revolution auch nicht besser gewesen. Ob hier wohl wieder alle gemeckert hätten, das es dann ein Pro-Frankreich-Spiel ist?
> Egal wie man´s dreht... Man kann es den Leuten nicht recht machen!



Es gab ja Gerüchte zur Französischen Revolution bereits sehr früh, ich war eigentlich auch dagegen. Die Französische Revolution hat mich schon damals in der Schule nicht interessiert, schlecht wäre es aber nicht. Die Leute würden französisch sprechen, das würde mir gefallen und davon abgesehen hatten die damals auch einige nette Gebäude. Ich kämpfe auch lieber an der Seite von armen Franzosen die versuchen mehr Rechte zu bekommen als auf der Seite der Amerikaner (die eigentlich auch das selbe wollen) weil sie mir einfach unsympathisch sind. Pro-Frankreich? Das würde ich denen noch gönnen, man macht sich dauernd über die Franzosen lustig, wäre mal etwas neues.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich persönlich freue mich auf AC3 und lass mich überraschen was uns die Entwickler da liefern! Das Szenario schreckt mich hierbei sicher nicht ab. Und wenn es Leute gibt, bei denen das so ist, sollten diese vllt. mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand riskieren.



Um ehrlich zu sein, ich kann nicht auf AC3 verzichten, ich muss wissen wie es weiter geht.



Snipa schrieb:


> 1. ich bin ebenfalls ac-fanboi seit der ersten stunde, und habe ac1 sogar noch auf der konsole gespielt.



Mir persönlich hat AC1 nicht so gut gefallen. Es war sehr monoton. Ich war mir auch nicht sicher ob ich dann AC2 nehmen sollte oder nicht, zum glück habe ich mich dann aber doch dafür entschieden. 



Snipa schrieb:


> 2. ist bereits oft von den entwicklern dementiert worden, dass connor ein patriot ist (ich finde gerade die quellen nicht mehr, habs aber inzwischen mehr als einmal gelesen). ergo wird das mit dem hurra-patriotismus der amis nicht wirklich viel zu tun haben (vorausgesetzt, man schenkt dem wort der entwickler glauben)



Genau das stört mich auch



Snipa schrieb:


> 3. im übrigen weiß man noch garnicht, auf wessen seite connor kämpfen wird. irre ich?



Er wird wohl kaum auf der Seite der Verlierer sein.



Snipa schrieb:


> 4. es wird nicht toll? wie könnt ihr ein spiel bewerten, von dem ihr ne handvoll infos habt, und 2 trailer und n paar screenshots? sry, aber das ist in meinen augen einfach nur geflame.



Es hätte besser sein können. Die paar Informationen sind in diesem Fall schon hilfreich. Ich kenne in etwa das Szenario und kenne die Karten. Es wird zum Beispiel keine großen Gebäude geben und man wird sehr wahrscheinlich nur in englisch sprechen. Mir haben ja die verschieden Sprachen gut gefallen.




Snipa schrieb:


> 5. europa stimmt so auch nicht zur gänze, istanbul ist in der hinsicht n streitfall, selbst wiki sagt folgendes:
> Durch diese Lage sowohl im europäischen Thrakien als auch im asiatischen Anatolien ist Istanbul die einzige Metropole der Welt, die sich auf zwei Kontinenten befindet.



:/ Es war im großen und ganzen in Europa. Man war ja nur relative kurz un der Türkei. Auch wenn der größere Teil der Türkei in Asien liegt, sieht es doch trotzdem aus wie in Europa. 



Snipa schrieb:


> 6. nur weil ein spiel in amiland spielt, muss man nicht auf teufel komm raus patriotismus dahinter vermuten, oder es als 'ami-klischee-hurra-patriotismus'-spiel abstempeln, das ist alles andere als über den tellerrand geschaut. meiner ansicht nach sollte man MIR eher mal schlüssig erklären, warum das so ist. und das kann man mit der derzeitigen informationslange schlicht und einfach nicht.



Es spielt in Amerika und es geht um die Amerikanische Revolution und da soll ich nicht Patriotismus vermuten?

Wenn es denn unbedingt in Amerika spielen muss dann hätten die ja auch die Mayas namen können, die hatten ja auch eine interessante Vergangenheit und tolle Kultur. Es wäre nur Zeitlich etwas schlecht.

Es könnte zum Beispiel auch in Russland spielen.


----------



## Snipa (29. März 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Genau das stört mich auch
> 
> 
> Es könnte zum Beispiel auch in Russland spielen.



es stört dich, dass es KEINEN hurra-patriotismus geben wird, wo du doch so gegen den patriotismus der ami wetterst? nu bin ich dezent verwirrt 

in russland spielt schon eine comic-reihe, die ich dir ans herz legen kann:
ASSASSIN'S CREED: DER UNTERGANG bei PaniniComics.de


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2012)

mir stellt sich die frage, wie einsteigerfreundlch AC 3 wohl wird. Das heißt ob man die Eziotrilogie spielen muss oder nicht.


----------



## Snipa (30. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> mir stellt sich die frage, wie einsteigerfreundlch AC 3 wohl wird. Das heißt ob man die Eziotrilogie spielen muss oder nicht.


 um die geschichte voll zu verstehen solltest du mit ac1 anfangen. wenns dir nur ums gameplay geht, glaub ich, dass ac3 das ganz gut hinbekommen wird. wie die vorgänger auch


----------



## batmaan (30. März 2012)

Nur fürs Gameplay lohnt sich AC für mich einfach nicht. Wie gesagt finde ich es nicht soo toll. Und wenn ich die Story auch nicht ganz genießen kann, was ich sehr gerne tue, wird es kein Spiel für mich, solange das Gameplay ( dazu zählt u.a das Kampfsystem und Abwechslungsreichtum ) nicht deutlich verbessert bzw. abhebt von den anderen AC teilen ( ab Brotherhood bin ich der Geschichte vertraut ). Lust auf AC 1 bzw. 2 habe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt.
Genau deshalb will ich unbedingt wieder eine tolles Spiel, was keine Fortsetzung ist alle kommenden guten Spiele ( auch von Ubisoft ) sind Fortsetzungen. ( farcry, splintercell, max payne, ac ). Ich will was komplett neues, doch dies ist wieder einer andere Geschichte.


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2012)

> Es hätte aber erst gar nicht in Amerika spielen müssen, so wie die  vorherigen Teile auch nicht. Hier in Europa sind ja noch einige "tolle"  Sachen passiert. Ich persönlich habe mich bei den AC Teilen zuhause  gefühlt, weil es eben mal nicht die USA oder Irak war wie man es von den  meisten anderen Spielen kennt.


Klar sind in Europa geschichtlich gesehen einige Dinge passiert. Vllt. erwartet uns das ja in den anderen Teilen von AC. In AC B & R bekommt man ja einen Einblick wo die Assassinen überall mitgewirkt haben. Daraus wird Ubisoft sicher noch ein paar Spiele basteln. Mit AC III wird ja nur die Geschichte um Desmond abgeschlossen. Ich denke mal nicht, das mit Teil 3 alle offenen Fragen beantwortet werden.  



> Dann habe ich mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt, ich wollte mich damit  nur auf AC3 beziehen. Ich war mit AC2 sehr zufrieden. Am ende jeden  Teiles konnte ich nur schwer auf den nächsten warten, das hat bis jetzt  kein Spiel, Film oder TV-Serie geschafft. Am ende von AC2 war ich total  verzweifelt und konnte nicht fassen das die einen so hängen lassen.


Fast genau so gings mir auch! Hab nach dem Ende von den Spielen erstmal geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz.  



> Bei welchem Game sind die denn überhaupt richtig? Das hatte mich damals  auch an Splinter Cell Conviction gestört. Sogar CoD hat mehr oder  weniger eine Handlung die man verfolgen kann. Die Serious Sam Serie hat  eigentlich nicht wirklich eine Story, da wären diese Leute wohl gut  aufgehoben. ich finde das AC schon eine gute Grafik hat. Es ist halt das  gesamt Paket das mich beeindruckt. Ich finde es toll wie isch die  Character bewegen und sich beim unterhalten auch ansehen. Man kann auch  nicht wie ein bekloppter durch die Stadt bhoppen. Die ganze Atmosphäre  hat mir gefallen, es wurde zum Beispiel in verschiedenen Sprachen  gesprochen.


Ich hab nie behauptet das die Grafik schlecht ist.  Ich finde nur die Grafikfetischisten sind in Games wie Crysis, Skyrim (Mod) und GTA IV (Mod) deutlich besser aufgehoben.
Die Athmosphäre haben sie in AC sehr gut hinbekommen. Das merkt man wenn man langsam durch die Stadt geht.  



> Es ist halt das  gesamt Paket das mich beeindruckt.


Eben! Wie heißt es doch so schön? Wer Spiele nur wegen der Grafik spielt, der schaut auch "Liebesfilme" (<---) wegen der Story!



> Mir ist schon klar das sich der Krieg nicht ändern lässt und das es  auch real ist, was mich stört ist eben das gerade dieser Krieg gewählt  wurde. Man hätte diesen nicht nehmen müssen.


Naja, ich frag mich was passiert wäre, wenn die Entwickler die französische Revolution gewählt hätten. Ich bin mir sicher das man ihnen dann Patriotismus vorgeworfen hätte.
Ich persönlich versteh den Patriotismus der Amerikaner schon. Die denken halt anders als wir. Ok, auch Amerika hat Fehler gemacht, aber dennoch sind die Bewohner auf die guten Dinge stolz, die ihr Land geleistet hat. Natürlich gibt es hier ja auch Ausnahmen. Aber geh doch mal in die Fußgängerzone und frag, wer stolz auf Deutschland ist.  Auch wenn ich mir jetzt ein paar Feinde mache, aber der Großteil der Deutschen ist nur stolz auf sein Land wenn mal wieder WM oder EM ist. 



> Um ehrlich zu sein, Ubisoft hat mich bis jetzt noch nicht enttäuscht  (außer mit der DRM Sache), bei denen habe ich das Gefühl das das Team  wirklich arbeit in ihre Produkte steckt.


Seh ich genau so. Die DRM-Sache war ein Fail, genau so wie Silent Hunter 5. -.- Da hat sich EA aber größeren Mist erlaubt. Als Entwickler bin ich mit Ubisoft eigentlich zufrieden. 
Ich hatte mit der DRM-Geschichte aber auch nie Probleme. 



> Damit muss man rechnen, das passiert nämlich immer.


Solche Menschen wird es immer geben. Da muss halt dann einfach drüber stehen. 



> Ich kämpfe auch lieber an der Seite von armen Franzosen die versuchen  mehr Rechte zu bekommen als auf der Seite der Amerikaner (die eigentlich  auch das selbe wollen) weil sie mir einfach unsympathisch sind.  Pro-Frankreich? Das würde ich denen noch gönnen, man macht sich dauernd  über die Franzosen lustig, wäre mal etwas neues.


Die Expansionspolitik der Amerikaner ist mir unsympathisch bzw. ein Dorn im Auge. Gegen die Menschen hab ich nichts. Im Gegenteil! Die Menschen sind alle sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Klar gibt es auch hier wieder ausnahmen.  



> Um ehrlich zu sein, ich kann nicht auf AC3 verzichten, ich muss wissen wie es weiter geht.


Seh ich ganz genau so!


----------



## anon666 (30. März 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> es stört dich, dass es KEINEN hurra-patriotismus geben wird, wo du doch so gegen den patriotismus der ami wetterst? nu bin ich dezent verwirrt
> 
> in russland spielt schon eine comic-reihe, die ich dir ans herz legen kann:
> ASSASSIN'S CREED: DER UNTERGANG bei PaniniComics.de



Ich möchte nicht für die Freiheit Amerikas kämpfen, sondern für die Freiheit des unterdrückten Volkes. Das ist jetzt was mich an AC3 stört, in AC3 kämpfe ich nämlich für die Freiheit Amerikas. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe keine Zeit für Comics. Ich habe noch sehr viele Bücher im Regal die ich vor Monaten gekauft habe und noch immer nicht lesen konnte, wenn ich mal etwas Freizeit habe dann lese ich lieber die als irgend ein Comic, welches mich nicht weiterbildet. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Klar sind in Europa geschichtlich gesehen einige Dinge passiert. Vllt. erwartet uns das ja in den anderen Teilen von AC. In AC B & R bekommt man ja einen Einblick wo die Assassinen überall mitgewirkt haben. Daraus wird Ubisoft sicher noch ein paar Spiele basteln. Mit AC III wird ja nur die Geschichte um Desmond abgeschlossen. Ich denke mal nicht, das mit Teil 3 alle offenen Fragen beantwortet werden.



Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das Ac eine Trilogie sein soll, deswegen sollte AC3 der letzte Teil sein, wenn sie nicht wie in AC2 es in drei Teile releasen. Ich kann mir auch nur schlecht vorstellen das in diesem letzten Teil alle Fragen beantwortet werden.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Naja, ich frag mich was passiert wäre, wenn die Entwickler die französische Revolution gewählt hätten. Ich bin mir sicher das man ihnen dann Patriotismus vorgeworfen hätte.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man ihnen dafür Patriotismus vorgeworfen hätte, gut vielleicht weil der Entwickler französisch ist. In der französischen Revolution hat ja das Volk gegen die Reichen gekämpft und gegen ihre Regierung. Im Grunde war es Franzosen vs. Franzosen, es war ein Krieg den sie untereinander geführt haben, bei der Amerikanischen Revolution waren aber andere Nationen dabei die verdrängt wurden.

In der amerikanischen Revolution hat man für die Freiheit Amerikas gekämpft, in Frankreich für die Freiheit des Volkes. Ich selbst bin ein Mensch der sich gerne für schwache Menschen einsetzt und ihnen hilft wenn sie von stärkeren unterdrückt werden.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich persönlich versteh den Patriotismus der Amerikaner schon. Die denken halt anders als wir. Ok, auch Amerika hat Fehler gemacht, aber dennoch sind die Bewohner auf die guten Dinge stolz, die ihr Land geleistet hat. Natürlich gibt es hier ja auch Ausnahmen. Aber geh doch mal in die Fußgängerzone und frag, wer stolz auf Deutschland ist.  Auch wenn ich mir jetzt ein paar Feinde mache, aber der Großteil der Deutschen ist nur stolz auf sein Land wenn mal wieder WM oder EM ist.



Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Patriotismus. Ich finde er führt zu streit und Kriegen. Ich finde wir sollten uns nicht als Deutsche, Amerikaner oder Chinesen sehen, sondern als Menschen. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Expansionspolitik der Amerikaner ist mir unsympathisch bzw. ein Dorn im Auge. Gegen die Menschen hab ich nichts. Im Gegenteil! Die Menschen sind alle sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Klar gibt es auch hier wieder ausnahmen.



Es gibt vieles an den USA das mir nicht gefällt. Die Menschen dort sind eben nicht besonders hilfsbereit. Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung das man Leute erschießen darf die ein Grundstück betreten (Wenn ich mich nicht irre dann war das in Kalifornien), es könnte auch ein Kind dieses Grundstück betreten weil sein Ball da gelandet ist. Wenn es zu Katastrophen kommt dann packt jeder seine Waffe aus weil er damit rechnet das er beraubt wird. Die Amerikanische Kultur ist für uns hier sehr fremd. Die Polizisten sind dort auch nicht besonders nett. Erst gestern (29.03.2012) habe ich von einem Polizisten gelesen der mit dem Finger auf einen unschuldigen Menschen zeigte und ihn einen Kinderschänder schimpfte, dieser Mann (später wurde festgestellt das er keiner war) wurde dann mal von einer Gruppe Menschen die drum rum standen angegriffen und verletzt. So etwas ist nicht in Ordnung und dieser Polizist sollte dafür bestraft werden. Der andere Punkt ist das nur reichen Menschen geholfen wird. Es wurde zum Beispiel ein Promi Hacker ertappt, dieser Hackt sich in die Computer der Promis und veröffentlicht Daten wie Nacktfotos, dieser hat jetzt eine Haftstrafe von 120 Jahren bekommen. Wie lange wird denn ein Mensch sitzen der Nackfotos von seiner/seinem Ex ins netzt stellt? Das ist einfach nur ungerecht, die Richter sind dort alle Korrupt. Das sind zum Beispiel alles Gründe um wieder eine Revolution zu starten. Das ist jetzt mein Bild von den Vereinigten Staaten die ich mir durch die Nachrichten, Chats und Foren wie Reddit gemacht habe. Ich möchte aber auch keine Anti-Amerika Diskussion starten, immerhin geht es ja hier um AC3.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Seh ich ganz genau so!



da sind wir uns wohl einig.


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

> Ich möchte nicht für die Freiheit Amerikas kämpfen, sondern für die  Freiheit des unterdrückten Volkes. Das ist jetzt was mich an AC3 stört,  in AC3 kämpfe ich nämlich für die Freiheit Amerikas.


Amerika hat auch eine Bevölkerung.  Btw. durch diesen Unabhängigkeitskrieg entstehen die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika ja erst. Im grunde kämpfst du also für das Volk. 



> Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das Ac eine Trilogie sein soll, deswegen  sollte AC3 der letzte Teil sein, wenn sie nicht wie in AC2 es in drei  Teile releasen.



AC II + AC B + AC R bilden die Ezio-Trilogie. Hauptspiele gibt es bis jetzt drei: AC I, II & III.   AC B ist eher AC 2.1 und AC R ist AC 2.2. 
Das Ubisoft eine seiner stärksten Marken nach drei Hauptspielen beendet, kann ich iwie nicht glauben. 



> Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Patriotismus. Ich finde er führt zu  streit und Kriegen. Ich finde wir sollten uns nicht als Deutsche,  Amerikaner oder Chinesen sehen, sondern als Menschen.


Na das erklär mal der Menschheit! Für einen Krieg oder Konflikt braucht es nicht mal Patriotismus. 



> Es gibt vieles an den USA das mir nicht gefällt.


Klar ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Jedes Land hat seine Licht und Schattenseiten. Ich war damals sechs Wochen in den USA, und kann eigentlich nichts negatives über die Bevölkerung dort sagen. War in Nevada, Texas und Californien.



> Ich möchte aber auch keine Anti-Amerika Diskussion starten, immerhin geht es ja hier um AC3.


Stimmt!  



> da sind wir uns wohl einig.


Das auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Snipa (2. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NufHsmITjM

soooo episch


----------



## -angeldust- (3. April 2012)

NIEMALS!!! Ein verspäteter Aprilscherz!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. April 2012)

Wie geil ist das denn Snipa??? 
Beim Videodreh wär ich gern dabei gewesen, hahahahah. 
Fans die Spaß haben.


----------



## Snipa (4. April 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn Snipa???
> Beim Videodreh wär ich gern dabei gewesen, hahahahah.
> Fans die Spaß haben.


 
ich hab mich so kringelig gelacht, vor allem bei den gesichtern von den umstehenden den todessprung ausführt. den rest hat mir die kleine gegeben, die ihre wii-controller wie klingen ausfährt


----------



## -angeldust- (5. April 2012)

Was nen verrücktest Video! Ich fand den Sprung/Abroller über den Rücken des Gegners sehr geil und natürlich die Zerstörung des Tisches! Ich hab ne Wii, mein Bruder xbox 360 kinect. Haben schon viel gelacht, aber so krass mit den Spielen wird es nie werden, hoffentlich!!! Lol da is nix mehr mit locker AC zocken via Gamepad und Füsse hochlegen...


----------



## Snipa (6. April 2012)

update 7 ist da
bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf technik und gameplay


----------



## anon666 (9. April 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Amerika hat auch eine Bevölkerung.  Btw. durch diesen Unabhängigkeitskrieg entstehen die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika ja erst. Im grunde kämpfst du also für das Volk.



In diesem Fall ist aber der Gegner entscheidend und das sind nun mal andere Völker. Man hätte sich auch friedlich einigen können, der Kontinent ist ja immerhin sehr groß. Außerdem sollte man auch beachten das niemandem von denen der Kontinent gehört hat, man hat es den Ureinwohnern einfach weg genommen. Die selbst hatten ja kein Problem mit den Besuchern. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> AC II + AC B + AC R bilden die Ezio-Trilogie. Hauptspiele gibt es bis jetzt drei: AC I, II & III.   AC B ist eher AC 2.1 und AC R ist AC 2.2.
> Das Ubisoft eine seiner stärksten Marken nach drei Hauptspielen beendet, kann ich iwie nicht glauben.



Mir fällt es schwer zu glauben das in AC3 schon alles geklärt wird, ich glaube einfach das es länger dauern wird um alles zu erfahren. Ich habe das halt nur mal so gelesen. Vielleicht war es auch die Ezio Trilogie und ich erinnere mich einfach nur falsch. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Na das erklär mal der Menschheit! Für einen Krieg oder Konflikt braucht es nicht mal Patriotismus.



Natürlich ist Patriotismus nicht notwendig um Kriege zu starten. Wir wissen selbst heute nicht wieso wir nicht in der Lage sind Frieden zu haben oder was wir überhaupt machen müssen um diesen zu bekommen. Einige sind ja für ein Religion's verbot, aber ich glaube das selbst das nichts bringen wird. Es gibt einfach Menschen die böse sind, und daran kann man auch nichts ändern. Wir können auch nicht sagen ob das gut oder schlecht ist da es einfach nur ein Teil von uns ist und auch natürlich ist. Wer bestimmt was richtig und was falsch ist? Aber das ist jetzt schon ziemlich Off Topic. 

Wegen diesem Kinect zeug, das Video ist nur gestellt. Die Schauspieler machen nur die Bewegungen der Spielfigur nach. Die heutige Technik ist auch gar nicht so weit um das zu können. Aber ich glaube das es sowieso offensichtlich war, wollte nur auch mal was dazu sagen. Mal davon abgesehen, so etwas macht doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2012)

> In diesem Fall ist aber der Gegner entscheidend und das sind nun mal  andere Völker. Man hätte sich auch friedlich einigen können, der  Kontinent ist ja immerhin sehr groß. Außerdem sollte man auch beachten  das niemandem von denen der Kontinent gehört hat, man hat es den  Ureinwohnern einfach weg genommen. Die selbst hatten ja kein Problem mit  den Besuchern.


Die Geschichte hat (leider) gezeigt, das Frieden für viele Völker/Länder/Nationen keine Option ist. Das geht beim Thema Religion los, und endet bei der Hautfarbe oder dem Streit um Land bzw. Besitz. Einige Parteien mögen Krieg führen, weil sie mehr Macht besitzen wollen. Andere wollen einfach nur frei sein. Das Freiheit auch Macht bedeutet ist mir hier durchaus bewusst. Es geht eben um die Motive mit denen bzw. für die man kämpft. 



> Mir fällt es schwer zu glauben das in AC3 schon alles geklärt wird, ich  glaube einfach das es länger dauern wird um alles zu erfahren. Ich habe  das halt nur mal so gelesen. Vielleicht war es auch die Ezio Trilogie  und ich erinnere mich einfach nur falsch.


Naja, die Story um Desmond wird bzw. soll mit AC3 abgeschlossen sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 



> Natürlich ist Patriotismus nicht notwendig um Kriege zu starten. Wir  wissen selbst heute nicht wieso wir nicht in der Lage sind Frieden zu  haben oder was wir überhaupt machen müssen um diesen zu bekommen. Einige  sind ja für ein Religion's verbot, aber ich glaube das selbst das  nichts bringen wird.* Es gibt einfach Menschen die böse sind, und daran  kann man auch nichts ändern.* Wir können auch nicht sagen ob das gut oder  schlecht ist da es einfach nur ein Teil von uns ist und auch natürlich  ist. Wer bestimmt was richtig und was falsch ist? Aber das ist jetzt  schon ziemlich Off Topic.


Da hast du was wichtiges gesagt! Böse! Aber genau dieses "Böse" liegt hier wieder mal im Auge des Betrachters. Für den einen mag es böse sein, für den anderen eben nicht. 
Nur wer in dieser Welt hat das Recht zu urteilen was böse ist, und was nicht?  Es kommt eben auf das Motiv an. Und genau das ist ofmals grundverschieden. Die Leute die vom Krieg und den Konflikten profitieren sind die Waffen- und Schwarzmarkthändler. Und die haben ihre Regeln, mit denen sie scheinbar gut leben können.


Lass dich niemals von deiner eigenen Ware anschießen.
Habe immer einen todsicheren Plan, um bezahlt zu werden.
Nimm niemals selbst eine Waffe in die Hand und schließe dich deinen Kunden an.
Ziehe niemals in den Krieg. Besonders nicht mit dir selbst.
Aber das alles weiter auszuführen wäre OT. Da stimme ich dir auch zu!  





> Wegen diesem Kinect zeug, das Video ist nur gestellt. Die Schauspieler  machen nur die Bewegungen der Spielfigur nach. Die heutige Technik ist  auch gar nicht so weit um das zu können. Aber ich glaube das es sowieso  offensichtlich war, wollte nur auch mal was dazu sagen. Mal davon  abgesehen, so etwas macht doch keinen Spaß.


Aprilscherz...


----------



## MG42 (11. April 2012)

Abschnitt Gameplay letzter Absatz schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Aus den Vorgängern übernommen wurde das Rekrutierungssystem, es wird wieder möglich sein, verbündete Assassinen zu auszubilden.(...)



@Painkiller
Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Kasetten des Schakals oder dem Film Lord of War. Ich glaube aber deine 4 Aussagen treffen das ganze schon sehr gut.
Und genau deswegen sind wir eine passive Nation, die den Spagat mehr oder weniger gut hinbekommt. Sich wegen den Kinkerlitzchen eines ehemaligen BPs unerhört aufregen, das Wort Anstand als Stock im Arsch, aber an gewisse Nationen Waffen(-systeme) zu verkaufen, vielleicht aus schlechten Gewissen .
Das erinnert mich an einen Text den ich kurz wiedergeben will: Eine Gruppe von Touristen, an einem Strand irgendwo auf der Welt erleben zufällig, wie eine gerade geschlüpfte (und sich ausgegrabene) Schildkröte den Weg zum schützenden Wasser antritt, aber von Möwen attackiert wird. In ihrer Naivität haben sie Mitleid und retten das arme Tier  und setzen es ins Wasser. Dieses gibt den unzähligen Anderen DAS Zeichen und diese machen sich automatisch auf den Weg. Nun fängt aber das Massaker an, welches sie (die Touristen) vor Entsetzen mitansehen müssen...
Aber diese Idioten kommen nicht auf die Idee,  soviele von den Viechern wie möglich zu retten, aber ein den paar Dutzend die man in die Hände nehmen kann und den Oberkörper darüber gebeugt die paar Meter Todesstreifen eben für die eigene Blödheit eben ein paar Möwenangriffe auf Rücken etc. zu erdulden, zurückzulegen und die Viecher dann da reinzuwerfen(vielleicht ein paar für die Schildkrötensuppe am Abend noch einzupacken).
Nein, die stehen da und glotzen. Wie weit ist die Menschheit eigentlich schon verkommen?, Unsere Körper sind dazu ausgelegt etwa täglich 40km zurückzulegen, aber der Weg zum Kiosk oder Supermarkt wird mit Auto oder Bus/Bahn zurückgelegt... Und ich denke mal, dass viele Menschen ohne die Zivilisation nicht mal ein paar Tage ohne die Annehmlichkeiten der Zivilisation überleben würden. Ich glaube so eine Auslese würde uns mal guttun .

Und ich glaube das passt ganz gut zu der AC Story, lass die Menschen doch Dumm und lenkt sie ab, dass sie mit den (unnötig verkomplizierten) esentiellen Dingen überfordert sind, und sie werden sich, als ewig unmündige Konsumenten von dir knechten lassen.


> drei Ringe den Elbenkönigen hoch im Licht,
> Sieben Ringe den Zwergenherrschern in ihren Hallen aus Stein,
> den Sterblichen ewig dem Tode verfallen - Neun,
> Einer dem Dunklen Herren auf dunklen Thron
> ...



Wenn man das Dunkel durch Blödheit oder falsche Ideale etc. ersetzen würde, dann hat man eine Erklärung, wie RTL solche Zuschauerzahlen hat.

Nichts gegen Konsum, aber wenn das nur noch zum Selbstzweck ausartet ist man echt ARM DRAN!!!


----------



## anon666 (16. April 2012)

Ich glaube inzwischen das es am besten ist einfach abzuwarten. In Revelations gab es ja auch einen Patriot der den Assassinen den Rücken kehrte um für die Freiheit Konstantinopels zu kämpfen und er würde ja auch ermordet. Deswegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das man in AC3 im Krieg mitspielen wird. Eventuell wird man hin und wieder eingreifen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2012)

Und schon beginnt die Schlammschlacht um AC. -.-
Assassin's Creed 3 - Autor verklagt Ubisoft wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. April 2012)

Ohoh! 
Na ich bin "gespannt" wie es da weitergeht.


----------



## Snipa (19. April 2012)

ich glaube nicht, dass der autor da auf einen grünen zweig kommt. schließlich wird heut alles "kopiert". mir fällt da spontan 'welt am draht' und 'matrix' ein.


----------



## -angeldust- (24. April 2012)

Meine Fresse jetzt geht das auch hier los? jeder verklagt jeden....


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2012)

> schließlich wird heut alles "kopiert". mir fällt da spontan 'welt am draht' und 'matrix' ein.


Eben! Dennoch wäre es blöd, wenn diese Klage das Releasedatum beeinflussen oder kippen würde. 



-angeldust- schrieb:


> Meine Fresse jetzt geht das auch hier los? jeder verklagt jeden....


 Scheinbar will jeder was vom Kuchen abhaben. Doch am Ende ist der Kuchen wieder eine Lüge. 
Ist schon hart wegen ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten im Spiel und Buch vor Gericht zu ziehen. Scheinbar können die Menschen sich anders nicht mehr einigen. Ich denke mal schon, das Ubisoft da mit sich reden lassen würde. Aber das ist ja scheinbar nicht mal versucht worden. Traurig in was für einer Welt wir heute leben... 

_Beiswenger verlangt jetzt Schadensersatz in Höhe von 1,05 Millionen  US-Dollar. Diese Summe würde sich durch die Prozesskosten auf 5,25  Millionen Dollar erhöhen, sollte Ubisoft den Prozess verlieren. Außerdem  möchte der Autor die Veröffentlichung von  Assassin’s Creed 3 verhindern und alle mit dem Spiel in Erscheinung tretenden Produkte. _


----------



## -angeldust- (24. April 2012)

Immer die gleiche Kacke. Und die Leutz werden ja von den Anwälten ermutigt vor gericht zu ziehen. Die verdienen doch immer schön mit und lachen sich ins Fäustchen...


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2012)

Im UbiShop ist ein AC III-T-Shirt aufgetaucht. 

Assassin's Creed® III - T-Shirt - Ubisoft Online-Shop

Und eine limitierte Satue von Ezio. 
http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/de_DE/pd/ThemeID.25375600/productID.230268800


----------



## Hanzo93 (29. April 2012)

Oh man ich hoffe, dass das Spiel trotzdem rauskomen wird


----------



## -angeldust- (2. Mai 2012)

Klar kommt das raus! Was meinst, was das jetzt schon an Kohle gekostet hat, die Entwicklung? Das lässt sich Ubi nicht nehmen, die wollen die kosten wieder reinholen!!!


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Rache ist Blutwurst! 
Assassin's Creed 3 - Fans rächen sich an Buch-Autor - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## -angeldust- (3. Mai 2012)

Ich lach mich schlapp!!! Danke Pain für den Link, coole Aktion, jetzt geht es dem ans Geld...
Aber wahrscheinlich werden hier auch alle Bewerter jetzt allgemein verklagt!!!


----------



## Snipa (3. Mai 2012)

darf man das überhaupt?
ich glaub mal eher nicht, ist schließlich freie meinungsäußerungen, und er hat das gleiche mit ac schließlich auch gemacht...


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> darf man das überhaupt?
> ich glaub mal eher nicht, ist schließlich freie meinungsäußerungen, und er hat das gleiche mit ac schließlich auch gemacht...


 
Gute Frage! 
Bei Battlefield 3 wurden ja auch die 1 Stern Bewertungen nur wegen Origin abgegeben. Und das obwohl BF3 wirklich kein schlechtes Spiel ist. 
Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Amazon.de hat die Rezensionen auf jeden Fall nicht gelöscht. Und das Spiel ist schon eine ganze Weile auf dem Markt. 
3690 x 1 Stern


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Mai 2012)

find ich gut, dass Amazon die Rezessionen nicht löscht! Hätt ich echt nicht mitr gerechnet eigentlich. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Snipa (7. Mai 2012)

update 8: gameplay-teaser


----------



## anon666 (9. Mai 2012)

War das jetzt wirklich notwendig? 

Ich finde ja auch das diese ganzen Anzeigen übertrieben sind, Apple hat ja zum Beispiel Samsung angezeigt weil Apple meint das sie die Erfinder der "Schieben, zum entsperren" Technologie sind. Das war meiner Meinung nach nicht berechtigt, da es diese Methode schon vorher gab. 

Aber hier wurden ja einige Punkte übernommen. Ich gebe jetzt diesem Autor nicht 100% Recht aber bis zu einem Gewissen Punkt hat er schon Recht. Immerhin wurden Teile seiner Idee verwendet. 

Ich finde es jetzt nicht richtig sich hinter einer großen Firma zu verstecken und einen kleinen Autor zu attackieren, immerhin versucht er ja auch nur sein Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Snipa (10. Mai 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> War das jetzt wirklich notwendig?
> 
> Ich finde ja auch das diese ganzen Anzeigen übertrieben sind, Apple hat ja zum Beispiel Samsung angezeigt weil Apple meint das sie die Erfinder der "Schieben, zum entsperren" Technologie sind. Das war meiner Meinung nach nicht berechtigt, da es diese Methode schon vorher gab.
> 
> ...


 
hast du denn sein buch gelesen? ich nicht daher kann ich dazu auch nichts sagen.

?_? es ist doch so, dass der kleine autor ubisoft verklagt hat und sogar den verkauf von ac3 stoppen wollte, nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2012)

> ?_? es ist doch so, dass der kleine autor ubisoft verklagt hat und sogar den verkauf von ac3 stoppen wollte, nicht umgekehrt...


Und so wie es im Moment aussieht, könnte sich das als richtig großes Problem erweißen. -.- 

Assassin's Creed 3: Mögliche Release-Verschiebung durch Klage - Anwältin des Buchautors äußert sich


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2012)

Macht mal jemand den Trailer rein.


----------



## Snipa (10. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Macht mal jemand den Trailer rein.


 
chiiill, alter mann ist kein d-zug :]

update 9: gameplay-trailer hinzugefügt


----------



## anon666 (11. Mai 2012)

Das Buch habe ich nicht gelesen, deswegen sage ich ja das ich ihm nicht ganz Recht gebe.

In den News wurde ja gesagt das es in seinem Buch auch ein Gerät gibt welches Erinnerungen nachbaut, anhand der DNA. 

Das wurde ja übernommen, es ist nur nicht klar ob das jetzt ein Grund zur Abmahnung ist. Immerhin besteht ja der Gedanke das Erinnerungen gespeichert werden schon etwas länger. Deswegen kann man jetzt nicht so genau sagen ob es gestohlen ist oder nicht.


----------



## cAson (11. Mai 2012)

Seit wann hat überhaupt noch jemand eigene Ideen???


----------



## anon666 (11. Mai 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Seit wann hat überhaupt noch jemand eigene Ideen???



Da gibt es schon große unterscheide. 

Es gibt zum Beispiel bestimmte Grund Ideen, die können schon übernommen werden da diese einfach selbstverständlich sind. Es gibt aber auch Leute die kopieren einfach mal ganze Systeme, so wie sie sind, das ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## sethdiabolos (14. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich diese Woche 70 Stunden lang die Assassins-Creed-Ezio-Trilogie gesuchtet habe bin ich derzeit an dem ersten Teil dran, spiele danach die PSP-Version und dann kommen die Romane und Comics dran. Mannomann, ist die Geschichte gut. Einen Film kann man dadrüber garnicht machen, der würde dem Spiel nie gerecht werden. Freue mich unglaublich auf Teil 3.


----------



## Shona (14. Mai 2012)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Einen Film kann man dadrüber garnicht machen, der würde dem Spiel nie gerecht werden. Freue mich unglaublich auf Teil 3.


Sag das nicht die Geschichte um Ezios Vater ist recht gute geworden vor allem da sie die Gesichtsmodels der InGame Figuren als Schauspieler genommen haben^^

Der Mini Film heisst Assassins Creed  - Lineage <3 und ist in drei Teile geschnitten worden

Teil 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHVSVhZw_oI

Teil 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc9UxBT6Um0

Teil 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv3uC1jLeek


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal gute Nachrichten! 
Assassin's Creed - Autor Beiswenger lässt Klage gegen Ubisoft vorerst fallen - News - games-news.de


----------



## -angeldust- (31. Mai 2012)

Hehehe endlich gute News! War meiner Meinung ja auch ne peinliche Aktion!
Oder hat er klein beigegeben, aufgrund der schlechen Amazon Bewertungen der AC Fans auf seine Werke? 
Man weiß es nicht, jedenfalls wirklich good news!!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Mai 2012)

Gibts gar keine Collectors Edition?! Oh Oh armer Pain ^^
Die Join or Die Version ist ja nicht so wirklich Collectors mäßig, wenn man sich die Vorgänger anguckt.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2012)

Schau mal auf den Startpost. Die Freedom-Edition gibt es. Und nun rate doch mal wer die schon vorbestellt hat! 
Btw. Die Join or Die hab ich auch vorbestellt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Mai 2012)

Cool, schaut gut aus. Ist die bei Amazon schon gelistet? Hab die noch gar nicht gesehen. Muss ich wohl auch mal vorbestellen ^^


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2012)

Die gibt es nur bei GameStop oder im Ubi-Shop.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Mai 2012)

Oh.. Kein Wunder das ich sie nicht gesehen habe. Dann kiek ich mal im GameStop. Bzw. erstmal gucken was die Box taugt. Die Figur ist bestimmt nicht der Kracher


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2012)

Ich rate dir das du schnell machst! Die Box ist limitiert, und kann laut meinen Infos (welche von GameStop München kommen), nicht nachbestellt werden. Wenn du also zu lange wartest, schaust du in die Röhre.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Ich rate dir das du schnell machst! Die Box ist limitiert, und kann laut meinen Infos (welche von GameStop München) kommen, nicht nachbestellt werden. Wenn du also zu lange wartest, schaust du in die Röhre.


 
Mh okay  Danke ^^ Klasse so einen wie dich zu "Kennen"  

P.s.
Hastu dich schon entschieden?


----------



## -angeldust- (31. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Schau mal auf den Startpost. Die Freedom-Edition gibt es. Und nun rate doch mal wer die schon vorbestellt hat!
> Btw. Die Join or Die hab ich auch vorbestellt.


 

HAHAHA Pain! 
Machst mal wieder nen aktuelles Foto von Deinem "Reich"?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Mai 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> HAHAHA Pain!
> Machst mal wieder nen aktuelles Foto von Deinem "Reich"?


 
Hier war doch irgendwo ein Thread mit Bildern von den PC SPiel Sammlungen. Die waren doch aktuell oder?


----------



## -angeldust- (31. Mai 2012)

Hehe ja schick mal Link! Aber Pain hat ja sein komplettes Zimmer hübsch eingerichtet!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Mai 2012)

Ah hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...pielen-und-meterweise-jugenderinnerungen.html
und
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/14840-zeigt-her-eure-spielepackungen.html


----------



## -angeldust- (31. Mai 2012)

Danke!!!


----------



## Rizzard (31. Mai 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Schau mal auf den Startpost. Die Freedom-Edition gibt es. Und nun rate doch mal wer die schon vorbestellt hat!
> Btw. Die Join or Die hab ich auch vorbestellt.


 
Wird da eine von beiden noch storniert, geht eine von beiden nach Besichtigung zurück oder werden beide behalten?


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wird da eine von beiden noch storniert, geht eine von beiden nach Besichtigung zurück oder werden beide behalten?



Die werden beide behalten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wird da eine von beiden noch storniert, geht eine von beiden nach Besichtigung zurück oder *werden beide behalten*?


 
Was wohl?! 

Eigentlich könnte man die Freedom Edition 2 mal kaufen. Eine für sich selbst. Und dann wartet man 1-2 Wochen und schon ist sie mehr als das doppelte Wert xD


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2012)

> Eigentlich könnte man die Freedom Edition 2 mal kaufen. Eine für sich  selbst. Und dann wartet man 1-2 Wochen und schon ist sie mehr als das  doppelte Wert xD


Langsam beginnst du so zu denken, wie ich.


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Juni 2012)

Nur mit dem Unterscheid, dass Du Deine Editionen nie verkaufst Pain?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterscheid, dass Du Deine Editionen nie verkaufst Pain?


 
Wenn ich eine doppelt habe, dann schon. 
Oder der Preis stimmt... 


Btw.

Hier mal was für alle die dachten, das AC III ein Pro-Amerkika-Game wird. 
Assassin's Creed 3 - »Keine Geschichte über Amerika« - News - GameStar.de

Um es in Snips Worten zu sagen:

Ich hab´s euch ja gesagt, trifft es irgendwie nicht ganz!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Juni 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wie du dich finanzierst Pain xDDD hahaha durchschaut ^^


----------



## Snipa (5. Juni 2012)

sooo, die neuen trailer und infos von der e3 sind da (wenns auch kaum neue infos gab)
update 10: 2 neue vids und gampeplay infos eingefügt


----------



## -angeldust- (6. Juni 2012)

LMAA der Gameplay Trailer ist ja mal richtig klasse!!! Boah sieht das gut aus, und der Wald gefällt mir auch richtig!!!
mensch hat der gut gemetzelt in dem Video mit dem Tomahawk. Freu mich aufs Spiel, ich denek Pad Steuerung wird wieder ein muss sein!!!


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

Die machen mich noch wahnsinnig mit ihren Editionen. 
Assassin's Creed III Collector | UbiWorkshop Edition


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. Juni 2012)

Kann den Link zwar nicht anschauen (arbeit), aber die google Bilder zeigen mir nur Xbox/PS3 Spiele mit mickriegen Inhalt... Oder dient die nur der vollständigkeit deiner Sammlung?


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Kann den Link zwar nicht anschauen (arbeit), aber die google Bilder zeigen mir nur Xbox/PS3 Spiele mit mickriegen Inhalt... Oder dient die nur der vollständigkeit deiner Sammlung?


 Da wäre die Encyclopedy dabei. Die reizt mich schon!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. Juni 2012)

Ai Karamba  Du packst sie doch eh nicht aus oder? 

Wenn doch, würde ich warten bis irgendeiner bei ebay die Edition getrennt verkauft oder nur das Buch... ^^


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ai Karamba  Du packst sie doch eh nicht aus oder?
> 
> Wenn doch, würde ich warten bis irgendeiner bei ebay die Edition getrennt verkauft oder nur das Buch... ^^


 
Die Encyclopedy konnte man mal seperat im Ubi-Shop kaufen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. Juni 2012)

Na siehste... brauchste nicht 60€ für die ganze Version bezahlen  Sondern 30€ nur fürs Buch  Was stehtn da so drinne? Oder ist das nur ein ArtWork?
Ach wenns nur mehr Leute wie dich geben würde... Ein paradis für Publisher/Entwickler


----------



## StefanStg (6. Juni 2012)

Hätte mal eine frage bezüglich der neuen e3 Trailer. Ist das wirklich alles Computersimulation oder sind da auch echte Scenen dabei. Weil wenn ich die Scene mitn Adler am anfang sehe wo er Fliegt dann schaut das schon arg nach Echt aus. Oder täusche ich mich da, weil wenn das Computersimulation ist dann respekt


----------



## Snipa (10. Juni 2012)

@FreaksLikeMe

die enzyklopädie ist auch wirklich das, was sie verspricht zu sein: ein sammelsurium an informationen zu allen ac-teilen, inkl. handheld-ableger. artworks machen da eher den geringeren teil aus ^^

@StefanStg

müsste eigentlich alles computersimulation sein. würd mich jedenfalls wundern, wenn dem nicht so wäre


----------



## Snipa (12. Juni 2012)

sry für doppelpost

update 11: multiplayer-infos eingefügt


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2012)

> @FreaksLikeMe
> 
> die enzyklopädie ist auch wirklich das, was sie verspricht zu sein: ein  sammelsurium an informationen zu allen ac-teilen, inkl.  handheld-ableger. artworks machen da eher den geringeren teil aus


Und du hast sie sogar schon gelesen!  Also Version 1.0 mein ich. 



> sry für doppelpost


Ist kein Doppelpost. Der zeitliche Abstand ist absolut ausreichend. DP heißt zwei  aufeinanderfolgende Posts des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen  Abstand. 

Zudem ist es noch eine Update-Info.


----------



## Snipa (12. Juni 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Und du hast sie sogar schon gelesen!  Also Version 1.0 mein ich.
> 
> 
> Ist kein Doppelpost. Der zeitliche Abstand ist absolut ausreichend. DP heißt zwei  aufeinanderfolgende Posts des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen  Abstand.
> ...


 
DURCHgelesen vor allem 

aso, danke, wusst ich nicht ^^


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

> DURCHgelesen vor allem


Stimmt!  Alter Fanatiker! 

Ich frag mich was so neues in Version 2.0 dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## Snipa (14. Juni 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Stimmt!  Alter Fanatiker!
> 
> Ich frag mich was so neues in Version 2.0 dazu gekommen ist.


 
wer kann, der darf 

ich vermute mal, dass die ganzen neuen infos von acIII noch mit drinne sind
schließlich soll das die trilogie abschließen


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

> wer kann, der darf


Auch wieder wahr! 



> ich vermute mal, dass die ganzen neuen infos von acIII noch mit drinne sind
> schließlich soll das die trilogie abschließen



Na wenn die nach jedem neuen AC eine neue Enzyklopädie bringen, dann sind wir bald bei Version Drölf!


----------



## Snipa (22. Juni 2012)

soo, gestern neues video gefunden, und gleich mal eingebettet

UPDATE 12: Boston Market Gameplay eingefügt


----------



## Snipa (27. Juni 2012)

grad nen witzigen trailer gesehen und gleich eingefügt

update 13: assassins craft 3-trailer eingefügt


----------



## anon666 (27. Juni 2012)

Wisst ihr was mir gefallen würde? Wenn man in AC:3 viel oder oft als Desmod in der Gegenwart spielen könnte. Wurde denn dazu etwas gesagt?


----------



## Snipa (27. Juni 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was mir gefallen würde? Wenn man in AC:3 viel oder oft als Desmod in der Gegenwart spielen könnte. Wurde denn dazu etwas gesagt?


 
mir auch, ich hatte ja vermutet, dass man nur noch als desmond unterwegs sein würde... lag aber falsch.

ich weiß, dass man desmond sicher spielen wird, ansonsten könnten sie die trilogie nicht vollenden. und, zumindest soweit ich weiß, sollen mehr desmond passagen als in den bisherigen spielen vorkommen.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

Muss ja auch so sein. Mit Teil 3 soll ja die Story um Desmond erledigt sein.

Mal sehen, was sie danach aus dem Hut zaubern.  Die Marke "AC" bietet noch eine menge Spielraum.


----------



## Snipa (2. Juli 2012)

sehr geehrte damen und herren, hiermit verkünde ich (alles andere als freudig), dass ac3 für den pc ca 3 wochen später erscheint, nämlich am 23.11.

UPDATE 14: Release-Datum für PC angepasst


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2012)

Ich rate einfach mal ins blaue...

Der Grund sind diverse Optimierungen für die PC-Version?


----------



## Snipa (2. Juli 2012)

offizielle stellungnahme von ubi steht noch aus, von daher kann ich auch noch nichts genaues sagen...


----------



## Snipa (4. Juli 2012)

so, neuer trailer ist eingebunden

UPDATE 15: Live-Action-Trailer eingefügt


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2012)

Je mehr ich davon zu sehen bekomm, um so mehr will ich´s endlich zocken!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juli 2012)

Den Action-Trailer "Erhebt euch!" finde ich ja mal so gut gelungen, sodass ich mal wieder richtig schön Gänsehaut beim Zuschauen bekam.


----------



## Snipa (9. Juli 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Den Action-Trailer "Erhebt euch!" finde ich ja mal so gut gelungen, sodass ich mal wieder richtig schön Gänsehaut beim Zuschauen bekam.


 
also ich fand den render-trailer besser 

angeblich soll ac jetzt verfilmt werden: Assassin's Creed - Film - Michael Fassbender übernimmt Hauptrolle - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Juli 2012)

Ah jo das hatte ich auch schon gelesen, war mir aber nicht sicher wieviel Wahrheit hinter diesen News stecke.
Na da kann ich nur beten, dass die da nicht so einen Blödsinn wie bei Prince of Persia produzieren.
Einfach nur klasse Spiele (ich meine jetzt speziell die Sands of Time-Trilogie), aber der Film war ja mal mehr als bescheiden. 

Dann wollen wir uns mal auf den Film freuen !!!


----------



## Snipa (12. Juli 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ah jo das hatte ich auch schon gelesen, war mir aber nicht sicher wieviel Wahrheit hinter diesen News stecke.
> Na da kann ich nur beten, dass die da nicht so einen Blödsinn wie bei Prince of Persia produzieren.
> Einfach nur klasse Spiele (ich meine jetzt speziell die Sands of Time-Trilogie), aber der Film war ja mal mehr als bescheiden.
> 
> Dann wollen wir uns mal auf den Film freuen !!!


 
angeblich soll das filmstudio von ubi den film selber drehen (also die leute, die auch schon die lineage-trilogie produziert haben) um sicherzustellen, dass es nicht einfach nur ne bescheuerte lizenz-wurst wird. abwarten, tee trinken...


----------



## -angeldust- (17. Juli 2012)

Gibt es schon Infos über die Besetzung oder ist das noch zu weit weg?


----------



## Snipa (18. Juli 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos über die Besetzung oder ist das noch zu weit weg?


 
angeblich (!!) soll michael fassbender die hauptrolle übernehmen. und es soll ein spin-off werden, also nicht eine bloße nacherzählung der handlungen in den spielen. es soll ne eigene, parallel zu den spielen verlaufende handlung haben.


----------



## Medcha (24. Juli 2012)

Ich muss mich als AC Rookie outen, habe jetzt erst damit angefangen (Brotherhood) und bin hellauf begeistert. Und nun gucke ich mir n paar Trailer zu AC3 an - das ist ja ober porno! Und bis zum 31.10 hab ich ja auch noch genug nachzuholen. Revelations wartet ja auch noch auf mich. Nach jetzt süßen 5 Euro gebe ich dann gerne 40-50 Euro für AC3 aus. 

Mal ab davon, dass diese DRM-Maßnahmen natürlich nerven im Vergleich zu früher, aber die Spiele heutzutage sehen schon echt geil aus! Die Story ist ja nun auch gerade bei der AC-Reihe besonders lecker. Was soll ich sagen - ich bin mega angefixt!!!


----------



## Snipa (3. August 2012)

update 16: anvilNext-Engine-Trailer eingfügt

@Medcha:

willkommen bei den süchtigen


----------



## -angeldust- (5. August 2012)

ich hab die tage AC zu ende gespielt und bin jetzt mit AC II dran. Vielleicht mach in vor AC III auch nochmal AC B und AC R durch...


----------



## Snipa (5. August 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> ich hab die tage AC zu ende gespielt und bin jetzt mit AC II dran. Vielleicht mach in vor AC III auch nochmal AC B und AC R durch...


 
ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich alle teile vorher nochmal durchspiele, aber ich glaub dafür fehlt mir einfach die zeit


----------



## GrEmLiNg (6. August 2012)

Ich bekenne mich schüldig, ich bin auch Assasin Creed süchtig. Aber ich hoffe das der 3 Teil mich einfach nur umhaut, ich möchte mal was richtig feines sehen. Bin gespannt darauf wie der 3 wird....


----------



## anon666 (7. August 2012)

technisch gesehen ist es auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. August 2012)

Die Woche wird die Feedom-Edition bestellt, neben Ezio, Prophet und Alduin wird dann auch Connor meinen Figurentisch zieren


----------



## Snipa (10. August 2012)

so, kleines
UPDATE 17: Animus-Trailer eingefügt


----------



## Ezio_Uchiha (10. August 2012)

Es wird bombastisch! Ich bin absoluter Assassins Creed Fan ich habe alle Teile und alle mehrfach durch. Aber ich hatte noch nie so eine riesige Vorfreude wie auf Assassins Creed 3. Ich könnte jetzt Stunden drüber sprechen wie episch dieser Teil doch wird. Ich freue mich einfach auf viele geile Neuerungen, neue Moves und neue Waffen sowie den neuen Assassinen Connor


----------



## Snipa (10. August 2012)

nochma kurz geupdatet: release-datum für pc ist der 22.11.


----------



## BlackNeo (10. August 2012)

So, heute hab ich mir die Freedom Edition vorbestellt, mal gucken ob GameStop das Spiel n bisssl eher da hat.


----------



## -angeldust- (16. August 2012)

Snipa schrieb:
			
		

> nochma kurz geupdatet: release-datum für pc ist der 22.11.



22.11. danke. termin wird vorgemerkt!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. August 2012)

Wir konnten Assassin's Creed 3 für euch auf der Gamescom anzocken.


----------



## Snipa (24. August 2012)

so, zurück von der gamescom. hab mich auch 5h angestellt, um ac3 mal anzocken zu können. wenigstens hab ich ne fahne als entschädigung bekommen ^^

update 18: 3 neue trailer eingefügt


----------



## BlackNeo (24. August 2012)

Snipa schrieb:
			
		

> so, zurück von der gamescom. hab mich auch 5h angestellt, um ac3 mal anzocken zu können. wenigstens hab ich ne fahne als entschädigung bekommen ^^
> 
> update 18: 3 neue trailer eingefügt



Jo, die Fahne ist cool^^

Aber schon hart, ich hab mich mit nem Kumpel am Messefreitag um 10:15 angestellt und wir haben trotzdem 4h angestanden...


----------



## anon666 (24. August 2012)

Wieso stellt man sich denn so lange an? Bald wird das Spiel kommen und dann könnt ihr es ohne euch 4 stunden anstellen zu müssen spielen. Ich persönlich möchte mir nicht die Überraschung versauen, deswegen sehe ich mir keine Trailer mehr an.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. August 2012)

anon666 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso stellt man sich denn so lange an? Bald wird das Spiel kommen und dann könnt ihr es ohne euch 4 stunden anstellen zu müssen spielen. Ich persönlich möchte mir nicht die Überraschung versauen, deswegen sehe ich mir keine Trailer mehr an.



Weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten konnte und man auf der GC die (schon bekannte Seeschlacht) und den MP anspielen durfte. Außerdem wurden einige der neuen Assassinen-Fähigkeiten in einem 10 Minütigen Video zu einer neuen Mission gezeigt. Das konnte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen ( Und wozu geht man denn sonst auf die GC?)


----------



## Snipa (11. September 2012)

so, neues update ist da, mit 3 neuen videos
hf


----------



## Snipa (19. September 2012)

und wieder ein neues update, diesmal mit inside assassins creed 3 episode drei und vier


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. September 2012)

Schön Snipa wie du den Thread up-to-date hälst. 
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf AC3.

Die Videos machen wirklich immer hungriger aufs Spiel...

Schade, dass ich dieses Jahr die Präsentation auf der GC verpasst habe... sind die DX11-Feature wirklich gut zu erkennen und eine Augenweide?


----------



## Snipa (20. September 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Schön Snipa wie du den Thread up-to-date hälst.
> Ich freu mich schon riesig auf AC3.
> 
> Die Videos machen wirklich immer hungriger aufs Spiel...
> ...


 
dangö 

ich kanns auch kaum noch erwarten 

naja, mit bloßem auge konnte ich keine wirkliche grafik-verbeserung zu revelations feststellen, allerdings hat mir natürlich auch der direkte vergleich gefehlt...
allerdings sieht das spiel immer noch verdammt gut aus!


----------



## BlackNeo (29. September 2012)

Ich hab gestern mal wieder AC 1 rausgekramt, und ich finde auch die Grafik das ersten noch sehr schön.

Ich will nicht unbedingt Bf3 like Bombast Grafik, ich will Atmosphäre und eine gute Story!

Bitte Zeit, vergehe schneller, ich will AC3 spielen!!!


----------



## Snipa (4. Oktober 2012)

UPDATE 21: 2 neue Videos eingefügt & alle Videos in einen Spoiler gepackt

unbedingt den connors geschichte-trailer anschauen!!!
spätestens jetzt kann ichs kaum noch erwarten *hibbel*


----------



## Snipa (11. Oktober 2012)

update 22: waffen-trailer eingefügt


----------



## Dxta (15. Oktober 2012)

Assassin's Creed® III - Gefälschte Geschichte | Offizielle deutsche Seite | Ubisoft


----------



## -angeldust- (18. Oktober 2012)

und snipa schon aufgeregt?
bin gespannt wann du das erste mal zockst. verlink das spiel mal in steam. mich kribbelt es auch extremst in den finger aber habe grad 2 spiele am start. zumindest eins haette ich vor beginn mit ac 3 beendet. hab also noch was zu tun...


----------



## Snipa (19. Oktober 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> und snipa schon aufgeregt?
> bin gespannt wann du das erste mal zockst. verlink das spiel mal in steam. mich kribbelt es auch extremst in den finger aber habe grad 2 spiele am start. zumindest eins haette ich vor beginn mit ac 3 beendet. hab also noch was zu tun...


 
das war ne rethorische frage, oder? ^^
na, vorbestellt ist das spiel schon, also wirds sofort gezockt, sobald es da ist 
öhm, hab ich bisher zwar noch nie gemacht, werd aber mal schauen, vllt bekomm ichs ja hin ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir das Game schon Ende Juli vorbestellt, weil ich Angst hatte, dass die Freedom Edition schon ausverkauft ist^^


----------



## Snipa (21. Oktober 2012)

so, und mal wieder ein kleines update
update 23: 2 neue videos eingefügt


----------



## batmaan (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

 Ich finde AC 3 mittlerweile doch sehr spannend. Aber ich Frage mich ob man AC 2 gespielt haben muss oder AC 1.


----------



## anon666 (23. Oktober 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich finde AC 3 mittlerweile doch sehr spannend. Aber ich Frage mich ob man AC 2 gespielt haben muss oder AC 1.


 
Ja, die Story geht nämlich immer gleich weiter wo der vorherige aufgehört hat.


----------



## batmaan (23. Oktober 2012)

Also bringt mir dAS wissen aus AC revelations nichts ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Oktober 2012)

Ein bisschen Hintergrundwissen trägt natürlich zum Spielspaß bei, finde ich. 
Man musste AC1 auch nicht für AC2 gekannt haben, aber das Hintergrundwissen über den Animus, Abstergo, Desmond etc. finde ich schon sinnvoll, denn das wird zu 100% auch wieder in AC3 aufgegriffen... naja sonst wäre es wohl auch kein AC !


----------



## Snipa (23. Oktober 2012)

update 24 (und das vorerst letzte): launch-trailer eingefügt

@batmaan:

naja, ohne die vorherigen teile gespielt zu haben bleibt ein großteil des verständnisses der story und die aha-momente auf der strecke. dem spielspaß an sich dürfte es keinen abbruch tun.
und nein, das wissen aus ac revelations bringt dir durchaus vorteile. allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich ohne die vorherigen wohl nie ein so großer ac-fan geworden wäre ^^
zumal du auch viel von desmonds story verpasst hast 

und kaki, schon genauso aufgeregt wie ich??


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Oktober 2012)

> und kaki, schon genauso aufgeregt wie ich??


Na klar!!!
Habs zwar nicht vorbestellt, aber irgendwann nach Release schnapp ich zu und freu mich auf weihnachtliche Daddeln mit Desmond und Lebkuchen.


----------



## Snipa (23. Oktober 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Na klar!!!
> Habs zwar nicht vorbestellt, aber irgendwann nach Release schnapp ich zu und freu mich auf weihnachtliche Daddeln mit Desmond und Lebkuchen.


 
pfff, lebkuchen...
Spekulatius ist der wahrheit!!


----------



## anon666 (23. Oktober 2012)

Im Grunde kann er aber auch mit AC3 anfangen, es dauert ja ewig bis er mit AC1, AC2, AC:Brotherhood und AC:Revelations durch ist. Mal so nebenbei, AC1 war auch noch total langweilig. Wenn du die Zeit hast dann kannst du das schon machen aber denn ganzen anderen die erst mit Brotherhood oder Revelations angefangen haben hat es ja auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja AC1 war zwischendurch zwar etwas motivationsarm, aber das Spielprinzip und die doch recht hübsche Grafik "damals", haben mich zum dreimaligen Durchzockehen getrieben. 
Wer nicht einfach nur auf die Angriffstaste hämmerte, sondern sich auch etwas um das rythmische Kämpfen mit Dolch, Schwert oder Wurfmessern bemühte, bekam eine Augenweide vom Meucheln zu Gesicht und das zauberte vor 3-4 Jahren ein fettes Grinsen und "wow" in mein Gesicht.
Ab AC2 wurde es ja dann wesentlich abwechslungsreicher, aber ich will ganz klar keinen Teil missen.
AC rockt !!!


----------



## Snipa (24. Oktober 2012)

@anon666

im grunde ja. wie gesagt, dem spielspaß tut das keinen abbruch, allerdings leidet der verständnis-spaß drunter, würd ich meinen

@kaki

das unterschreib ich so 

falls jemand noch keinen der vorherigen titel hat, und doch mal anfangen möchte, auf steam gibts grad alle bisherigen teile für unter 40 euro!!!!
das ist ein schnäppchen sondersgleichen:
Save 66% on Assassin's Creed Pack on Steam


----------



## anon666 (24. Oktober 2012)

Steam hat da recht gute Angebote, habe mir erst letztens einige Serious Sam angebote gekauft.

Mal so nebenbei, gibt es denn noch Leute die Brotherhood oder Revelations online spielen oder ist der Multiplayer bereich tot?


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, dass der Multiplayer von AC III nicht so schnell aussterben wird, die Multiplayer von Brotherhood und Relations sollen fast nicht mehr gespielt werden, wie mir n Kumpel der beide Spiele hat gesagt hat...


----------



## anon666 (24. Oktober 2012)

Gut zu wissen, also nicht kaufen. 

Obwohl... die sind schon recht günstig.


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Oktober 2012)

Die Story ist der Hammer, und der Multiplayer interessiert eh erst nach Ende der Story. Ist aber nennt nette dreingabe


----------



## Snipa (24. Oktober 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, also nicht kaufen.
> 
> Obwohl... die sind schon recht günstig.


 
falls du die teile noch nicht hast, dir aber ac3 holen möchtest, UND auch noch den rest nachholen, dann würd ich zuschlagen. so günstig wirste die nicht so schnell wiederbekommen


----------



## anon666 (25. Oktober 2012)

Wieso sollte ich mir die kaufen wenn der Multiplayer tot ist?


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2012)

Laut Werbung gibt es auf der PS3 60 Min extra.


----------



## Snipa (25. Oktober 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mir die kaufen wenn der Multiplayer tot ist?


 
das ist ungefähr so, als würdest du mich fragen, warum du dir hl1-ep2 kaufen solltest, wenn du hl3 (ep3?) spielen willst 
um die story besser zu verstehen, die ist ja schließlich das herzstück von ac. den mp hab ich keine 10 stunden gespielt
achja, und weil die spiele einfach gut sind


----------



## -angeldust- (25. Oktober 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> das ist ungefähr so, als würdest du mich fragen, warum du dir hl1-ep2 kaufen solltest, wenn du hl3 (ep3?) spielen willst
> um die story besser zu verstehen, die ist ja schließlich das herzstück von ac. den mp hab ich keine 10 stunden gespielt
> achja, und weil die spiele einfach gut sind


 


anon666 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, also nicht kaufen.
> 
> Obwohl... die sind schon recht günstig.


gestern hat sich jemand in steam ac fuer 2,49 gekauft. die spiele leben von der story. multi is nebensache.
also wenn uebelegst die teile vor dem release von ac 3 zu zocken dann wuerd ich jetzt zuschlagen. da haste erstma genug zu tun dann  xD.
und wie gesagt schenk dem multi keine beachtung!


----------



## anon666 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ja mit dem Singleplayer schon durch, deswegen ist das für mich kein Kaufgrund. Als Brotherhood damals released wurde hatte ich das mal bei einem Freund getestet und mir hatte der Multiplayer gefallen. 

Deswegen ist für mich heute der einzige Kaufgrund der Multiplayer, und wenn den niemand spielt dann kaufe ich es mir auch nicht.

Ein weiterer Grund wäre das halt der Games Ordner voller wird, aber das sind mir dann die 37€ nicht wert.


----------



## Dxta (28. Oktober 2012)

Rüstungen gibt es nicht mehr oder ?


----------



## anon666 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand die sowieso hässlich, gegen ende des Spieles sah man immer aus wie irgend ein Wächter des Königs aber nicht mehr wie ein flinker Killer.


----------



## Dxta (28. Oktober 2012)

Die waren teilweise wirklich hässlich.


----------



## anon666 (28. Oktober 2012)

Mit der scheiß Rüstung kann man doch nicht klettern, die wiegt doch zu viel.


----------



## -angeldust- (29. Oktober 2012)

also ruessis sind raus? keine schicken umhaenge mehr?
eigentlich weiss ich reht wenig ueber ac 3. ich lasse mich ueberraschen...


----------



## Snipa (29. Oktober 2012)

ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich zu dem thema rüstungen selber nichts weiß...


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2012)

AC ohne Rüstungen wäre wie Nudelsuppe ohne Nudeln. -.- 

Die gehören iwie dazu. Die Jagd nach der besten Rüstung war immer unterhaltsam.

@ Snips

AC II Assassinengrab -.- --> Wasser --> Platsch -->  --> Headset --> Wand!


----------



## Dxta (29. Oktober 2012)

Mit der Romulus Rüstung sah Ezio aus wie ein Panzer und Rüstungen braucht man da sowieso nicht weil die Gegner viel zu schwach sind.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. Oktober 2012)

Jeder konnte doch spielen wie er wollte, aber das Rüssisets sammeln fand ich ebenfalls klasse!
Ich habe auch gern einfach nur die optisch schickste Rüssi angelegt, da die Spiele tätsächlich recht simpel gehalten sind... zumindest die Kämpfe mit den Gegnern.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2012)

Die Assassinengräber haben mich immer zur Weißglut gebracht. Besonders eines in AC II hab ich gefühlte 100 mal versucht. Hab dann iwann das Headset an die Wand geklatscht. xD
Snips durfte dann ran, und hat´s beim zweiten oder dritten mal geschafft.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (29. Oktober 2012)

Hmm... du spielst doch aber auch mit 360 Pad, oder ?
Ich finde die Spiele einfach gehalten und super unterhaltend.
Von Spiel zu Spiel gabs auch mal was neues auszuprobieren und spielerisch schön abwechslungsreich im Vergleich zu AC1.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2012)

Snips spielt mit dem 360 Pad. Ich bin und bleiben Tastatur-Gamer.  Außnahme: NFS... Da hat aber Snips mich überzeugt, das das wirklich besser ist. 



> Ich finde die Spiele einfach gehalten und super unterhaltend.
> Von Spiel zu Spiel gabs auch mal was neues auszuprobieren und spielerisch schön abwechslungsreich im Vergleich zu AC1.


Jep! Bin auf die Story gespannt. Das wird wie Weihnachten! Nur besser!


----------



## anon666 (29. Oktober 2012)

Die Gräber waren meiner Meinung nach zu einfach und offensichtlich, hier hätten sie the legend of zelda als vorbild nehmen können. Es muss ja nicht gleich so wie tloz sein aber man hätte es schon ein wenig schwerer machen können. Ich kann mich zum Beispiel an ein Level erinnern in dem einem nur gesagt wurde das man einen Vogel zum Licht führen soll, mehr aber nicht. Später war dann ein Vogel auf dem Boden abgebildet und wenn man die Wand gegenüber mit einer Bombe bewarf ist sie zerbrochen und es schien die Sonne auf das Bild des Vogels und man konnte weiter gehen.

Mir hätte es besser gefallen wenn Ubisoft schwerere Rätseln eingebaut hätte.


----------



## Snipa (29. Oktober 2012)

so, doch noch ein update
hab ein 'was bisher geschah'-video gefunden. viel spaß damit 

@Pain

 ich habs sooo gefeiert


----------



## -angeldust- (29. Oktober 2012)

ach ich fand die graeber auch klasse. 
freue mich auch aufs game. hast du es mal versucht mit nem pad pain? ist echt viel entspannter so...
und snips bitte keine spoiler wenn du es hast. obwohl werde trotzdem mal anfragen in steam wie es ist. ich kann nicht anders. 
wuensche allen und mir viel spass mit dem spiel. wenns nur halb so gut wird wie ich hoffe wird es schon extrem gut. hoffentlich gibts viele ueberraschungen in der story...


----------



## Snipa (29. Oktober 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> ach ich fand die graeber auch klasse.
> freue mich auch aufs game. hast du es mal versucht mit nem pad pain? ist echt viel entspannter so...
> und snips bitte keine spoiler wenn du es hast. obwohl werde trotzdem mal anfragen in steam wie es ist. ich kann nicht anders.
> wuensche allen und mir viel spass mit dem spiel. wenns nur halb so gut wird wie ich hoffe wird es schon extrem gut. hoffentlich gibts viele ueberraschungen in der story...


 
ohje, du weißt aber schon, was du da von mir verlangst?


----------



## -angeldust- (30. Oktober 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> ohje, du weißt aber schon, was du da von mir verlangst?


Na bin neugierig! Aber eigentlich mag ich ja alles selbst entdecken-die Welt ist ja mal tierisch groß. Ach Du spilst ja auch mit Pad ne? Na dann lass mal die Finger von der Tasta


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mit Maus und Tastatur besser spielen, mein Glück^^

Kanns kaum noch abwarten, ich finde es schade, dass die Pc Version 3 Wochen später erscheint...

Aber 3 Wochen sind auch nicht mehr schlimm, ich bin schließlich seit Anfang Juni verrückt nach dem Game xD


----------



## -angeldust- (31. Oktober 2012)

schon mal probiert mit pad?
hehe kumpel hat sich ne 650 von evga gekauft incl. ac 3 code bei registrierung bei evga. kauf dem das fuer 25 euronen ab. ach ich freu mich tierisch, wann ist releasedatum? karte sollte anfang naechster woche da sein...


----------



## BlackNeo (1. November 2012)

Hab's schon mit Pad probiert, finde es aber mit Maus und Tastatur besser 

Soll am 22.11. für Pc erscheinen, ich hoffe, dass ich es etwas eher bekomme (hab's bei Gamestop vorbestellt).


----------



## -angeldust- (6. November 2012)

Na viel Erfolg! Ich hab schon nen Code-bekommen beim Kauf einer EVGA GraKa


----------



## BlackNeo (7. November 2012)

Ich hoffe ich kann das Spiel am 20. schon abholen. dann würde ich mich einfach nur geil fühlen und mit der fetten Freedom Edition Packung aus der mittagspause ins Klassenzimmer stolzieren ^^


----------



## orca113 (10. November 2012)

Hallo, hat das zufällig einer schon auf der Xbox gesehen das Game? Oder hat es gar einer schon auf der Konsole. Nur jetzt mal rein als Frage ohne irgendwelche Anti Konsolen Dinger loszutreten. Danke


----------



## Low (10. November 2012)

Ja gesehen


----------



## orca113 (11. November 2012)

Hatte es mir heute Mittag gekauft. Habe jetzt den Anfang gespielt. Also ich als AC Neuling bin total begeistert. Allein das Setting... Leider Geil


----------



## Low (11. November 2012)

Ist für mich auch das erste AC das mich interessiert, die anderen waren einfach soooo langweilig.


----------



## -angeldust- (11. November 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Ist für mich auch das erste AC das mich interessiert, die anderen waren einfach soooo langweilig.


Kann ich so aber mal gar nicht unterschreiben. Naja Geschmäcker isnd halt verschieden. 
Na eventl. wird Dir Story mäßig was fehlen, wenn Du die Vorgänger nicht gezockt hast.
Ich bin jedenfalls extrem gespannt wie es mit Desmond nach AC Revelations weitergeht!


----------



## orca113 (11. November 2012)

Wobei mir Desmond jetzt in AC 3 (ihr Wissenden und Kenner verzeiht) als Weichspüler den man künstlich "gehärtet" hat rüberkommt... Irgendwie wie so ein P....l


----------



## -angeldust- (11. November 2012)

abwarten 
Haha unten die 650TI Werbung. Genau da habe ich meinen Code her.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. November 2012)

Kein Werbeblocker drin? 
Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde hier Werbung eingeblendet von den Seiten, die man davor besucht hat.


----------



## Westcoast (12. November 2012)

für den PC wird das spiel leider erst 22.11.2012 erscheinen. freue mich schon drauf, wird richtig spaß machen.


----------



## BlackNeo (12. November 2012)

Ich werde wohl erst mal einen geeigneten Platz für die Connor-Statue finden müssen und sie dann während der Installation begaffen


----------



## -angeldust- (12. November 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Kein Werbeblocker drin?
> Soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde hier Werbung eingeblendet von den Seiten, die man davor besucht hat.


Stimmt ja, Werbeblocker hab ich noch gar nicht...
Nur gut, dass ich nicht vorher auf einer Seiter mit "Rührstäben" war. 
Übrigens AC III ist nun auch via Steam für 49,99 Euro vorbestellbar!


----------



## Painkiller (13. November 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl erst mal einen geeigneten Platz für die Connor-Statue finden müssen und sie dann während der Installation begaffen


 Ich mach die Box erst gar nicht auf.


----------



## Westcoast (13. November 2012)

painkiller 

wenn du die box nicht auf machst, bleibt der wert erhalten und kann sogar in jahren einen höheren wert bekommen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. November 2012)

Ich denke das weiß er!


----------



## BlackNeo (13. November 2012)

Bestes Beispiel: WOW Classic Collectors Edition. Eingeschweißt für damals 60 € zu haben, heute zahlt man dafür 500-600 €...


----------



## -angeldust- (14. November 2012)

Haha na da kann Pain mitreden 
Der hat mehr als eine Collectors Edition 
Zum Thema: Wieviele verschiedene Editionen gibt es eigentlich?
Und was wichtiger ist: In Steam kann man AC 3 auch vorbestellen. Und dann gibts da noch nen Saison Pass?
Was ist das?


----------



## Xtreme (14. November 2012)

Also ich fand die Spiele davor eigentlich auch alle sehr cool aber Teil3 was ich so von Lets Play Videos gesehen habe ist ja der Burner...

freue mich tierisch drauf habe auch vorbestellt


----------



## sir qlimax (14. November 2012)

versteh garnicht wieso man heut zutage noch eine spielekonsole wie die xbox oder ps3 kauft..... was will ich mit uralter technik und spielen die eigendlich viel mehr leisten könnten......

da kauf ich mir doch lieber nen gamepad fürn pc und schließ das teil am flat tv an.... mmhhhh moment so mach ich das ja auch 

fazit: 2x PS3 verkauft und nen potenten rechner zusammen gebaut. beste spielekonsole 


von den trailern her macht das spiel schon was her.

den 2ten teil hab ich nicht ganz gespielt. da hat irgendwann das interesse nachgelassen


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2012)

> Ich denke das weiß er!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt. 



> Haha na da kann Pain mitreden
> Der hat mehr als eine Collectors Edition


Sind nur drölf oder so.  



> Zum Thema: Wieviele verschiedene Editionen gibt es eigentlich?


Das hier sind die deutschen:
Assassin's Creed® III - Vorbestellen | Offizielle deutsche Seite | Ubisoft

Das hier eine spezielle USA-Version:
Assassin's Creed III Collector | UbiWorkshop Edition


----------



## -angeldust- (14. November 2012)

Ah danke Pain.
Und dann gibts wohl noch die Steam Version mit anderen Features:
Pre-purchase Assassin?s Creed® III on Steam

Aber mit dem Saison Pass versteh in immer noch nicht. Ist wohl in der Deluxe Edition enthalten. Aber man kann es auch so runterladen, für umsonst oder was?
Assassin


----------



## BlackNeo (15. November 2012)

Der Saison Pass ist so wie BF3 Premium: Du kaufst alle DLCs im Vorraus und bekommst sie dann sofort am Erscheinungstag (oder früher) und sparst etwas Geld.


----------



## -angeldust- (15. November 2012)

Ah ich danke Dir!
Na dann sollte man das bei Steam saugen, denn immo kostet der Saison Pass dort nix. 
Nee Quatsch, ich denke bei Release wissen wir mehr...


----------



## Westcoast (16. November 2012)

bei amazon kostet die pcvariante schon 54 euro, dass nenne ich mal einen preis. werde es mir aber holen.


----------



## -angeldust- (16. November 2012)

hm bei steam glaube "nur" 49,99 eur. 
aber wundert mich. habe noch nie erlebt, dass steam beim release eines spiels guenstiger ist...


----------



## Khrull (16. November 2012)

Irgendwie ging total an mir vorbei, dass dieser Teil coop bietet, dadurch ist es nun doch ziemlich interessant für mich.


----------



## Snipa (16. November 2012)

meine güte...
wieviel überwindung es mich kostet, die von youtube vorgeschlagenen ac3-videos (lets plays, etc.) NICHT anzuklicken, um mir die vorfreude nicht zu nehmen


----------



## godfather22 (17. November 2012)

hat von euch schon jmd AC3 gespielt? (auf der Konsole oder so?)
Lohnt sich der Kauf? Ich muss in letzter Zeit mangels Geld selektieren, welches Spiel es würdig ist von mir gezockt zu werden, daher die etwas dumme Frage


----------



## anon666 (18. November 2012)

Muss man ja kaufen wenn man die vorherigen Titel gespielt hat. Ich möchte zum Beispiel einfach wissen wie es weiter geht.

Wenn man aber vorher noch nie ein AC hatte dann kann man darauf auch gut verzichten.


----------



## batmaan (18. November 2012)

geht der coop auch in der kampagne?


----------



## orca113 (19. November 2012)

Auf der Xbox nicht.

Nochwas, btw:

Wie ist für mich die eleganteste und preiswerteste Lösung an den Genuss der anderen Teile zu kommen? Vorzugsweise Xbox aber...


----------



## BlackNeo (19. November 2012)

Gibts den ersten überhaupt für Konsole? Für PC kostet der grade mal 7€.

Und dann einfach die Ezio Trilogie, für PC kostet die 40€, sollte für Konsole auch nicht viel teurer sein.

Dann hast du alle.


----------



## anon666 (19. November 2012)

Auf Steam gab es alle Teile außer dem dritten für um die 37€, mit allen DLC. Vielleicht verkauft ja jemand dieses Paket noch.


----------



## orca113 (19. November 2012)

Heißt das auch Ezio Trilogie? Ich Brauch alle, auch Teil 1. und wenn es geht xbox.


----------



## anon666 (19. November 2012)

Für die Xbox wird das sicherlich teuer, da gibt es eigentlich so gut wie nie Angebote. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie ein Angebot mitbekommen. Da hat man am PC mehr glück, zu neu Jahr oder Weihnachten könnte es wieder Angebote auf Steam geben


----------



## orca113 (19. November 2012)

In den sauren Apfel gebissen: 

Anthology Edition vorbestellt.

Egal, man gibt so viel Geld für Mist aus... Werde bei Zeiten mein Teil 3 versteigern.


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2012)

Genital, Amazon hat mir grad schon die Versandbestätigung geschickt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. November 2012)

*Assassin's Creed 3 im Test: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks unter DX11 - Welche Hardware reicht?*


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (20. November 2012)

Wann ist jetzt eigentlich der PC-Release von AC3 .. Morgen oder am Donnerstag ?


----------



## Festplatte (20. November 2012)

Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> Wann ist jetzt eigentlich der Release von AC3 .. Morgen oder am Donnerstag ?


 
Amazon hat es bei mir heute verschickt, aber Release ist am Donnerstag.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (20. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Amazon hat es bei mir heute verschickt, aber Release ist am Donnerstag.


 
Danke, wäre sonst sinnlos morgen in die Stadt (München) reinzufahren und dann ohne Game wiederzukommen


----------



## -angeldust- (21. November 2012)

na aktivueren kann man es aber erst ab donnerstag glaube. und dann wirds lustig. die server werden ueberlastet sein. uch werde es fruehestens am freitag versuchen zu starten. der kauf an sich wird eher weniger das problem sein denke ich...


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2012)

Morgen gehts erstmal ab zu GameStop um die Freedom-Edition zu holen. 
Die Join or Die-Edition wurde heute bereits von Amazon.de versendet.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. November 2012)

Öhm, also hast du dann 2x AC3?
Welche Packung öffnest du denn zum Zocken? 8-)


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2012)

Jep! Hab beide vorbestellt. 

Werde keine von beiden öffnen. 
Du weißt ja: Sammlerwert 

Btw. Die Beutekiste von Borderlands 2 hab ich auch.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. November 2012)

Also bestellst du es noch ein drittes mal?
Du wirst AC3 doch sicher auch zocken!?


----------



## RayasVati (21. November 2012)

Ich bin schon fleißig am nerden. Und es ist noch nicht ganz perfekt. Wenn ihr wärend des spieles am anfang auf fässer schießen müsst werdet ihr es merken. Aber es sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Also bestellst du es noch ein drittes mal?
> Du wirst AC3 doch sicher auch zocken!?


 
Ich hab noch einen Gutschein von Amazon.de.
Ich denke den werde ich mal einlösen um ACIII zu kaufen. Dann ist es nicht ganz so teuer^^


----------



## -angeldust- (21. November 2012)

Hehe also gezockt wird welche Version?
Du musst mal wieder neue Bilder vom Zimmer hochladen!
Dürften ja wieder ein paar Schätze dazu gekommen sein?


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2012)

Assassin´s Creed 3 ist grade von Amazon gekommen, ich fang jetzt mit der Installation an, spielen kann ich ja aber bestimmt erst morgen!


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Hehe also gezockt wird welche Version?
> Du musst mal wieder neue Bilder vom Zimmer hochladen!
> Dürften ja wieder ein paar Schätze dazu gekommen sein?


 
Die Standard-Version denke ich. 
Joar! Muss ich machen. Wenn ich heute noch Zeit finde, dann mach ich das gleich heute. Ansonsten am WE. 
Da ist einiges dazu gekommen. Im Moment hab ich deswegen ein massives Platzproblem. Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2012)

Es installiert gerade, ist ca. 20 GB groß! 

Sorry, für die schlechte Qualität.


----------



## BlackNeo (21. November 2012)

Morgen gehts dann zum Gamestop Freedom Edition holen, ich werde sie aber auch öffnen und spielen


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2012)

Ratet mal wer gerade AC3 auf´m PC zockt!  Es wurde noch nichteinmal das Releasedatum geprüft!  Aber kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich mit einem Phenom II X6 und einer HD7870 BE nur auf "Normalen" Details spielen kann, weil sonst die FPS auf 25 fallen?


----------



## Snipa (21. November 2012)

bei mir kommt das spiel erst morgen an


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer gerade AC3 auf´m PC zockt!  Es wurde noch nichteinmal das Releasedatum geprüft!  Aber kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich mit einem Phenom II X6 und einer HD7870 BE nur auf "Normalen" Details spielen kann, weil sonst die FPS auf 25 fallen?


 
Schön das du es hast. Glückwunsch. Geil oder? 

Also ich kann mir vorstellen das bei der Anzahl agierender Figuren auf dem Bildschirm, der Prozi oder die Graka ganz schön ans arbeiten kommt. Naja, und dann der Phenol, ich glaube da muß man noch stärkeren Prozis Tribut zollen.

Kann nur von der Xbox sprechen auf der ich zocke und dort sind einige Figuren in den Städten auf einem Haufen. Das soll bei der PC fassung noch heftiger sein.


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2012)

Ist aber echt nervig, in Innenräumen, Höhlen oder auf Schiffen hab ich 60 FPS, aber in der Stadt sinken die auf bis zu 25 FPS ab!  Jetzt muss ich mit den Einstellungen "Normal" spielen.  Hoffentlich kommt mal ein Update mit dem man die Anzahl der NPC's in der Stadt einstellen kann! Angenommen, es liegt wirklich nur an den vielen NPC's, dann kann ich doch alles hochstellen und nur die Umgebungsdetails unten lassen, oder? Die NPC's zählen doch bestimmt zu den Umgebungsdetails?


----------



## orca113 (22. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Es ist nur Sodas das gleich damals bei The Witcher war es den Städten auch so. Der Rest des Games war in den Einstellung voll aufgerissen spielbar.


----------



## Anilman (22. November 2012)

also meine gpu ist im unterlast und cpu ist auch nicht sonderlich belastet.gtx570 und amd t1090 aktuellen beta treiber.

und komischerweise kommt es zu tearing was bei vsync nicht sein darf.warum aber die frames immer auf 25fps fallen weiss ich nicht.


----------



## BartholomO (22. November 2012)

Also bei mir läufts auch nicht sonderlich gut, denke aber dass es bei mir wohl eher am Prozessor liegt.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. November 2012)

Mal ein paar Fotos von der Freedom Edition 

Würde gerne zocken, muss aber noch Deutsch-Aufsatz fertig schreiben -.-


----------



## Festplatte (22. November 2012)

Ich von wohl einer der ersten der das Game hat, ich bin in den weltweiten Ranglisten überall auf Rang 1!  Blöd, dass ich mit einem Phenom II X6 @ 3,4 GHz und einer HD7870 BE nur auf Mittel zocken kann!  Und noch nichtmal das richtig gut!


----------



## Anilman (22. November 2012)

wenn die superfreaks am werk sind wirst du platz 999999 sein...
da gibt es bei bspw bf3 leute die naja fast schon 24h am tag.


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2012)

Ich hab meine Freedom-Edition auch gestern geholt. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-pains-world-4748-picture603147-img-0807.html


----------



## StefanStg (23. November 2012)

Habe mal eine frage wie kann ich in dem Spiel die Auflösung ändern weil im Grafikmenü geht das nicht erstrecht finde ich die einstellmöglichkeiten bescheiden


----------



## Westcoast (23. November 2012)

stefanStg 

muss doch unter optionen>auflösung gehen:  Original-Ansicht - Assassins Creed 3 Umgebungsqualität Grafikeinstellungen - GameStar.de


----------



## StefanStg (23. November 2012)

@ Westcoast.

In meinen Menü gibt es die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Auflösung" nicht. Ich habe nur die letzten vier möglichkeiten.


----------



## Eftilon (23. November 2012)

Mist, hätte ich gewusst das es die Freedom Edition gibt würde ich sie mir auch kaufen, leider habe ich mir heute die Otto-Normal Special Edition gekauft.
Schaun ma mal nächste Woche kommt Weihnachtsgeld rein vielleicht hol ich sie mir noch.

Installiere grad die 20GB  und schau mir nebenbei trailer an.

eftilon


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. November 2012)

An sich ein tolles Spiel, aber so einige Gameplay-Elemente sind furchtbar umgesetzt


----------



## non_believer (24. November 2012)

Hi!

Ich hab mir am Donnerstag die Freedom Edition abgeholt und das Spiel installiert. Lief alle super und der One-Day-Patch war auch schnell runtergeladen. Zum Spielen komme ich aber trotzdem nicht da der Singleplayer seinen Dienst verweigert. Ich habe das Spiel im SP gestartet und nichts ist passiert, der Bildschirm blieb und bleibt schwarz. Statt dessen bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung von Windows die im Anhang ist. 

Ich habe nun einige Sachen ausprobiert: 
1. Ich habe das Basisdesign (wie verlangt) aktiviert: ohne Erfolg 
2. Ich habe den Beta Treiber für die GTX470 geladen und installiert: ohne Erfolg 
3. Ich habe den 2. Monitor vom System getrennt: ohne Erfolg 
4. Ich habe den Virenscanner ausgemacht: das Spiel lief 5 Minuten, dann Freeze (minimaler Teilerfolg  )
5. Ich habe das Spiel deinstalliert und reinstalliert: ohne Erfolg

Weiß sich jemand von euch zufällig einen Rat oder kann mir einen Tipp geben wie ich das Spiel zum laufen bekomme? Ich komme ja nicht mal ins Hauptmenü um irgendwelche Einstellungen zu ändern. Bei manchen kommt "wenigstens" Sound wenn sie versuchen das Spiel im SP zu starten. 

Langsam hab ich es satt mit dem Spiel. Der Multiplayer funktioniert, interessiert mich aber 0. Was sich Ubisoft dieses mal geleistet hat ist echt der Hammer!!!


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Mist, hätte ich gewusst das es die Freedom Edition gibt würde ich sie mir auch kaufen, leider habe ich mir heute die Otto-Normal Special Edition gekauft.
> Schaun ma mal nächste Woche kommt Weihnachtsgeld rein vielleicht hol ich sie mir noch.
> 
> Installiere grad die 20GB  und schau mir nebenbei trailer an.
> ...


 
Da musst du dich aber beeilen. Solche Editionen sind immer sehr schnell vergriffen.  Ich sag nur Black Edition von Assassins Creed 2.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. November 2012)

Also meine 2.te freedom edition in ovp wartet noch auf einen Käufer


----------



## BlackNeo (24. November 2012)

Gestern Abend (war noch mit der Liebsten weg ) hab ichs dann auch mal angefangen. Bin in jetzt in Sequenz 5 (Ein rüpelhafter Mann) und ich muss sagen, es ist definitiv eines der besten Spiele die ich kenne. Die Umgebung fühlt sich lebendig an, das klettern und erforschen ist toll wie schon in Teil 1 (als das ganze noch komplett neu war) und ICH KANN AUF BÄUMEN LAUFEN !!!!!!! 

Die Story ist auch Bombe, die Wendungen sind komplett unerwartet 

Edit: Wo ist denn der Keller? Ich will meine Montur nämlich mal ändern und finde den nicht...

Edit 2: 5 Sekunden später hab ich ihn doch gefunden


----------



## -angeldust- (25. November 2012)

Oha ich habs grad mal geschafft am WE Sequenz 2 zu beenden. Aber es gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Nur die Menüs sind iwie schlechter gefunden finde ich, aber ansonsten bis jetzt


----------



## non_believer (25. November 2012)

Hat keiner nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Oha ich habs grad mal geschafft am WE Sequenz 2 zu beenden. Aber es gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Nur die Menüs sind iwie schlechter gefunden finde ich, aber ansonsten bis jetzt



Hammer Game... sag ich ja. Das mit den Menüs könnte wieder mal den Konsolen geschuldet sein. Wie schonmal erwähnt, ich zocke es auf der Xbox und dort sind die Menüs recht Ideal. Warscheinlich deshalb.


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2012)

Mal ne blöde Frage, wie lade ich eigentlich meine Vorräte auf (Giftpfeile, Wurfseil usw)?

Das Handelssystem hab ich auch noch nicht so verstanden. Was bringt mir das alles? Wozu verschicke ich Konvois und der Gleichen?


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

Konvois wird am Sequenz 5/6 ein Thema. Um Geld zu verdienen. Vorräte aufladen kannst du durch leichen Plündern, Stehelen, Kaufen bei Händlern (das Pfund Symbol).

Dieses Handelsystem ist irgendwo auch die Prise Rollenspiel.


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2012)

Bei Leichen plündern und stehlen bekomm ich immer nur Geld. Ich will aber mein Wurfseil aufladen, denn hier hab ich kein einziges mehr. Muss man das bei Händlern besorgen, oder irgend wo herstellen?


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

Naja, ich denke das wirst du entweder herstellen müssen (herstellen lassen) oder aber bei einem von deinen Siedlern kaufen. Ich habe aber noch nie eins verbraucht... bzw ich plündere die Leichen immer. Kann sein das man sich das Seil dadürch wieder holt.

Edit: Verbraucht wid der Seilpfeil/Wurfpfeil wenn du deine Gegner damit Aufhängst. Habe das jetzt mal gemacht.

Neue bekommst du bei Händlern (die fahrenden) in der Siedlung. Stückpreis 125 Pfund


----------



## Snipa (25. November 2012)

also was mir total sauer aufstößt, ist das neue karten-aufdeck-prinzip. muss ich jetzt ernsthaft jeden zentimeter der karte ablaufen, damit ich sie komplett hab? das fand ich in den vorgängern besser...


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> also was mir total sauer aufstößt, ist das neue karten-aufdeck-prinzip. muss ich jetzt ernsthaft jeden zentimeter der karte ablaufen, damit ich sie komplett hab? das fand ich in den vorgängern besser...



Naja, du kannst Aussichtstürme/Punkte aufsuchen. Dort hinaufklettern und oben wenn der Befehl eingeblendet wird "Synchronisieren" dann deckst du einen großen Teil der Karte auf. Hast du alle Synchronisiert ist die ganze Karte aufgedeckt. Es gibt immer so ca 6-8 Türme, denke ich.Das wird dir aber auch nochmal in Sequenz 1 bzw 2 gezeigt. Es ist eine Stelle wenn Haythem mit Lee zusammen irgendwas machen will. Da sagt Haythem zu ihm das er sich inzwischen etwas "Höheres" sucht....


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. November 2012)

Was mich nervt ist Schlösser knacken... Kp ob ich eine besonders schwere Truhe entdeckt habe, aber es war unmöglich die zuknacken. Ich habs 30 min probiert und die Maus nach Rechts und Links geschoben, nur in eine Richtung etc. Aber nichts ist passiert...


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

Bei der Xbox gibt's damit auch ab und an Probs. Etwas warten und wieder ran.


----------



## -angeldust- (25. November 2012)

oje ja karten aufdecken is echt mies. der ausschnitt is einfach zu klein. nur synchro hilft. war frueher wirklich besser...

und schloss knacken. o.o 
hab gestern die erste truhe geknackt. in boston gibts aber wohl nur 4 stueck davon? gott sei dank!
das is echt nicht einfach. irgendwie reicht mir die zeit zum aufhebeln da nicht oder so?


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2012)

Ich find das knacken eigentlich recht einfach, brauch im Schnett etwa 10-30 sekunden.

Ich weis langsam nicht mehr wohin mit der Kohle. Hab schon über 15000 Pfund, weis aber nicht wofür ich das Geld überhaupt benötige.


Hinzu kommt das ich den ganzen Wald ansich recht langweilig finde. Da durchstreifen ist immer sehr nervig. Dafür gefallen mir die Städte wie Boston, NV und Co sehr gut.


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

Wie wechsele ich die Montur? Habe mir in Seq. 6 eine gekauft. Die trug er dann automatisch und jetzt würde ich gern wechseln.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. November 2012)

Ich finde den Wald SEHR cool, wirkt halt "echt". Ich geh gerne in den Wald um ein bisschen zu jagen^^

Das Problem mit dem Geld habe ich aber auch, weiß einfach nicht, wie ich die Kohle auf den Kopf hauen soll...

Heute erst in ner Truhe in Boston 7500£ gefunden^^

@orca: Du musst zu nem Händler und dann zu den Monturen gehen. Da wählst du eine aus und drückst Enter. Dann hast du die Montur ausgerüstet.


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

Äh ok Danke!


Also ich weiß nicht wo ihr seid, aber später kann man durchaus Geld auf den Kopf hauen und muß es u.U auch. Waffen z.b. Hessen-Axt  oder Schatzkarten, später müsst ihr Leute bestechen... Häuft an, häuft an...

Von wegen Wald und so... Wenn euch der erst beste Puma in die Quere gekommen ist wird es interessant  Habe eben so ein Vieh in die Nähe eines Forts gelotst. Der Puma hat dann da mal aufgeräumt. Von einem Baum aus war das Spektakel was das Vieh mit den Engländern da angefangen hat sehr unterhaltsam, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## -angeldust- (25. November 2012)

hessen axt??? was is das denn fuer ein name? erbame, zu spaet, die hesse komme!


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

Die heißt so!  aber so eine Nummer wie ich mit dem Puma müsst ihr mal bringen das ist geil! Gehe mal davon aus das ein Bär oder Wolf auch ganz gut aufräumen kann 

Edit: es ist die "Hessische-Axt"


----------



## BlackNeo (25. November 2012)

Die Hessische Axt ist aber ziemlich schlecht, ich finde das Französische Enterbeil besser. Ich kill aber die meisten Gegner mit Pistole oder Tomahawk, nebenbei benutze ich das Schwert von Captain Kidd (aus der Mission "Lost Mayan Ruins").

Am coolsten ist der Ropedart, ich liebe es die Gegner am Baum aufzuhängen


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

Ach was so schlecht ist die nich. Die ist aber dafür asozial stark. Ein richtiges Hackebeil. Mir persönlich gefällt der Tomahawk am besten. Und ja, der Seilpfeil macht Laune


----------



## -angeldust- (25. November 2012)

hahaha oje und ich spiele noch nicht mal mit connor. XD

bin gespannt wie der handlungsstrang von heaven zu connor verknuepft wird. sprecht weiter, klingt swhr interessant. aber ich hoffe es wird nicht soviel geschossen? pisolen und gewehre finde ich doof.

wie findet ihr die seeschlachten? sind die gelungen?


----------



## BlackNeo (25. November 2012)

Das mit Haytham ist RICHTIG gut gemacht. Geschossen wird nicht viel, aber die Pistole ist sehr praktisch um den letzten Gegner schnell zu killen.

Die Seeschlachten sind auch sehr cool ;D


----------



## non_believer (25. November 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2012)

Hey Jungs, Nonbeliever ist auch noch da. Ich habe keinen Tipp für ihn.

@ Black Neo, zumindest später wenn "Jäger" auftauchen in den Städten solltest du Schusswaffen ob Pistole oder Bogen haben.... Sonst...


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Äh ok Danke!
> 
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht wo ihr seid, aber später kann man durchaus Geld auf den Kopf hauen und muß es u.U auch. Waffen z.b. Hessen-Axt  oder Schatzkarten, später müsst ihr Leute bestechen... Häuft an, häuft an...
> ...



Ja der Puma an dem Fort sorgte schon für Unterhaltung.

PS: das Bestechen kostet doch gerade mal ein paar Pfund, so wird man auch kein Geld los^^


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ja der Puma an dem Fort sorgte schon für Unterhaltung.
> 
> PS: das Bestechen kostet doch gerade mal ein paar Pfund, so wird man auch kein Geld los^^


 
Warte mal ab wie oft du bestechen wirst 

Außerdem sind die Schatzkarten verdammt teuer. Klar, Schatzkarten und Monturen und einige wafffen die viel Geld kosten sind Luxus und mehr "Kann als Muß" aber trotzdem. 

Ein weiteres kostspieliges "Muß und auch kann" wird später noch auftreten. Aber ich möchte nicht spoilern daher...



Spoiler



das Schiff aufrüsten ist recht teuer...


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2012)

Bin eh mal gespannt wann da mal bischen mehr Schiffs Aktion kommt. Bin gerade ca Sequenz 8 und bisher hatte ich nur die Trainingsfahrt.


----------



## Snipa (26. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Naja, du kannst Aussichtstürme/Punkte aufsuchen. Dort hinaufklettern und oben wenn der Befehl eingeblendet wird "Synchronisieren" dann deckst du einen großen Teil der Karte auf. Hast du alle Synchronisiert ist die ganze Karte aufgedeckt. Es gibt immer so ca 6-8 Türme, denke ich.Das wird dir aber auch nochmal in Sequenz 1 bzw 2 gezeigt. Es ist eine Stelle wenn Haythem mit Lee zusammen irgendwas machen will. Da sagt Haythem zu ihm das er sich inzwischen etwas "Höheres" sucht....


 
ja, das synchronisieren deckt aber meiner erfahrung nach nur einen bestimmten radius um den synch-punkt aus. und bist du dir sicher, dass die ganze karte aufgedeckt wird, wenn man alle synch-punkte hat? hab das mit haytham gemacht, und trotzdem war noch ein großteil von boston im dunkeln...


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2012)

Ja, etwas bleibt dunkel. aber Boston ist bei mir (ca. ab Seq 5) komplett aufgedeckt gewesen. Also nicht vergessen ich zocke auf der Xbox. 

Die Aussichtstürme decken schon sehr viel auf.

Davon mal abgesehen. Sooo schlimm finde ich das nicht aufgedeckt sein der Karte gar nicht. Wo mich das stört ist im Grenzland. Da wo du um einen Punkt zu erreichen losrennen willst und auf dem weg dorthin feststellst das dort vor noch ein Felsmassiv ist was du erstmal umlaufen mußt.

@ Blizzard, die Marinen Missionen mußt du dir auch selbst suchen bzw danach ausschau halten. Story bzw der Hauptmission nach ist das auch nicht viel.


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen. Sooo schlimm finde ich das nicht aufgedeckt sein der Karte gar nicht. Wo mich das stört ist im Grenzland. Da wo du um einen Punkt zu erreichen losrennen willst und auf dem weg dorthin feststellst das dort vor noch ein Felsmassiv ist was du erstmal umlaufen mußt.
> 
> @ Blizzard, die Marinen Missionen mußt du dir auch selbst suchen bzw danach ausschau halten. Story bzw der Hauptmission nach ist das auch nicht viel.



Die rießen Felswände die man umlaufen muss sind wirklich nervig. Überhaupt ist der Marsch des öfteren langwierig, wenn sich gerade keine Bäume zum sprinten anbieten. Mit dem Pferd bleibt man auch überall hängen, ist fast nur auf den Pfaden zu gebrauchen.

@Schiffe: Dann muss ich mir die Missionen mal suchen. Wusste nicht das es die als Nebenmissionen gab/gibt.


----------



## BlackNeo (26. November 2012)

Die Schiffsmissionen kannst du bei jedem Hafenmeister finden. Da kann man übrigens auch die Captain Kidd Missionen finden, durch die man dann an seinen Schatz kommen kann (man braucht aber die Hinkebein-Klunker dafür...).

Sind echt toll gemacht, ich check nur nicht, wie ich das Fort in der Mission wo man Anfangs das Schiff durch die Seeminen eskortieren muss kaputt bekomme...


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Die Schiffsmissionen kannst du bei jedem Hafenmeister finden. Da kann man übrigens auch die Captain Kidd Missionen finden, durch die man dann an seinen Schatz kommen kann (man braucht aber die Hinkebein-Klunker dafür...).
> 
> Sind echt toll gemacht, ich check nur nicht, wie ich das Fort in der Mission wo man Anfangs das Schiff durch die Seeminen eskortieren muss kaputt bekomme...


 
Wie heisst die Mission nochmal mit den Seeminen?


----------



## Cappo (26. November 2012)

Hallo allerseits 

Eine kleine Frage: springt der Nvidia Inspector schon auf AC III an? (Treiber 310.61)
Ich möchte dem FXAA unbedingt aus dem Weg gehen, und vertraue der "Hoch" - "Sehr Hoch"-Bezeichnung im Einstellungsmenü deshalb nicht wirklich, da ich nicht erkennen kann was diese Stufen bedeuten.
Deshalb habe ich MSAA im Treiber aktiviert, aber ingame sehe ich, vor allem an meinem Charakter, noch ziemlich viele Treppchen.
Zweitens: ist es normal, dass manche Schatten - beispielsweise die Schattierung um meinen Charakter - etwas grob ist?

Wünsche euch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Deisi (27. November 2012)

FXAA bleibt immer aktiv, leider. Normal und Hoch sind FXAA, bei Sehr Hoch kommt noch 4xMSAA dazu.
Da es unter dx11 keine AA-Bits geben wird, hast du keine Chance AA zu erzwingen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2012)

Wisst ihr wo man einsehen kann wie weit man mit den Aufträgen ist. Also diese Dinger wie "Töte einen Bären mit der versteckten Klinge" oder "Töte 10 Offiziere"


----------



## orca113 (28. November 2012)

Das kannst du sehen in der Animus DNA Datenbank. Sammelmissionen, Jagdgesellschaft, Diebesgildenaufgaben und bla bla

Hat mal einer die Rekruten Sachen probiert?

Edit: das hat mir heute der Postbote gebracht... Jetzt kann es losgehen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. November 2012)

In der DNA Datenbank steht aber nur "Machen sie alle missionen um der ultimative Jäger" oder soetwas in der art. Nicht was dafür alles gebraucht wird.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. November 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das kannst du sehen in der Animus DNA Datenbank. Sammelmissionen, Jagdgesellschaft, Diebesgildenaufgaben und bla bla
> 
> Hat mal einer die Rekruten Sachen probiert?
> 
> Edit: das hat mir heute der Postbote gebracht... Jetzt kann es losgehen


Wow! Sind da alle Teile inkl. AC3 drin?
Sind die normalen Versionen oder doe Deluxe Varianten mit allen DLCs?


----------



## timetoremember (30. November 2012)

Hab da mal ne Frage......ich habe das erste Mal in einem AC Geldprobleme 
Das ging dann so weit, dass ich die Stadtschreier nicht mehr bestechen konnte  Von neuer Schiffsausrüstung ganz zu schweigen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen mit welchen Nebenmissionen ich das meiste Geld ranschaffen kann?!


----------



## orca113 (30. November 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage......ich habe das erste Mal in einem AC Geldprobleme
> Das ging dann so weit, dass ich die Stadtschreier nicht mehr bestechen konnte  Von neuer Schiffsausrüstung ganz zu schweigen.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen mit welchen Nebenmissionen ich das meiste Geld ranschaffen kann?!



Stadtschreieralternative ist Steckbriefe abreißen.Kostet nix. Die Rekrutierungen bringen gutes Geld und Jagen. Das Gejagte dann verkaufen. Desweiteren ist im Herrenhaus das Geschäfftsbuch. Sie dir das mal an 

@Kamikaze-Kaki:

Ja da ist alles, aber auch alles was es jemals gegeben hat an Boni und DLCs für jedes AC und jedes AC selbst, inkl. AC3  inkl. Season Pass drin. Quasi hast du jedes AC in Deluxe.  Soviele DVDs habe ich noch nie in einem Steelbook gesehen.


----------



## Spone (1. Dezember 2012)

ich hab das spiel grade installiert, allerdings startet das spiel nicht im vollbild
also vollbild ist schon allerdings trotzdem mit einem schwarzen rahmen
auf der ssd befindet sich ein frisches windows 8 und der catalysttreiber ist auch der neuste (12.10)


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Dezember 2012)

Womit kann man denn das Schiff oder das Haus aufrüsten? Mit Crafting-Zeug?


----------



## orca113 (2. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Womit kann man denn das Schiff oder das Haus aufrüsten? Mit Crafting-Zeug?



Naja, aufrüsten ist beim Haus der falsche Ausdruck. Da kannst du Belohnungen reinstellen. D.h. die werden dort platziert wenn du bestimmte Aufträge erfüllst und Dinge tust. Sagen wir alle Befreiungsmissionen machen oder interaktive Gespräche führst.

Schiff sind zu Beispiel Kanonen Aufrüstzeug.


----------



## christian.pitt (2. Dezember 2012)

wieß jemand von euch zufällig, wie man diese encyklopädie fertig stellen kann, sprich wie man sie "füllen" kann.

im spiel steht etwas von "siedler mit LT-anvisieren" (ich spiel mit dem xbox-controller), nur wenn ich das mache, kommt immer "ungültiges ziel"...

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Dezember 2012)

EInige Mitbewohner der Siedlung kann man nicht "analysieren" ^^ Bei den anderen musste sie einfach lange genug anvisieren


----------



## orca113 (2. Dezember 2012)

LT drücken und den Siedler so anvisieren. Quasi als würde auf wen zielen mit Bogen oder Pistole. Dann länger draufhalten und du analysierst. Kriegst dann auch ne Meldung das ein Eintrag in die Enzeklopädie erstellt wurde.

FreakLikeMe hat recht. Bei jedem geht das nicht. Schau dir die Siedler ab und an mit dem Adlerauge an:

Erscheinen sie Gold kannst du Analysieren, erscheinen sie Blau geht es nicht.Tust du es dennoch,bei einem der im Adlerauge Blau war dann kommt eben dieses "ungültiges Ziel"

Es geht eh nur sehr selten. Jenachdem was sie gerade machen.


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte 50.000£, jetzt habe ich noch 2000£...

Ein mal Schiff aufgerüstet^^


----------



## Spone (3. Dezember 2012)

Spone schrieb:


> ich hab das spiel grade installiert, allerdings startet das spiel nicht im vollbild
> also vollbild ist schon allerdings trotzdem mit einem schwarzen rahmen
> auf der ssd befindet sich ein frisches windows 8 und der catalysttreiber ist auch der neuste (12.10)


 keine eine idee?
eine neuinstallation von ac3 sowie ein treiberupdate auf die neuen catalyst beta treiber haben nichts gebracht
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=b7ae15b709498ee1&id=B7AE15B709498EE1!593&sff=1

komischerweise betrifft es aber nur den singleplayer, wenn ich den multiplayer starte habe ich ein ganz normales vollbild ohne schwarzen rahmen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Dezember 2012)

Wo kann man überhaupt das Schiff aufrüsten lassen?
Damit kann man doch auch einfach so auf See stechen und ein bisschen unruhe stiften oder?


----------



## -angeldust- (3. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> wieß jemand von euch zufällig, wie man  diese encyklopädie fertig stellen kann, sprich wie man sie "füllen"  kann.
> 
> im spiel steht etwas von "siedler mit LT-anvisieren" (ich  spiel mit dem xbox-controller), nur wenn ich das mache, kommt immer  "ungültiges ziel"...
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen





FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> EInige Mitbewohner der Siedlung kann man nicht "analysieren" ^^ Bei den anderen musste sie einfach lange genug anvisieren


Ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt, wie das funktionieren soll, da nichts offensichtlich markiert ist.
Also erstmal mit dem Adlerauge sich die Leute anschauen und dann analysieren, die mir gold leuchtend angezeigt werden!? 
Wo funktioniert das zum Beispiel?
Und was bringt mir das ganze?
Lediglich einen Erfolg für die DNA und füllen der Datenbank?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Dezember 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt, wie das funktionieren soll, da nichts offensichtlich markiert ist.
> Also erstmal mit dem Adlerauge sich die Leute anschauen und dann analysieren, die mir gold leuchtend angezeigt werden!?
> Wo funktioniert das zum Beispiel?
> Und was bringt mir das ganze?
> Lediglich einen Erfolg für die DNA und füllen der Datenbank?


 
Sofern man mit Maus/Tastatur spielt muss man mit "F" anvisieren. Dabei drauf achten auf der Person zubleiben, sonst muss man wieder von vorne anfangen. Ich glaub man muss schobn gute 5-10 Sekunden die Person so anvisieren.
Das ganze ist ein Auftrag von Achilles, der ein Buch über die Siedlung schreibt. Mit dem "anvisieren" hilft man ihm (Man sammelt damit Informationen über die Personen)


----------



## -angeldust- (3. Dezember 2012)

Okay danke.
Ich spiele natürlich mitm Pad. 

Wo funktioniert das zum Beispiel?
Oder sind überall solche Leute zu finden?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Dezember 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Okay danke.
> Ich spiele natürlich mitm Pad.
> 
> Wo funktioniert das zum Beispiel?
> Oder sind überall solche Leute zu finden?


 
Wo die F Taste auf dem Pad belegt ist weiß ich nicht. Aber das funktioniert nur, wenn du den Auftrag von Achilles bekommen hast und dann auch nur in deiner Siedlung bei bestimmten Personen.


----------



## -angeldust- (3. Dezember 2012)

Ah okay! 
LT wurde mir gesagt nachdem ich den Auftrag bekam...
Okay, also nur in der Siedlung?
Ich dachte schon, ich müsste auch Boston durchleuchten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Dezember 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Ah okay!
> LT wurde mir gesagt nachdem ich den Auftrag bekam...
> Okay, also nur in der Siedlung?
> Ich dachte schon, ich müsste auch Boston durchleuchten.


 
Haha ja klar mal eben die 1000 Leute die da rum laufen alle 10sek analysieren


----------



## orca113 (3. Dezember 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Okay danke.
> Ich spiele natürlich mitm Pad.
> 
> Wo funktioniert das zum Beispiel?
> Oder sind überall solche Leute zu finden?



Meist unmittelbar nach einer Siedlungsmission.

Gestern hatte ich Prudence in Gold nach der Schweinehirte Mission.

@FreakLikeMe

Das Schiff kann man beim Hafenmeister aufrüsten. Z.b. Neue und mehr Kanonen oder Hagelkadungsmunition...


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe bisher die Brandmunition, Kanonen, Schiffshülle und Ruder aufgerüstet. Geht jetzt viel mehr ab


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher die Brandmunition, Kanonen, Schiffshülle und Ruder aufgerüstet. Geht jetzt viel mehr ab



Cool


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt habe ich auch mal ne Chance gegen große Kriegsschiffe, ist aber immer noch haarscharf in manchen Missionen.

Brauche Kohle für die Eisenpanzerung^^


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch mal ne Chance gegen große Kriegsschiffe, ist aber immer noch haarscharf in manchen Missionen.
> 
> Brauche Kohle für die Eisenpanzerung^^



Schick deine Kollegen auf Assassinen Missionen. Da hast du schnell immer wieder nen 1000er zusammen


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Dezember 2012)

Bin schon dabei, 3 Rekruten haben jetzt schon Rang 11 (Assassine). Aber es gibt noch viele anzuwerben^^


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Bin schon dabei, 3 Rekruten haben jetzt schon Rang 11 (Assassine). Aber es gibt noch viele anzuwerben^^



Ingesammt 6 oder?


----------



## Shona (4. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ingesammt 6 oder?


 Ja was mich deshalb ein wenig verwirrt hat als ich eben "noch viele anzuwerben" gelesen habe


----------



## Festplatte (4. Dezember 2012)

AC3 ist für mich der Flop des Jahres!  Ich hab mich unglaublich drauf gefreut, aber ich kann es ganz einfach nicht spielen! Ich hab einen Phenom II X6 @ 3,5 GHz und eine Radeon HD7870 und ich kann das Spiel nicht einmal auf geringsten Details flüssig spielen!  Und Far Cry 3 läuft bei mir auf Ultra flüssig!


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2012)

Locker bleiben.


Hat einer "öffentliche Hinrichtung 100% Syncro? Ich dreh gleich durch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shona (4. Dezember 2012)

Nope kriege das auch nicht gebacken

WEiss jemand zufällig ob man die angenommenen Lieferaufträge nochmal einsehen kann? Ich weiss nämlich nicht mehr welche ich angenommen habe und was ich noch brauche^^


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich rasste aus!!!! Der only way ist zwei Attentate aus vollem Lauf ( Drauf stürzten, Tomahawk in den Kopp und zum nächsten) die Waffe vom letzten und ein gezielter Schuss Richtung Hickey... Das ist der einzige Weg das zeitlich zu schaffen. Bei mir krepiert in der letzten hundertstel Sekunde ein Leibwächter.... So eine ********
Als die Lieferaufträge siehst du im DNA Menü. Aber ich weiß nicht wo du gerade bist. Verpassen kannst du sie nicht. Was du noch nicht hast bleibt als Brief. Hast du einen angenommen siehst du ihn in der DNA Anzeige


----------



## christian.pitt (4. Dezember 2012)

du kannst auch "glitchen", hickey nachrennen, ihn umschubsen, und dann hast du genügend zeit, weil dann das gesamte spiel buggt...


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> du kannst auch "glitchen", hickey nachrennen, ihn umschubsen, und dann hast du genügend zeit, weil dann das gesamte spiel buggt...



Wtf?! Wie meinst du?


----------



## Snipa (5. Dezember 2012)

also, hab die missi auch gerade gemacht, und nach gefühlten 10k anläufen dann doch mit voller synch geschafft.
trick bei der sache: hickey nachlaufen, bis er bei den leibwachen langsamer wird. ihn dann anrempeln, an ihm vorbeilaufen, und ihn anspringen. dadurch setzt er seinen fokus auf connor, und man kann ihn von washington und seinen leibwachen ablenken. jetzt noch schnell 2 milizen mit nem loch im kopp schlafen gelegt, et voilà, geschafft.
es braucht ein paar anläufe, und man sollte ihn auch weiter weg von den wachen pullen, da die ihn ebenfalls töten können (mir passiert, bevor ich 2 milizen ausgeschaltet hatte)


----------



## Shona (5. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Als die Lieferaufträge siehst du im DNA Menü. Aber ich weiß nicht wo du gerade bist. Verpassen kannst du sie nicht. Was du noch nicht hast bleibt als Brief. Hast du einen angenommen siehst du ihn in der DNA Anzeige


Es geht mir nichts um verpassen sondern darum das ich nicht mehr weiss welche ich angenommen habe und was ich für diese noch brauche.  Wie soll ich diese erledigen wenn ich nicht mal weiss welche es sind und was mir noch fehlt um diese zu beenden^^

Und nein ich sehe diese nicht in der DNA-Anzeige da steht nur das ich alle Lieferaufträge abschließen muss und davon 0% habe, obwohl ich schon 2 erledigt habe. Aber ich weiss das diese anzeige buggy ist und bei abschluss aller Lieferaufträge nur 33% anzeigt.


----------



## -angeldust- (5. Dezember 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> AC3 ist für mich der Flop des Jahres!  Ich hab mich unglaublich drauf gefreut, aber ich kann es ganz einfach nicht spielen! Ich hab einen Phenom II X6 @ 3,5 GHz und eine Radeon HD7870 und ich kann das Spiel nicht einmal auf geringsten Details flüssig spielen!  Und Far Cry 3 läuft bei mir auf Ultra flüssig!


Kontaktier deswegen mal Painkiller. Er hatte auch anfänglich Probleme wegen der Performance...
Das Spiel ist aber genial! Wirst du merken, wenn es dann bei dir läuft.


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2012)

@Shona ich meine das wenn du die angenommen hast die "Kunden" in den Gebieten so lane mit dem Briefsymbol bleiben bis die bedient sind. Wenn es neue gibt erscheinen die Auftraggeber auch automatisch. Quasi, siehst du keine Briefe, alles gut. 

Danke für den Tipp mit Hickey dem Wi...er

@ halb zum Thema:

Warum war die Klapperschlange (Gadsden Flag) Symbol der Kolonien? Gab es da früher in Amerika so viele?


----------



## criss vaughn (5. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, ich habe ein mittelschweres Problem mit AC3: Uplay kann sich nie verbinden, es sei denn ich forciere einen Proxy, dann klappt auch alles anstandslos. Mit normalen Einstellungen jedoch kann ich mich seit über 1 Woche nicht anmelden. Kennt hier jemand das Problem? In den Foren gab es wenig aufschlussreiches und ich wende mich ungern an den schwachmatischen Ubi-Support, wenn eine Lösung nahe wäre .. Danke


----------



## Shona (5. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> @Shona ich meine das wenn du die angenommen hast die "Kunden" in den Gebieten so lane mit dem Briefsymbol bleiben bis die bedient sind.


Nein, hast du ein anderes Spiel?  Die sind noch nichtmal auf der Karte zu sehen




orca113 schrieb:


> Wenn es neue gibt erscheinen die Auftraggeber auch automatisch. Quasi, siehst du keine Briefe, alles gut.


 Auch hier nein, ich habe die was ich grade laufen habe durch zufall gefunden, weil ich da grade vorbei gerannt bin, aber ich weiss nicht mehr welche das waren und ich habe vorher schon 4 laufen gehabt, von denen ich durch zufall 2 erledigt habe

Das ist auch das Problem -.-" Was bringt es mir wenn ich nach deinen Auffassung "Safe bin" aber absolut nicht weiss was welche Aufträge ich angenommen habe (Steht nicht in der DNA-Anzeige), ich nicht weiss was ich für die Aufträge brauche und man das anscheinend auch nicht einsehen kann....


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2012)

Shona du scheinst das nicht zu verstehen... Das du Lieferaufträge hast siehst du an Briefen die auf der Karte rumlaufen. Sind da keine Briefe hast du nichts.

Welche Sequenz bist du?


----------



## Shona (5. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Shona du scheinst das nicht zu verstehen... Das du Lieferaufträge hast siehst du an Briefen die auf der Karte rumlaufen. Sind da keine Briefe hast du nichts.
> 
> Welche Sequenz bist du?


 Du verstehst mich nicht  Die Briefe sind was ganz anderes als die Lieferaufträge 
Ich meine diese hier Delivery Requests - Assassin's Creed 3 Wiki Guide - IGN und nicht die Briefübergaben, weil die habe ich schon alle 

Die Liste habe ich eben gefunden und werde einfach mal alles machen was da steht, dann müsste ich die auch fertig kriegen

Habe das Spiel schon lange durchgespielt


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ach so Lieferaufträge mit Kram... Ja das habe ich jetzt echt nicht kapiert.

Mache mich mal schlau.

Hatte Erfolg mit Hickey: losgesprintet, Miliz 1 Schädel eingeschlagen, zum nächsten, Schädel eingeschlagen und dann mit seiner Muskete Hickey erschossen.

Kann mir nicht helfen aber der Dialog der dann kommt ist ganz schön naja, zum Schlucken  so ein echtes feel bad Ding...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Dezember 2012)

AC3 ist schon recht geil, aber irgendwie fehlt da das "Assassin-Feeling". Das einzige was man im Bezug darauf bekommt, ist der typische Anzug aber sonst? Kein Credo, keine "richtigen" Mitglieder. Ich mein die laufen da ernsthaft noch mit ihren Bürger-Lumpen rum...
Und auch sonst, keine Assassinen-Treffen, keine Geheimen-Verstecke, nein nur der "Assassine" der noch grün hinter den Ohren ist.

Das stört mich schon


----------



## MG42 (7. Dezember 2012)

Naja, kurzes Fazit, Das Spiel ist relativ abwechslungsreich, in der Hinsicht besser als die Vorgänger. Manchmal ists vom Schwierigkeitsgrad recht happig, wenn man sich an die Zusatzvorgaben hält. Eine Sache aber, wer hat den etwa 34m höhen Aussichtspunkt im Jagdgebiet Concord (ist ein kleines Dorf) auf dem Baum synchronisiert? Ist fast unmöglich da hochzukommen, das nervt, immer und überall diese nervigen Tutorials, aber da heißts friss oder stirb. Schon mehr als 10 Versuche, aber näher als 14m komme ich da nicht ran. Stehe da am Hauptstamm auf einer Astgabel, weiter unten teilt sich auch ein weiterer Ast ab, der sich in etwa derselben Höhe etwa max. 5-7m entfernt erneut gabelt. Ein Sprung ist mehrere Male fehlgeschlagen, Den Hauptast weiterhochzulaufen ist nicht möglich(laut angezeigter Steuerung...) Es nervt einfach nur, so oft hintereinander wurde ich in der gesamten AC Reihe nicht synchronisiert...

Edit: Hat geklappt, da ist hintereinander aufsteigend eine Reihe horizontaler dünnerer Äste, die man sich entlanghangelt/springt, dann kann man bequem auf den Aststrang, auf welchem man die Synch durchführen kann. Allerdings dachte ich immer, bei jeden Synchpunkt kann man den Todessprung durchführen... war ein Irrtum bzw. falsche Richtung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Dezember 2012)

ja die Baum-Synchropunkte nerven extrem  Aber ist eigentlich immer das selbe Schema. Erstmal an den dicken Ästen hoch, dann an der Rinde hoch und dann von Gabelung zu Gabelung und dann wieder über Äste klettern


----------



## MG42 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja, jetzt hab ichs auch gemerkt, Die Bäume sind Schema F, hat mans einmal gerafft, dann flutschts.
Aber noch dazu, So geschmeidig wie sich Connor auf dem Boden fortbewegt (die Animation ist echt topp sofern man keine Treppen / halbmeterhohe Erhöhungen aufsteigt und Clippingfehler eintreten), so ist das von Baum zu Baum Gehopse wie auf Schienen, und von diesen Tannenastwalls die eigentlich zurückschwingen sollten, aber leider das durchgehen behindern, und der seit Teil2äääh 1 nicht verbesserten "Reitsimulation" (die immer noch unter aller Sau ist, nicht flüssig wirkt, ohje das ist echt keine Glanzleistung) mal abgesehen macht das Komplettpaket Spaß. Sonst hätte man sich noch bei den Bäumen/andere Masseobjekte mehr Mühe geben und ein paar (glaubwürdigere) Variationen einbauen können.
Die Performance ist dank nicht abschaltbarem VSync und schlechter Optimierung in manchen Situationen unterirdisch. Ich hoffe da helfen noch ein paar Patches nach, bevor Ubi sich wieder an den nächsten Teil wagt.

Da spürt man die Innovationsarmut, die ganz klar der zurückgeblieben Rechenleistung der Massenspieler geschuldet ist, denn mit der fehlenden Rechenleistung könnte man einfach für viele Dinge und besonders die Physik betreffen für viel mehr Glaubwürdigkeit sorgen. An sich ist das an obligatorischen Stellen im Heuhaufen oder im hohen Gras Gebüsch verstecken, durch das man sich wie ein Geist bewegt nur lächerlich. Zwar von Teil zu Teil eine bessere Optische Simulation, die aber bei genauem Hinschauen wie eine hohle Atrappe wirkt, Vorne HUI, Hinten PFUI.


----------



## orca113 (8. Dezember 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ja die Baum-Synchropunkte nerven extrem  Aber ist eigentlich immer das selbe Schema. Erstmal an den dicken Ästen hoch, dann an der Rinde hoch und dann von Gabelung zu Gabelung und dann wieder über Äste klettern



Same here...


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Dezember 2012)

was habt ihr eigentlcih alle? die baum punkte sind eben nicht besonders einfach, aber schwierig und nicht zu schaffen sind die keinesfalls...

ich hab bei meinem 1. bam auch über 1min gebraucht, aber alle andern gehen innerhalb von 15sec


----------



## MG42 (8. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlcih alle? die baum punkte sind eben nicht besonders einfach, aber schwierig und nicht zu schaffen sind die keinesfalls...
> 
> ich hab bei meinem 1. bam auch über 1min gebraucht, aber alle andern gehen innerhalb von 15sec



Manchmal ist der Weg zur Erkenntnis eben länger, aber wenn mans mal gerafft wird.
Endlich, alle 10 Tunneleingänge freigeschaltet und jeden Gang durchschritten in Boston.

Blöd, dass die Aussichtspunkte die Karte nicht komplett freidecken, in AC2 gabs auch vereinzelt weiße Flecken auf der Landkarte, aber da hat sich die Karte beim betreten der weißen Flächen nicht aktualisiert.
In AC Revelations gabs wenn man ein Ziel auf der Karte markiert hat im Adlermodus eine aufgehellte Hervorhebung. Will man jetzt die gesamte Umgebung nach Geheimnissen (Federn, Truhen, Almanachseiten, Hinkebeinsklunker, etc. ...) "Scannen", ist das Umschalten in den Normalsichtmodus nötig um auf dem direkten Weg zu bleiben.


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Dezember 2012)

das find ich persönlich auch extrem sch*

aber hat auch gameplay-technsiche auswirkungen, da man zB die forts nicht so leicht findet


----------



## MG42 (8. Dezember 2012)

Tja, die kleine Liste der sinnvollen Veränderungen ist ziemlich groß. Das Puppenspielerprinzip sollte etwas überarbeiten werden, vor allem beim Reiten schlägt das Übel auf, wenn man eigentlich durch zwei Hindernis problemlos passieren kann, aber das Pferd sich darin "verheddert", oder manchmal ist der Bewegungsablauf(Pferd) vor dem Springen etc sehr stockend (und es liegt nicht an der Framerate). Sehr selten kommt es vor, dass sich der PC_Hero zwischen zwei Objekten und man nur durch Schnellreise/Desynchronisation wieder befreien kann. Das sind dann so Momente wo man den gesparten Programmier/Entwicklungsaufwand so richtig bemerkt und auch ganz schön frusten, weil diese Fehler genau so in den Vorgängerteilen auch vorkamen. Fertig ist was anderes, gerade an der Feinoptimierung wurde gespart, von der grottigen Performance (verschlimmert durch das aufgezwungene VSync) ganz zu schweigen vor allem in Boston.


----------



## Shona (8. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlcih alle? die baum punkte sind eben nicht besonders einfach, aber schwierig und nicht zu schaffen sind die keinesfalls...


Frage ich mich auch, habe biem ersten  ca. 15-20 Sekunden gebraucht  Ist ansich ersichtlich wie es nach oben geht und wie man zum Synchro Punkt kommt. Vor allem wenn ich mit dem Controller einfach nur "RT" zum Rennen/Klettern gedrückt halte, dann läuft das von alleine xD

OK das runterkommen ist was anderes deshalb hab ich auch alle anderen im Winter gemacht, damit ich den Heuhaufen auch sehe 

Bei den angeblichen Performance Problemen frage ich mich immer noch wo die bei euch herkommen  Ich habe weder VSync noch irgendwelche Ruckler und kann auf den höchsten Einstellungen problemlos spielen
Habt ihr vll. mal versucht die Vsync im Treiber zu deaktivieren? Weil ich habe die bei mir dort schon seit CS 1.6 aus und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## MG42 (8. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand wie schnell man die Siedlungsmission der Streit lösen kann? Man sollte denen einfach volles Pfund aufs Maul hauen und gut iss (am besten der Person, die die Idee für so einen Schwachsinn hatte). 5 Minunten AWDS AWDS LORU LORU Das Nervt. Was aufjedenfall schiefgelaufen ist an AC3 ist diese Mission, und die Minigames, die man nicht gewinnen kann  weil der PC bescheißt.

Das ist die reinste Augenfolter... was besseres hätten die sich nicht einfallen lassen können. Gleichzeitig muss man auf beide Seiten achten, während die sich auseinander bewegen und sofort auf die Taste auslösen, die markiert wurde. Hier wäre wohl eine niedrigere Auflösung von Vorteil...


----------



## Shona (8. Dezember 2012)

Die Siedlungsmission kannst du gewinnen indem du immer auf dem kleinen Balken bleibst. Da ich mit dem XBox360 Controller spiele, war es für mich nicht schwer ich musste immer nur die beiden sticks ein wenig bewegen. So wie ich das aber auf dem Bild von dir sehe, sieht es bei Tastatur + Maus komplizierter aus.

Die Minigames ala Mühle und Dame habe ich schon aufgegeben, falls du diese meinst. Zwar muss ich wegen dem Diebes Club noch 500 Pfund gewinnen, das ist aber fast unmöglich und ich kann eigentlich beide Spiele sehr gut. Ich glaube die haben denen Profi Spielzüge eingebaut, weil es ist zu 99% unmöglich diese zu gewinnen und nur durch reinen Zufall gewinnt man mal -.-" Werde jetzt mein Glück beim Bowl versuchen 


Achja ich habe das mit den Lieferaufträgen rausgefunden und wie man das  nochmal nachschauen kann was einem fehlt. Das gleiche betrieft auch die  herausforderungen der Clubs.
Man öffnet einfach die Karte und geht aufs Logbuch da ist dann alles drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ey Shona, dir ist aber klar das ich auf der 360 spiele?

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum das unter Anderem nicht gefluppt hat mit der Erklärung Lieferaufträge usw


----------



## MG42 (9. Dezember 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Die Siedlungsmission kannst du gewinnen indem du immer auf dem kleinen Balken bleibst. Da ich mit dem XBox360 Controller spiele, war es für mich nicht schwer ich musste immer nur die beiden sticks ein wenig bewegen. So wie ich das aber auf dem Bild von dir sehe, sieht es bei Tastatur + Maus komplizierter aus.
> 
> Die Minigames ala Mühle und Dame habe ich schon aufgegeben, falls du diese meinst. Zwar muss ich wegen dem Diebes Club noch 500 Pfund gewinnen, das ist aber fast unmöglich und ich kann eigentlich beide Spiele sehr gut. Ich glaube die haben denen Profi Spielzüge eingebaut, weil es ist zu 99% unmöglich diese zu gewinnen und nur durch reinen Zufall gewinnt man mal -.-" Werde jetzt mein Glück beim Bowl versuchen


 
Ging dann recht flott, man musste immer nur die WASD/Richtungsblöcke im Auge behalten und auf die Anweisung warten welche Tasten bei beiden zu drücken ist. Und da dann das Ganze nach außen wandert nachdem ich aber die Auflösung auf das absolute Minimum gesenkt habe, gings besser, ansonsten wäre es ne Streckbank für die Augen gewesen, sowas von unübersichtlich...

Und das mit Mühle, die Züge werden einfach blockiert, wenn man den Gegner überlistet und einen dritten Stein in einer Reihe legen/schieben möchte wird der Zug ignoriert. Und man muss was anderes machen. Klar dass man da zu 99,9Periode ~ 100% verliert...

dit: Sequenz 4 Erinnerung 4 Frames auf 24 fix, dann abrupt hält das Spielgeschehen an und plötzlich wird fortgesetzt und die Achsen kann man für die Flugsteuerung auch nicht vertauschen (ist: w=hoch, s=runter; soll: w=runter, s=hoch). Man muss umdenken und das ist nicht leicht hindernissen auszuweichen bei knallharten 24 bildern die sekunde. SPINNEN DIE FRANZOSEN?


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2012)

Kann es sein das das Spiel insgesamt noch einen Patch vertragen kann? Ob jetzt Xbox (bei mir) oder PC wenn ich das hier so lese?

Noch eine Frage:

Hat einer in Sequenz 11 die Schiffsscheisse mit voller Syncro?


----------



## Shona (11. Dezember 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> und die Achsen kann man für die Flugsteuerung auch nicht vertauschen (ist: w=hoch, s=runter; soll: w=runter, s=hoch). Man muss umdenken und das ist nicht leicht hindernissen auszuweichen bei knallharten 24 bildern die sekunde. SPINNEN DIE FRANZOSEN?


 Wegen solchen Dingen und vielen anderen spiele ich AC nur mit dem Controller  



orca113 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das das Spiel insgesamt noch einen Patch vertragen kann? Ob jetzt Xbox (bei mir) oder PC wenn ich das hier so lese?


Ich denke mal das auch noch welche kommen werden 



orca113 schrieb:


> Hat einer in Sequenz 11 die Schiffsscheisse mit voller Syncro?


Nope mir fehlt das mit der Breitseite glaube da hatte ich nur 2 von 3 zerstört, weil ich das zu spät gesehen habe -.-" Muss das nochmal machen


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2012)

Für die 3 mit einer Breitseite: ziemlich am Anfang. Direkt quer stellen und drauf. Dann klappt's.

Aber sag mir mal einer wie ich 2 von 3 Fregatten versenke in dem ich die Munitionslager wegballere... Das macht mich wieder fertig...

Übrigens Shona, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Ich kann mir AC gar nicht ohne Controller vorstellen.


----------



## Shona (12. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber sag mir mal einer wie ich 2 von 3 Fregatten versenke in dem ich die Munitionslager wegballere... Das macht mich wieder fertig...


Das ist teilweise schwer, aber ich fahre entweder mit vollem schub vorne dagegen, dann wird es freigelegt oder ich schaue das meine Kugeln so fliegen.

Und wie geschrieben ich habe das zu spät gelesen mit der Breitseite da habe ich eins schon vergeballert gehabt 



orca113 schrieb:


> Übrigens Shona, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Ich kann mir AC gar nicht ohne Controller vorstellen.


Schau dir das Bild von MG42 an dann kann man sich das vorstellen wie kompliziert es mit Tastatur und Maus ist 
Habe es selbst mal für 5 minuten probiert und damals dann fast beides in den Bildschirm geschmissen, seit dem nie wieder


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ok ich habe die 2 Fregatten und deren Pulverlager weggeklatscht:

Die erste hat das Lager frei liegen. Kein Thema, bei der zweiten habe ich mit den Kanonen (Breitseite) das vordere viertel der Fregatte gezielt beschossen. Dann wird auch das Pulverlager frei.

So bis jetzt 100%ge Syncro in wirklich allem und jedem.... Harte Arbeit.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Dezember 2012)

UNd wieviel Gesamtspielzeit bei dem Spielstand?
Poste mal eine Screen wenn du magst.


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Kann man die Zeit sehen? Muß später mal schauen und ein Bild schießen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja beim Auswählen des Spielstands.


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ja beim Auswählen des Spielstands.



Wenn ich Zuhause bin später schaue ich.

Erwähnte ich "bis jetzt" 100% Syncro


----------



## Shona (12. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zuhause bin später schaue ich.
> 
> Erwähnte ich "bis jetzt" 100% Syncro


 Gibt sogar eine Statistik in der das angezeigt wird und noch vieles mehr xD

"Start -> Animus-TRainingszentrum -> Statistik"


Habe bis dato um die 43h aber erst 89% Synchro


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2012)

So werde ich auch liegen. Bei mir sind aber die Fehl % nicht eingesammelte Truhen,Almanache und Klunker. Desweiteren fehlen mir noch die Erkundung der Untergründe. Ansonsten alles was an Missionen ist habe ich zu 100% Syncro. Arbeite aber weiter.

35,5 Std. 71%


----------



## butterFLY94 (13. Dezember 2012)

hey,

ich hab ein Problem. Undzwar wenn ich AC3 in Uplay starten will, erscheint in Uplay "Spiel läuft...", allerdings startet das Spiel NICHT! Im Taskmanager steht allerdings auch der Prozess drin "AC3SP.exe*32". Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2012)

Versuch mal als Admin ausführen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich versuch auch so viel wie möglich zu machen. Ich hab schon alle See-Missionen, Kidds Schatz (Sehr cool  ), alle Almanache und Truhen. Auf die Federn hab ich kein Bock das sind ja fast 100 im Grenzland  Dann natürlich alle Bürgermissionen und Siedlungsmissionen müsste ich sobald auch mal durch haben. Abenteurer hab ich auch durch, sind witzige Sachen bei. Auf die Jagd hab ich aber kb ^^

Die eine Mission hab ich aufgegeben 100% Synchro zumachen. Und zwar die "Schiffs"-Mission wo man noch kleine Schiffe bei sich hat die einem helfen. Und man darf für die volle Snychro nur ein paar verlieren. Das ist aber so gut wie unmöglich, da die völlig idiotisch sind. Die fahren mit ihren mini Booten direkt in die breitseite von den großen Schiffen. Selbst als alle Begleiter noch gelebt haben und ich die Mäste von allen 3 Schiffen zerstört habe, sind die noch direkt vors Schiff in die breitseite gefahren -.- Da wäre ich fast ausgerastet.


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2012)

Oh die dreckigen Schiffssachen!


Welche Sequenz ist das was du meinst?


----------



## Shona (14. Dezember 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Auf die Federn hab ich kein Bock das sind ja fast 100 im Grenzland


Es gibt insgesamt nur 50 und die sind auch nur im Grenzland  dafür habe ich nur eine Stunde gebraucht und habe es damit verbunden die komplette Karte auf zu decken was ein Herausforderung des Entdecker Clubs ist 

Map mit allen Fundorten für Federn, Almanach, Kisten, Klunker

- Grenzland
- Boston
- New York
- Davenport Siedlung


- Club Herausforderungen
- Lieferaufträge




orca113 schrieb:


> Welche Sequenz ist das was du meinst?


Keine Sequenz  Das ist eine von denen wo man die Schiffs-Routen säubert damit man das Risiko für Konvois veringert


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weiss... also istich meine, man muß die diese doch nicht alle haben für 100% Syncro?


----------



## Shona (14. Dezember 2012)

Ob das nun Einfluss hat oder nicht weiss ich gar nicht, war doch aber in allen Teilen bis dato so das man zur vollen Synchro wirklich alles auf 100% haben musste.


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich meine gelesen zu haben das man zum Beispiel schonmal gar nicht alle Truhen usw haben muß. Nur bestimmte. Etwa die die Baupläne enthalten.


----------



## Eftilon (14. Dezember 2012)

Heute die "Freedom Edition" von GameStop ergattert 

eftilon


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Eftilon (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke,

da sind aber schon einige leckerlies drin 

äähm, spiel ist auch gut, habe noch die normalversion am Day1 gekauft gehabt


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> da sind aber schon einige leckerlies drin
> 
> äähm, spiel ist auch gut, habe noch die normalversion am Day1 gekauft gehabt



Bei mir war es ähnlich. Zwar nicht Day 1 aber ein paar Wochen später. Die normale hatte ich dann und weil es mein erstes AC war und ich soooo begeistert bin habe ich mir die AC Anthology Edition geholt


----------



## Eftilon (14. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir ist es auch das erste AC, jetzt gibts die Ezio trilogy in einer box zu kaufen, ohne den ersten teil,

braucht man den überhaupt ?

eftilon


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch das erste AC, jetzt gibts die Ezio trilogy in einer box zu kaufen, ohne den ersten teil,
> 
> braucht man den überhaupt ?
> 
> eftilon



Weiß nicht. Damals fand ich den zum abgewöhnen... Deshalb habe ich auch sehr spät zu AC gefunden. Kenn vom ersten AC zwei Stunden und das AC3. Alles andere von AC kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Snipa (15. Dezember 2012)

also ich muss ja sagen, dass ich den ersten einfach immer noch klasse finde... ka warum. vllt, weils eben der erste war ^^

man MUSS die anderen nicht unbedingt gespielt haben, viel wird ja auch durch zwischensequenzen und sonst im spiel erklärt. allerdings wird vieles auch nur angeschnitten, weswegen es BESSER ist, die vorherigen teile gespielt zu haben. mal abgesehen davon, dass die auch allesamt ziemlich gut sind (mM nach zumindest). außerdem versteht man dann mehr von der story.

so, nachdem ich jetzt knapp 40h aufm spielkonto hab, dacht ich mir, es ist mal zeit für mein persönliches fazit.

was mir gut gefallen hat:
die animationen (klasse!). die story (fand ich kompakter und einfacher zu verfolgen als in den vorgängern. das ende des abschnitts, in dem man haytham spielt hat mir ein wtf in die fresse gezaubert, wie kaum ein spiel davor). das handelssystem (wobei da auch einiges nervt). das aufbauen der siedlung (quests für die handwerker erledigen und das dazugehörige crafting). das wettersystem mit seinen spielerischen auswirkungen (wobei eigentlich nur der winter auswirkungen hat). das jagen (mit allem, was dazugehört). der cliffhanger am ende des spiels (zefix, können die der story nicht mal nen abschluss geben?? jetzt muss ich mich wieder auf nen neuen teil freuen...).

was mir nicht gefallen hat:
die karte (welcher vollidiot ist auf die idee gekommen, beim synchen der aussichtspunkte nur noch einen bestimmten radius aufzudecken?? ich hab doch keinen bock, jeden zentimeter der karte ablaufen zu müssen, um eine herausforderung zu schaffen!!). die "wegfindung" (man hat nicht mehr diese bewegungsfreiheit, wie noch in den vorgängern. in den städten sind oft die straßen zu breit, oder häuserzeilen hören auf, oder wachen stehen auf den häusern, sodass der bewegungsfluss sehr oft unterbrochen wird, und man sich auf den boden begeben muss, um weiterzukommen. und im grenzland hat man durch die bäume nur bestimmte routen vorgegeben, die sich selten mal verzweigen. ich habe noch nie so viel zeit auf dem boden verbracht, wie in diesem teil). das handelssystem (ist bisschen nervig, das man wirklich jede ressource einzeln anwählen muss. komfortabel ist anders). der cliffhanger am ende des spiels (ich hasse und liebe ubi gleichermaßen dafür. hassen, weil ich endlich will, dass die story ein ende findet. lieben, weil ich mich so auf einen weiteren teil freuen kann).

alles im allem bin ich mit dem spiel durchaus sehr zufrieden. es hat meine erwartungen erfüllt, und ich freu mich bereits auf den nächsten teil. auch wenn ich mir überlege, bis dahin nochmal alle durchzuspielen. einfach nur, weil sie geil sind. ALLE!


----------



## Shona (15. Dezember 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch das erste AC, jetzt gibts die Ezio trilogy in einer box zu kaufen, ohne den ersten teil,
> 
> braucht man den überhaupt ?
> 
> eftilon


Da alle Teile (auch die Sequels) von der Geschichte zusammen hängen, ja auch diesen braucht man 

Jetzt muss ich aber mal fragen wie man den dritten Teil spielen kann ohne die anderen zu kennen? 
 Habe sogar vorher nochmals bis zum 2. Teil gespielt, weiter bin ich nicht gekommen , um wieder in die Geschichte rein zu kommen.
Zum Glück grade das Intro vom dritten Teil erzählt einiges von den Vorgängern 



Snipa schrieb:


> das ende des abschnitts, in dem man haytham spielt hat mir ein wtf in die fresse gezaubert


War bei mir nich anders  Ich musste das Spiel erstman ausmachen und das ganze sacken lassen. 



Snipa schrieb:


> die karte (welcher vollidiot ist auf die idee gekommen, beim synchen der  aussichtspunkte nur noch einen bestimmten radius aufzudecken??


Soviel ich von mir weiss muss man nur die Straßen aufdecken zumindest als ich die letze Straße im Grenzland hatte, war der Punkt erledigt.



Snipa schrieb:


> in den städten sind oft die straßen zu breit, oder häuserzeilen hören  auf, oder wachen stehen auf den häusern, sodass der bewegungsfluss sehr  oft unterbrochen wird, und man sich auf den boden begeben muss, um  weiterzukommen. und im grenzland hat man durch die bäume nur bestimmte  routen vorgegeben, die sich selten mal verzweigen. ich habe noch nie so  viel zeit auf dem boden verbracht, wie in diesem teil)


Ich bin zu 80% nur auf dem Boden oder per Pferd unterwegs gewesen. Gerade im Grenzland war es richtig nervig mit den Bäumen und deren Routen



Snipa schrieb:


> das handelssystem (ist bisschen nervig, das man wirklich jede ressource einzeln anwählen muss. komfortabel ist anders)


Was mich eher stört/e das man zum herstellen der Waren nicht die Sachen aus Connors Inventar nutzen konnte. Ich habe da soviel drin das man eigentlich zum herstellen braucht aber ich kann es nicht verweden und muss es so immer mal wieder verkaufen.



Snipa schrieb:


> der cliffhanger am ende des spiels (ich hasse und liebe ubi  gleichermaßen dafür. hassen, weil ich endlich will, dass die story ein  ende findet. lieben, weil ich mich so auf einen weiteren teil freuen  kann).


Irgendwie muss es doch weiter gehen und das es einen 4. teil gibt ist doch schon seit dem Release der PC Version von AC3 bekannt^^
Ich freu mich auf jedenfall riesig und hoffe aber das noch ein oder zwei Seqels ansatt dämlichen DLC's (das erste war ja mal ein reinfall und ist höchsten 2 Euro wert, zum Glück hab ich dafür nichts bezahlt).


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2012)

Boah grad den kompletten New Yorker untergrund beendet. Zum Kotzen. Ich erledige jetzt als nächstes Bostons Untergrund. Da habe ich es hinter mir. Zum abgewöhnen echt...

Habe da was gefunden... Wenn ich mir C.Kenway so ansehe und dann den Star des kommenden Crysis... Connor ist authentischer...


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Dezember 2012)

Orca, du bist mein Leidensbruder^^

Habw heute auch New York fertig gemacht, war echt langweilig...

Und das Bild ist ziemlich geil^^  Connor mit Explosiv- und Elektropfeilen, wie das abgehen würde xD


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2012)

Der Untergrund ist ätzend oder?!

Ja mal im ernst, Haythem geht ja schon ab, aber Connor.... Ganz böse...

Dagegen ist der Crysis Typ ein Weichspüler


----------



## christian.pitt (17. Dezember 2012)

wisst ihr zufällig, wo die wapitis in john's town sind? find die irgendwie nicht 

edit: hab sie schon gefunden: und zwar im osten


----------



## Shona (17. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> wisst ihr zufällig, wo die wapitis in john's town sind? find die irgendwie nicht
> 
> edit: hab sie schon gefunden: und zwar im osten


Falls du nochmal was suchst das Bild habe ich im SteamForum gesehen und mal in die Lesezeichen gehauen xD
http://i.imgur.com/WShBh.jpg


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2012)

Die ein oder andere Truhe oder Klunker sind Unterirdisch! Falls ihr die nicht findet sucht im Umkreis 40-60 Meter (laut Anzeige) um das entsprechende Teil nach Minen/Höhleneingängen!


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

wow.
Hab endlich meine Version für den PC und ich muss schon sagen, dafür das es ein Konsolenport ist, ist die Grafik echt gut. Grade die Feinheiten wie z.B. am Anfang diese Schleife die das Haar von Haytham(?) zurückband, die hat sich ja ebenfalls zu den Schritten bewegt 
Gibt auch ein wenig was was nur durchschnitt ist, aber es kann ja nicht alles perfekt sein 
Bis jetzt läuft es auch sehr gut, bin noch recht am Anfang hab grade erst die erste Mission dort in der Oper gemacht


----------



## orca113 (23. Dezember 2012)

Du wirst begeistert sein/werden


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2012)

Jap das bin ich  
Die 5€ waren eine gute Investition, freu mich schon auf den Multiplayer und ich finde es cool das man sich mit Uplay Erfolgen Sachen freischalten kann ;D
Da hat die Trophäenjagd ja auch endlich mal einen Sinn


----------



## orca113 (23. Dezember 2012)

Boah eben die letzte Feder geholt und den letzten Klunker. War das ein Dreck.

Aktueller Status: 82% Syncro, es wird langsam!


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Dezember 2012)

So, hab das Spiel jetzt auch durchgespielt wie auch die vorigen Teile und fange jetzt mit den Zusätzen an.....
bin sehr begeistert 
> von der Grafik, 
> ebenfalls von der neuen Kampftechnik(neue Taste für Konter + durchbrechen)
> den Schiffskämpfen
> und der abwechslungsreichen Handlung

und schlecht finde ich
> die anscheinend zu kurze Herstellungsphase des Spiels, es sind noch so viele Fehler drinnen.......Grafikfehler und Hängenbleiben an bestimmten Stellen(zu Fuß oder per Pferd)
da waren die vorigen Teile etwas besser in dieser Hinsicht.......
Für so ein Spiel, das die Spielewelt um einiges der anderen Teile übertrifft und noch komplexer ist, sollte sich UBISOFT auch mehr Zeit nehmen........hoffentlich kommt bald ein Update raus.....


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2012)

Patches kommen bestimmt noch. Ich vermute nächstes Jahr noch nen dicken 
Aber ja die Bugs sind echt nervig und ich finde die Erklärungen am Anfang etwas dünn. Ich hab nun immer noch keine Ahnung wie ich nun Schläge blocke und Konter, ich hämmer eig nur noch E  
Leute als menschliches Schild benutzen funzt auch irgendwie nicht so wie es erklärt wurde ^^

Und ich hasse es wenn du erstmal ne halbe Stunde herumzuckst als hättest nen Anfall, wenn die Gegner auf dich schiessen


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Patches kommen bestimmt noch. Ich vermute nächstes Jahr noch nen dicken
> Aber ja die Bugs sind echt nervig und ich finde die Erklärungen am Anfang etwas dünn. Ich hab nun immer noch keine Ahnung wie ich nun Schläge blocke und Konter, ich hämmer eig nur noch E
> Leute als menschliches Schild benutzen funzt auch irgendwie nicht so wie es erklärt wurde ^^
> 
> Und ich hasse es wenn du erstmal ne halbe Stunde herumzuckst als hättest nen Anfall, wenn die Gegner auf dich schiessen


Jo, Erklärung war wirklich wenig......
Wegen blocken und kontern....wenn das Symbol über dem Feind rot wird, drückst Du einmal E und danach entweder Leertaste zum Durchbrechen oder die linke Maustaste für einen Angriff. Und wenn Waffen auf Dich gerichtet sind, dann drückst Du neben einem Feind die Leertaste, dann ist er Dir ein Schild....


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2012)

Joa ich drück Leertaste aber nix passiert. Haytham macht nix und der Feind greift an ^^ 

Aber danke für die Erklärung fürs Blocken


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Dezember 2012)

ich hab schon 98%synchronität, es interessiert mich aber schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr:

1. man muss die karte zu 100% aufdecken ()
2. die anderen dummen sachen, wie alle handelsposten oder sonstwas zu finden interessieren mich auch nicht mehr

aber naja hab sonst eigentlcih alles, außer eben diese "entdecker-jagd-... aufträge" in der 3. stufe


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> ich hab schon 98%synchronität, es interessiert mich aber schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr:
> 
> 1. man muss die karte zu 100% aufdecken ()
> 2. die anderen dummen sachen, wie alle handelsposten oder sonstwas zu finden interessieren mich auch nicht mehr
> ...



So ich fliege jetzt an den Schluss. Kann man nach dem Sequenz 12 abgeschlossen ist alles andere noch machen? Almanachen sammeln usw?


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Dezember 2012)

ja, man kann alles noch machen (das einzige was nicht mehr geht, ist in diesem einen tempel mit desmond zu spielen, diese missionen mit desmond zu wiederholen, emails zu lesen und mit den anderen (rebecca, shaun, vater) zu sprechen)


----------



## Painkiller (24. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut gemacht! Vor allem mit Original-Soundtrack!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAhPaiajwDY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py-yRjM0le8


----------



## Shona (24. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> i2. die anderen dummen sachen, wie alle handelsposten oder sonstwas zu finden interessieren mich auch nicht mehr


Sind eh nur die geschäfte in denen du deine sachen verkaufen kannst^^


----------



## Snipa (25. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> ich hab schon 98%synchronität, es interessiert mich aber schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr:
> 
> 1. man muss die karte zu 100% aufdecken ()
> 2. die anderen dummen sachen, wie alle handelsposten oder sonstwas zu finden interessieren mich auch nicht mehr
> ...


 
ich hab festgestellt, dass man die karte NICHT zu 100% aufdecken muss. aber was man jetzt genau aufdecken muss, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen...


----------



## -angeldust- (26. Dezember 2012)

Bin fertig mit genau 80%. Und es reicht mir erstmal, vielleicht mache ich nochmla was. Aber aktuell stehen jetzt wieder andere Titel auf dem Programm.
Was war das wieder für ein Finale...


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2012)

Bin immernoch nicht dazu gekommen,.... hoffe es wird ein Feuerwerk!!!

Aber ich hoffe das Ende wird nicht so böse wie das Ende nachdem Conner Hickey kalt gemacht hat. Boah, danach ging es mir echt schlimm. Also d.h. das hat mir unendlich leid getan...  Ok, ich will jetzt nicht sagen das ich ein Warmduscher bin oder das ich zart besaitet bin, aber das hat mich mitgenommen. DAS war ein "Feel bad"-Game Feature.

Aber gerade weil mich das Spiel stellenweise so umghauen hat steht es bei mir so hoch im Kurs.


----------



## hamst0r (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe zwar schon mehrere mit dem Problem gefunden, aber keine Lösung. Tut mir Leid wenn ich sie übersehen habe.
Wenn ich das Geschäftsbuch öffne kann ich nichts einstellen, ich komme nicht mehr aus dem Menü heraus und muss das Spiel per Taskmanager beenden.
Bis auf die Mission, in der das Geschäftsbuch erklärt wurde, da konnte ich den ersten Konvoi losschicken, der aber angegriffen wurde.
Egal ob ich auf Herstellung oder Handel klicke, ich kann auch einen Handwerker zuteilen, aber mehr nicht, danach komme ich nicht mehr aus dem Menü raus.

[edit] Mittlerweile geht es komischerweise


----------



## Westcoast (29. Dezember 2012)

na super nvidia hat kein sli profil für assassins creed 3. was kann man da machen? wollte das 2 kerne meiner gtx 690 genutzt werden.

gelöst habe wieder 310.70 WHQL installiert, jetzt geht es.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Dezember 2012)

@orca: na dann zieh dich mal warm an beim Ende, insofern du noch nicht durch solltest.... also mit sowas hatte ich nicht gerechnet...

Mein Fazit für AC3:
Abgesehen von kleineren nicht störenden Bugs isses richtig gut gelungen!
Story, Grafik und auch der neue sehr flotte und auch teils recht brutale Kampfstil, wenn man mal ein wenig experimentiert und kombinert mit den Sekundärwaffen, sind klasse geworden.
Schleppend fand ich da eher etwas die vielen doch recht langweiligen Nebenaufgaben , sobald es mit dem ausgewachsenen Connor weiterging und da verlor ich etwas die Lust, wirklich alles auszureizen, was möglich war.
Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad wüde ich behaupten, wurde endlich mal etwas angezogen, wenn man versuchte 100 % Synchro zu erreichen.
Alles bis Revelation kam mir da leichter vor und die Spiele dienten eher der Unterhaltung mit tollem Kinoeffekt. 
Vielleicht schaue ich mir ja doch nochmal den Multiplayer an, aber außer in Brotherhood, wo ich glaube bis ca. Lv. 20 durchgehalten hatte, scheint es jetzt nur nich wenige zu reizen...


----------



## anon666 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe zwar AC3 hier rumliegen aber noch nicht installiert und ich werde erst später damit anfangen.

Kann mir mal jemand kurz sagen ab AC3 der letzte Teil sein wird oder ob es wie in AC2 weitere Teile geben wird?


----------



## orca113 (30. Dezember 2012)

Das weiss niemand. Aber wenn ich mal so zusammenfasse was ich alles gehört oder gelesen habe im Netz und dann noch beachte wieviele Male AC3 verkauft wurde, dann kommt bestimmt noch was nach.


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Dezember 2012)

das glaube ich nicht, da... (lesen auf eigene gefahr, und nur wenn man ac3 schon durchgespielt hat )



Spoiler



desmond tot ist, und die desmond trilogie abgeschlossen ist.



daher würde es mich sehr verwunden, wenn es weitere teile geben würde...

edit0:sorry ich schaffs grad nicht einen spoiler einzufügen......
edit1:geschafft


----------



## anon666 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte mir das Spiel jetzt nicht verderben in dem ich zu viel lese, aber kann man denn nicht sagen ob es weiter gehen wird oder nicht? 

Bei AC2 hatte man ja keine offizielle Quelle, man hat aber trotzdem gewusst das es weiter gehen muss da die Story ja nicht zu ende war. Ich hatte jedenfalls keine offizielle quelle damals, wusste aber das es weiter gehen würde.


----------



## orca113 (30. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> das glaube ich nicht, da... (lesen auf eigene gefahr, und nur wenn man ac3 schon durchgespielt hat )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sage ja das ich glaube das es weiter geht. Ohne jetzt deinen Spoiler zu lesen.


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Dezember 2012)

ich meine natürlich weiter teile mit connor


----------



## orca113 (30. Dezember 2012)

´sorry


----------



## Shona (30. Dezember 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> das glaube ich nicht, da... (lesen auf eigene gefahr, und nur wenn man ac3 schon durchgespielt hat )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der 4. teil wurde doch schon leicht angekündigt mit einer Umfrage was man im 4. teil gerne für ein Feature haben will und soviel ich weiss hat der Koop gewonnen^^

Und zu deinem Spoiler, sicher das es so ist?


Spoiler



Das ende von AC3 ist offen da man nicht wirklich weiss ob Desmond nun auch wirklich tot ist 
Man sah ihn zwar da liegen aber das war es auch schon, es gab keinen Hinweis das er auch wirklich tot ist^^


Und da dies kein Spoiler ist kann ich das auch so schreiben^^

Ich vermute mal das Juno sowie Minerva nur nach ihren interessen handeln und nur die halbe wahrheit erzählt haben oder eine veränderte  (Da sie einfluss darauf haben was Desmond sieht)
Außerdem hasst Juno die Menschen und hält diese nur für Tiere und somit kommt ihr die Entscheidung von Desmond am Ende gelegen


----------



## Spone (31. Dezember 2012)

ich hab jetzt auch etwas weitergespielt und bin jetzt  am anfang von sequenz 3
ist bisher ganz nett aber das setting und die charaktere haben mir in der 2er reihe mit ezio besser gefallen muss ich sagen


ich hätte da aber noch ein paar fragen
1. in den trailern wurde ja gezeigt das man im schnee fußspuren hinterlassen kann, allerdings sehe ich davon bei mir nichts?!
2. ist bekannt ob ein update oder neuer amd treiber kommt der die performance auf amd systemen verbessert? 
3. habe ich auf der karte ein symbol "bürgerwehr" was hat es damit auf sich? wenn ich da hingehe stehen 3 personen im kreis aber ich kann nicht mit ihnen interagieren?


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

Spone schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt auch etwas weitergespielt und bin jetzt am anfang von sequenz 3
> ist bisher ganz nett aber das setting und die charaktere haben mir in der 2er reihe mit ezio besser gefallen muss ich sagen
> 
> 
> ...



1. Es gibts Fußspuren in bestimmten Schnee. Ist aber auch eher nur bei der Jagd interessant.

2. Es ist an der Performace Updateseitig schon was gedreht worden soweit ich informiert bin. Kann sein das wieder ein Update kommt und Treiber kommen eh immer regelmäßig.

3. Bürgerwehr ist an dieser Stelle falls du verfolgt wirst, also quasi hoher Bekanntheitsgrad und die ganze britische Armee  ist hinter dir her, oder wie auch immer,sagen wir "es brennt" bekommst du an dieser Stelle unterstützung durch Bürger: Die helfen im Kampf, halten Verfolger auf, quasi hast du dort indirekt leichteres Spiel im Kampf oder beim fliehen.


----------



## Shona (31. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> 1. Es gibts Fußspuren in bestimmten Schnee. Ist aber auch eher nur bei der Jagd interessant.
> 
> 2. Es ist an der Performace Updateseitig schon was gedreht worden soweit ich informiert bin. Kann sein das wieder ein Update kommt und Treiber kommen eh immer regelmäßig.
> 
> 3. Bürgerwehr ist an dieser Stelle falls du verfolgt wirst, also quasi hoher Bekanntheitsgrad und die ganze britische Armee  ist hinter dir her, oder wie auch immer,sagen wir "es brennt" bekommst du an dieser Stelle unterstützung durch Bürger: Die helfen im Kampf, halten Verfolger auf, quasi hast du dort indirekt leichteres Spiel im Kampf oder beim fliehen.


 Zusatz 

1. Nur im Tiefschnee und richtig sieht man sie nur wenn TXAA sowie DX11 Tessellation angeschaltet ist -> Assassin's Creed III TXAA Comparision & Tessellation - YouTube
3. Sind die gleichen wie schon in Tei 1 bis 2.2 -> Vigilantes - The Assassin's Creed Wiki - Assassin's Creed, Assassin's Creed II, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, Assassin's Creed: Revelations, walkthroughs and more! ^^


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

Gut erklärt Shona bzw vrlinkt. Ich kannte das nicht. Da AC3 mein erster Teil ist. Ich have das was ich erklärt habe durch selber ausprobieren rausgefunden. Vigilantes/Bürgerwehr-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vigilantismus 

@Spone gerngeschehen


----------



## Robonator (1. Januar 2013)

Ich könnte so hart kotzen


Spoiler



nachdem ich es recht weit am Anfang endlich nach drölf versuchen geschafft habe diese beiden Wachen im feindlichen Gebiet abzuhören, komm ich nicht zur ersten Kanone hin um diese zu sabotieren...
Eine Wache buggt da die ganze Zeit hin und her und es gibt kein Weg dran vorbei. Sobald ich renne bemerken die mich, also muss ich gehen. Wenn ich gehe bin ich aber zu langsam so das ich entdeckt werde. Wenn ich einen anderen Weg versuche dann entdecken mich wieder andere Wachen. Wenn ich aufs Bonusziel scheissen will und versuche ne verdammte Wache zu töten dann macht Haytham kein Onehitkill, neeeeiiin er fängt an wie wild auf den Typen einzuschlagen so das der auch noch schön um Hilfe rufen kann. Wunderbar 
Ich hasse solche behinderten Scheissmissionen. Die sind genauso kacke wie Missionen auf Zeit.


----------



## -angeldust- (2. Januar 2013)

Iwas machst Du da falsch, fand das mit den Kanonen recht simpel, vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück.
Aber pass auf, solltest Du die Wachen töten wollen. Eine von Ihnen ist George Washington.
Solltest Du ihn plätten haste die Missi auch verkackt.


----------



## Robonator (2. Januar 2013)

Ja aber was mach ich falsch? Da isn Zelt und ich soll da ran. Von der Seite kann ich nicht kommen weil ein Heuwagen im Weg steht. Vorm Zelt steht ne Wache und von der anderen Seite kann ich nicht hin da die Wache mich sonst sieht. 
Von hinten geht es nicht da dort eine Wand ist. An der Wand kann ich nicht klettern weil die Wache vorm Zelt auch immer wieder zur Wand schaut.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Januar 2013)

Das mit George Washington muss ich irgendwie verpasst haben... hmm ka wo der vorkam... 

@Robonator: wenn ich auf die schnelle richtig verstehe an welcher Stelle du gerade bist, dann versteck dich mal im Heuhaufen und versuch die Wache vor dem Zelt durch pfeifen wegzulocken.
Hmmm mir fällt aber gerade auch noch ein, dass es ein optionales Ziel war, niemanden zu töten, oder?

Habe bei der Mission auch recht viele Versuche gebraucht, weil es gereizt hatte, auch alles optionale zu erreichen, aber ja, einfach war es defintiv nicht, besonders das mit dem Kanonen sabotieren und gleichzeitig keinen zu killen...


----------



## Robonator (2. Januar 2013)

Ja es war optional und ich würd es ja schon ganz gern schaffen.  :/
Was mich einfach am meisten ankotzt ist, das ich bei einem Fehlschlag erstmal wieder alles von vorne machen darf -.-


----------



## Shona (3. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja es war optional und ich würd es ja schon ganz gern schaffen.  :/
> Was mich einfach am meisten ankotzt ist, das ich bei einem Fehlschlag erstmal wieder alles von vorne machen darf -.-


 Du kannst dich an das untere kleine zelt anlehnen und dann pfeiffen. nun gehe durch das hohe gras, hinter diesen zelten, zum großen zelt. Der Hammel krieg das eigentlich nicht mit, musst allerdings schnell gehen sonst erwischt er dich. dann gehste ans obere kleine zelt und pfeifst wieder nun kannste wieder nach unten gehen

George Washington ist einer der Wachen die man belauscht xD wie kann man das nicht mit bekommen? 
Und ich hab ihn ausversehen getötet weil ich im heuwagen lag und die falsche taste aufm controller gedrück hab als die vorbei gelaufen sind


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2013)

Klingt einfach als es ist. Sobald ich Leertaste drücke zum schneller gehen sagt der Typ "hä?" dreht sich um und sieht mich. Hab ähnliches ja schon versucht :/


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. Januar 2013)

Also ich konnte auch zwischen den Büschen hin und hersprinten und sobald dich einer gehört oder doch gesehen hat, flott nächsten Busch sprinten.... ka obs nen Unterschied macht, aber ich habe mitm 360 Pad gespielt und damit kann man ja "dosiert" rennen.


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2013)

Muss ich mal schauen. Evtl morgen mal den PS3 Controller wieder anschliessen.


----------



## Shona (3. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Muss ich mal schauen. Evtl morgen mal den PS3 Controller wieder anschliessen.


 Wenn du den nutzen willst dann brauchst du aber Xpadder oder ein anderes Programm das den X360 simuliert, den offiziel wird nur das x360 unstützt.

Ich mache aber mal ein video und lade es hoch kann aber bis heute abend dauern^^


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Wenn du den nutzen willst dann brauchst du aber Xpadder oder ein anderes Programm das den X360 simuliert, den offiziel wird nur das x360 unstützt.
> 
> Ich mache aber mal ein video und lade es hoch kann aber bis heute abend dauern^^


 
Motionjoy


----------



## -angeldust- (3. Januar 2013)

versuch die missi erstmal so zu schaffen. die optionalen ziele machst du dann spaeter. also kill ruhig ein paar.

ich bin uebrigens am anglfang nicht in den heuwagen. hab mich im busch versteckt. dann die leiter hoch aufs dach. dort bist du immer im lauschradius. und dich sieht auch keiner. am ende dann dort runter springen und zwischen den daechern/im busch warten. vielleicht hilft dir das....


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Iwas machst Du da falsch, fand das mit den Kanonen recht simpel, vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück.
> Aber pass auf, solltest Du die Wachen töten wollen. Eine von Ihnen ist George Washington.
> Solltest Du ihn plätten haste die Missi auch verkackt.


 
Jetzt muß ich aber mal die Frage stellen: Wo hast du denn da bei den Wachen Georg Washington gesehen? 

DAS interessiert mich jetzt mal. Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube zu der zeit (im Spiel) in der Haythem (für mich eh der coolste  ) im Einsatz ist gehe ich arg davon aus das der gute George noch auf der Militärakademie war oder so ähnlich Kurz, der kommt doch erst Jahre später zum Einsatz.

@Robonator, kannst du mit deinen Fäusten also blosen Händen da nicht durch? Soweit ich mich erinnere gilt in der Mission "blos KO schlagen" und nicht killen?!


----------



## Shona (3. Januar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich aber mal die Frage stellen: Wo hast du denn da bei den Wachen Georg Washington gesehen?
> 
> DAS interessiert mich jetzt mal. Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube zu der zeit (im Spiel) in der Haythem (für mich eh der coolste  ) im Einsatz ist gehe ich arg davon aus das der gute George noch auf der Militärakademie war oder so ähnlich Kurz, der kommt doch erst Jahre später zum Einsatz


 Habt ihr überhaupt zugehört in der Squenz? 
Die Wache in Blau ist Georg Washington kannst sie ja mal töten dann wirst du es merken 

Achja hab das Video zwar fertig aber mit dem hochladen dauert es leider noch bis morgen -.-"


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Habt ihr überhaupt zugehört in der Squenz?
> Die Wache in Blau ist Georg Washington kannst sie ja mal töten dann wirst du es merken
> 
> Achja hab das Video zwar fertig aber mit dem hochladen dauert es leider noch bis morgen -.-"



Bist du da sicher? Wenn ich das morgen nochmal anschmeisse und das ist nicht Georg dann staubt es!


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2013)

> @Robonator, kannst du mit deinen Fäusten also blosen Händen da nicht durch? Soweit ich mich erinnere gilt in der Mission "blos KO schlagen" und nicht killen?!


Bringt nix sobald ich einen schlage schreit er und ich wurde entdeckt... lol


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bist du da sicher? Wenn ich das morgen nochmal anschmeisse und das ist nicht Georg dann staubt es!


Klar bin ich mir sicher hab es doch für due aufnahme gespielt^^ und der andere nennt ihn George und ich hab ihn ausversehen beim ersten durchspielen getötet und dann kam ein Schwarzer Bildschirm in dem stand das ich Georg Washington getötet habe. Außerdem ist es der einzige Soldat in der Sequenz der eine blaue Uniform trägt


----------



## Mandurar (4. Januar 2013)

welche sequenz seit ihr ? xD

und habt ihr auch das problem das ihr oben und unten schwarze balken habt ?
habe einen 16:10 monitor und muss das spiel auf 1680x900 spielen das es vollbild ist 
deswegen sieht es auch nicht ganz so fein von den texturen aus ..


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

So hier das Video zu Sequenz 3-2 und wie man die Map bekommt ohne entdeckt zu werden 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al1kU_n7rp4


----------



## orca113 (4. Januar 2013)

Mandurar schrieb:


> welche sequenz seit ihr ? xD
> 
> und habt ihr auch das problem das ihr oben und unten schwarze balken habt ?
> habe einen 16:10 monitor und muss das spiel auf 1680x900 spielen das es vollbild ist
> deswegen sieht es auch nicht ganz so fein von den texturen aus ..



Das ist noch das Ende von Anfang mit Hathem in Sequenz 3


----------



## Snipa (4. Januar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bringt nix sobald ich einen schlage schreit er und ich wurde entdeckt... lol


 
du musst dich ungesehen von hinten anschleichen, und ihn dann mit bloßen händen ohnmächtig würgen. dann zählt er auch nicht als tot


----------



## Mandurar (4. Januar 2013)

ach die mission war doch easy aber ich hatte j noch was geschrieben wegen den schwarzen balken :/
weiß da keiner was ?


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2013)

Mandurar schrieb:


> ach die mission war doch easy aber ich hatte j noch was geschrieben wegen den schwarzen balken :/
> weiß da keiner was ?


 Nope da AC schon immer auf 16:9 ausgelegt ist. Einzige was du machen kannst ist im Windows selbst eine 16:9 auflössung wählen dann sollte es im spiel ebenfalls weg sein


----------



## Mandurar (4. Januar 2013)

naja es ist dann immernoch ein 16:10 monitor...
hmm das ist aber echt doof.muss ich es wohl so weiter spielen


----------



## orca113 (5. Januar 2013)

Mandurar schrieb:


> ach die mission war doch easy aber ich hatte j noch was geschrieben wegen den schwarzen balken :/
> weiß da keiner was ?



JA das stimmt, da kommen später viel härtere Brocken.

Kannst du im Grafikkartentreiber nicht irgendwas nachen mit der Auflösung?


----------



## Mandurar (5. Januar 2013)

habe jetzt noch nicht geguckt aber es ist und bleibt halt ein 16:10 monitor.
selbst wenn ich 16:9 einstellen könnte hätte ich balken weil der halt nicht so breit ist wie ein 16:9 monitor.

naja ich geb mich halt mit 1680x900 zufrieden.


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Januar 2013)

Sou... hab das jetzt auch begonnen. Muss sagen... technisch erste Sahne. Läuft wunderbar flüssig auf max und sieht schon einen ganzen Tick besser aus als zuletzt Revelations.
Das Setting find ich sehr sehr erfrischend. Ehrlich gesagt, wäre nochmal so ein Setting gewesen wie in den letzten Teilen hätte ich warscheinlich drauf verzichtet, das hing mir echt schon zum Hals raus.

Das einzige was mich jetzt nach den ersten zwei Sequenzen schon stört ist diese dumme KI. Man kann 10 Soldaten hintereinander quasi um die Ecke pfeifen und dann sieht es so aus als wäre da nur einer, weil jeder einzelne 1:1 gleich hingesetzt wird. Keinem fällt mal auf dass da schon 9 Gewehre am Boden liegen ... und wenn eine Patrouille vorbeikommt... fällt das ja überhaupt nicht auf dass da 10 "pennende" Leute am Boden liegen. Das is echt sowas von ein Weichspüler-Schwierigkeitsgrad *lol*. Naja wenigstens gibt es wieder optionale Herausforderungen sonst wäre das Spiel vermutlich echt nur eine "Berieselung" mit Button-Smashing. (Dasselbe eben wie bei den letzten 4 AC's lol). 

Aber der Rest macht Spaß und ist sehr stimmig.


----------



## orca113 (5. Januar 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Sou... hab das jetzt auch begonnen. Muss sagen... technisch erste Sahne. Läuft wunderbar flüssig auf max und sieht schon einen ganzen Tick besser aus als zuletzt Revelations.
> Das Setting find ich sehr sehr erfrischend. Ehrlich gesagt, wäre nochmal so ein Setting gewesen wie in den letzten Teilen hätte ich warscheinlich drauf verzichtet, das hing mir echt schon zum Hals raus.
> 
> Das einzige was mich jetzt nach den ersten zwei Sequenzen schon stört ist diese dumme KI. Man kann 10 Soldaten hintereinander quasi um die Ecke pfeifen und dann sieht es so aus als wäre da nur einer, weil jeder einzelne 1:1 gleich hingesetzt wird. Keinem fällt mal auf dass da schon 9 Gewehre am Boden liegen ... und wenn eine Patrouille vorbeikommt... fällt das ja überhaupt nicht auf dass da 10 "pennende" Leute am Boden liegen. Das is echt sowas von ein Weichspüler-Schwierigkeitsgrad *lol*. Naja wenigstens gibt es wieder optionale Herausforderungen sonst wäre das Spiel vermutlich echt nur eine "Berieselung" mit Button-Smashing. (Dasselbe eben wie bei den letzten 4 AC's lol).
> ...


 
Mach dir mal um den Schwierigkeitsgrad keine Platte...



> Das einzige was mich jetzt nach den ersten zwei Sequenzen


 


> hab das jetzt auch begonnen.


 
Warts mal ab!


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Januar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mach dir mal um den Schwierigkeitsgrad keine Platte...
> 
> Warts mal ab!


 
Ja... das hat man mir bei den anderen Teilen auch immer gesagt aber geändert hat sich nix.
Vor allem ist man schon sowas von übermächtig. Ich mein der haut ja jetzt schon mit ner Nadel 10 bewaffnete Leute problmlos ins Jenseits... aber gut dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## orca113 (5. Januar 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Ja... das hat man mir bei den anderen Teilen auch immer gesagt aber geändert hat sich nix.
> Vor allem ist man schon sowas von übermächtig. Ich mein der haut ja jetzt schon mit ner Nadel 10 bewaffnete Leute problmlos ins Jenseits... aber gut dein Wort in Gottes Ohr



Klar, aber du musst bedenken, ich hätte da auch durchlaufen können wie ein Irrer. Lege es mal auf die optionalen Missionsziele an. Da kommst du ins Schleudern


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Januar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Klar, aber du musst bedenken, ich hätte da auch durchlaufen können wie ein Irrer. Lege es mal auf die optionalen Missionsziele an. Da kommst du ins Schleudern


 
Genau das tu ich auch. Ich bin generell eher ein Stealth Spieler. Zumindest in diesem Genre und sofern es die Missionen zulassen. Also immer so wenige wie möglich töten um ans Ziel zu gelangen. Einfach weil es oft wesentlich schwerer ist und man mehr vom Spiel hat. In Sequ 3 merke ich gerade, dass man nun ja auf alle Varianten auch betäuben kann a la Splinter Cell so kurz uns schmerzlos. Yey! Sowas hab ich mir bei dem Spiel immer gewünscht. Da kann man die Sachen taktisch gleich ganz anders angehen. 
Gameplay find ich wirklich erste Sahne und sofern da auch immer genug optionale Herausforderungen sind wo man dran zu knabbern hat ist es für mich auch in Ordnung *gggg*.
Solche Spiele muss man sich zurecht biegen bzw. so spielen wie man es am Liebsten hat.
Klar könnte man vermutlich teilweise einfach durchstürmen und alles niedermähen aber das macht ja keinen Spaß.
Es trotzdem zu tun und zu sagen.. was fürn Schmarrn ... ne da ist man dann ja selber Schuld


----------



## -angeldust- (6. Januar 2013)

na lustig anzusehen ist es schon wenn man ploetzlich 20 tote wachen um sich liegen hat.  aber gebe dir recht. das spiel an sich ist total easy. aber nimmt man sich zeit fuer die otionalen ziele. umgeht man die wachen bzw. toetet nur leise, dann wird es um einiges schwerer.  das is ja das schine an ac 3. im prinzip kann man den schwierigkeistgrad in der missi durch die optionalen ziele selbst bestimmen....


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Januar 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> na lustig anzusehen ist es schon wenn man ploetzlich 20 tote wachen um sich liegen hat.  aber gebe dir recht. das spiel an sich ist total easy. aber nimmt man sich zeit fuer die otionalen ziele. umgeht man die wachen bzw. toetet nur leise, dann wird es um einiges schwerer.  das is ja das schine an ac 3. im prinzip kann man den schwierigkeistgrad in der missi durch die optionalen ziele selbst bestimmen....


 
Jop, genau das hab ich gemeint 
Bin jetzt Sequ 6 und das Spiel ist wirklich hervorragend bisweilen. 
Vor allem... wenn die optionalen irgendwann nicht gleich wollen kann man ja später jederzeit wieder in die Sequenz einsteigen und sie vervollständigen. Man ist also nicht auf Teufel komm raus gezwungen gleich alles auf 100% zu bringen und sich zu ärgern bei Trial & Error Stellen. Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden bisweilen.

P.s.: Paar lustige Bugs sind da schon noch drin gg. Bin vorhin beim Hochlaufen auf einen Schneeberg durch diesen hindruch gestürzt... quasi 10 Sekunden mal ins weiße "Nichts" gefallen und dann Desync haha.


----------



## BabaYaga (13. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand schon rausgefunden wie man die "Stimmen" lauter kriegt?
Egal wie sehr ich Musik/Effekte runterdreh und die Stimmen rauf, es ändert sich nix. Die Stimmen sind viel zu leise.
Manchmal versteht man sie ganz gut, manchmal fast überhaupt nicht, selbst mit Kopfhörern. Scheint ja laut Google ein bekanntes Problem zu sein? 
Hat da vielleicht schon jemand Abhilfe gefunden? Das ist nämlich nicht sehr "toll"... um es milde auszudrücken.


----------



## Mandurar (14. Januar 2013)

habs selbe problem.


----------



## anon666 (14. Januar 2013)

Kommt das nur mir so vor oder sieht Desmond etwas verhungert aus? ich habe die älteren gerade nicht installiert, ich meine aber das er mal anders aussah.


----------



## Mandurar (14. Januar 2013)

der sah immer so aus xD


----------



## anon666 (14. Januar 2013)

Blödsinn, ich habe gerade auf Youtube nachgesehen und er sieht anders aus. 

Photo Album - Imgur

Die ersten beiden Bilder sind aus Revelations und das dritte Bild von Brotherhood, das vierte Bild ist aus AC3.


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich kenne nur AC3 aber egal wie der aussieht, der kommt mir eh rüber wie ein Weichspüler... alles andere als ein Held der ist niemals Nachfahre eine Connor, geschweige denn eines Haythem Kenway... Hallo!? Grade Haythem hat wie ich finde eine super Figur als Held/Antagonist gemacht... Desmond geht wie ich finde gar nicht 

Ist aber eben nur meine Meinung  

Er könnte schon etwas mehr essen


----------



## anon666 (14. Januar 2013)

Desmond schien schon immer etwas verwirrt, anfangs wirkte er noch verwirrter als er es jetzt ist.

Edit: In AC2 ist das besonders gut aufgefallen, Ezio war ja zu beginn auch sehr "kindisch" und hatte eher Frauen im Sinn als seine eigentliche Mission, er wurde dagegen erwachsen und reif. Desmond dagegen war eher so als hätte er gar nicht mal zugesehen.


----------



## BabaYaga (14. Januar 2013)

Hm so ich hab jetzt noch ein ganz anders Problem. Bin mir nur nicht sicher woran das liegt. Vielleicht hats ja mit dem Pach zu tun der da gerade rauskam. Auf jeden Fall ändert mein TV nach dem Spielstart die Auflösung auf 1280x720. Sieht alles aus wie hingekotzt. Im Spiel selbst in den Optionen ist aber nach wie vor alles korrekt auf FullHD eingestellt. 
Wenn ich versuche die Auflösung zu wechselt ändert sie der TV immer wieder auf 1280x720, egal was im Spiel eingestellt ist...

Hab mal ein paar Spiele in Steam getestet da läuft alles ganz normal. Was ist denn jetzt kaputt? -.-

[Edit] Hab jetzt zum Testen meinen alten Monitor angeschlossen. Dasselbe Problem. DEn skaliert das Spiel allerdings gleich runter auf 800x600 obwohl 1080p eingestellt ist. Ach Menno :/


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2013)

Muß das Patch sein. Auf der Xbox ist auch einiges irgendwie komisch seit dem 

Da wird am PC auch was verbockt sein.


----------



## Shona (15. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist alles normal 

Hast du zufällig den neuesten Nvidia Treiber 310.90 installiert? Oder den 310.64 beta?
Der erste verursacht nämlich einige Problem, wie z. B. Bluescreeens beim Booten und der Beta schafft es das einzelne Spiele sich aufhängen andere aber ganz normal laufen.

Ich selbst habe noch den 306.97 und werde auch definitiv nicht Updaten solange ich nicht besseres lese als das oben genannte.


----------



## Mandurar (15. Januar 2013)

bei mir laufen alle games perfekt mit dem neuen treiber xD ich denke eher das das ein problem vom spiel ist..hatte ich schon öfter das die sprache einfach zu leise war.


----------



## Shona (15. Januar 2013)

Mandurar schrieb:


> bei mir laufen alle games perfekt mit dem neuen treiber xD ich denke eher das das ein problem vom spiel ist..hatte ich schon öfter das die sprache einfach zu leise war.


Es geht hier nicht um die Laustärke sondern darum, dass das Bild runter skaliert wird auf eine Auflösung die nicht eingestellt ist


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Januar 2013)

den aktuellen whql hab ich schon ein paar Tage drauf und mit dem lief es auch ganz normal bis uplay mir gestern vor Spielstart den Patch eingespielt hat, seit dem hab ich das Problem :/


----------



## Snipa (15. Januar 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Desmond schien schon immer etwas verwirrt, anfangs wirkte er noch verwirrter als er es jetzt ist.
> 
> Edit: In AC2 ist das besonders gut aufgefallen, Ezio war ja zu beginn auch sehr "kindisch" und hatte eher Frauen im Sinn als seine eigentliche Mission, er wurde dagegen erwachsen und reif. Desmond dagegen war eher so als hätte er gar nicht mal zugesehen.


 
ezio hatte auch quasi ein leben lang zeit, diese veränderung zu machen. bei desmond sinds nur ein paar wochen/tage. in dieser zeitspanne ändert sich niemand so radikal

und ja, auch ich finde, dass desmond in ac3 kaum mehr als desmond zu erkennen ist... schade eigentlich :/


----------



## Shona (15. Januar 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> den aktuellen whql hab ich schon ein paar Tage drauf und mit dem lief es auch ganz normal bis uplay mir gestern vor Spielstart den Patch eingespielt hat, seit dem hab ich das Problem :/


aber im spiel stimmen alle einstellungen? 

somit kann es eigentlich nocht am spiel liegen sonst müsste das jeder haben und dem ist nicht so. es kann nur sein das der neue treiber nicht richtig kompatibel ist und das erst Auswirkungen zeigt seit dem patch vom spiel.  wäre nocht das erste spiel das mit nem neuen grafiktreiber probleme hat,  nur das es nvidia ist und nicht wie sonst amd (ati) 

ich erinnere mich da noch an die zeiten wenn l4d/l4d2 ein update bekam und viele der ati user erstmal nen älteren grafiktreiber installieren mussten das sie wieder spielen konnten,  weil der neue nicht kompatibel mit dem spiel war.   

installiere mal nen älteren grafiktreiber und schau ob es immer noch so ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Januar 2013)

Jop ich werd später mal den alten Treiber einspielen... kann ja nicht sein.
Wie gesagt im Spiel steht es auf FullHD aber der Monitor selbst skaliert dann einfach um, die Einstellungen im Spiel bleiben aber richtig.
Die Steamspiele funktionieren auch alle ganz normal... nur bei AC3 hab ich das Problem.


----------



## anon666 (15. Januar 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> ezio hatte auch quasi ein leben lang zeit, diese veränderung zu machen. bei desmond sinds nur ein paar wochen/tage. in dieser zeitspanne ändert sich niemand so radikal


 
Auch wenn es nur eine kurze Zeit war, sein Leben wurde ja mit deren Leben synchronisiert. Er hat einen große teil deren Leben miterlebt und hat auch deren Fähigkeiten erlernt. Ich glaube schon das so etwas einen beeindruckt. 

Also wenn man mich entführen würde, mich in eine Maschine stecken würde die mich zurück in die Vergangenheit bringen würde und ich plötzlich anfangen würde Zeichen an denn Wänden zu sehen die andere nicht sehen können, ja dann wäre ich nicht so locker und verpeilt. 

Aber mal was anderes, hat einer von euch auch denn Bug das hin und wieder mal die Pferde hängen bleiben? Also sie galoppieren, bleiben aber an der selbe stelle stehen als wäre da eine Mauer. Ist mir jetzt zwei mal passiert.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2013)

> Aber mal was anderes, hat einer von euch auch denn Bug das hin und wieder mal die Pferde hängen bleiben? Also sie galoppieren, bleiben aber an der selbe stelle stehen als wäre da eine Mauer. Ist mir jetzt zwei mal passiert.


 
Du meinst wie in BF3 wo man auch bei jeder Gelegenheit an unsichtbaren Stellen hängen bleibt?()

Nun, ich spiele auf der Xbox, aber selbst da hast du das was du gerade geschildert hast. Blöd ist das.


----------



## Mandurar (15. Januar 2013)

naja ich kann auf nicht mit pferden über die kleinsten hindernisse springen oder galopieren..
ist schon doof gemacht.


----------



## -angeldust- (15. Januar 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur eine kurze Zeit war, sein Leben wurde ja mit deren Leben synchronisiert. Er hat einen große teil deren Leben miterlebt und hat auch deren Fähigkeiten erlernt. Ich glaube schon das so etwas einen beeindruckt.
> 
> Also wenn man mich entführen würde, mich in eine Maschine stecken würde die mich zurück in die Vergangenheit bringen würde und ich plötzlich anfangen würde Zeichen an denn Wänden zu sehen die andere nicht sehen können, ja dann wäre ich nicht so locker und verpeilt.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes, hat einer von euch auch denn Bug das hin und wieder mal die Pferde hängen bleiben? Also sie galoppieren, bleiben aber an der selbe stelle stehen als wäre da eine Mauer. Ist mir jetzt zwei mal passiert.


Ja das mit den Pferden hatte ich auch ein paar mal. Dumm gemacht isses. Pferd bleibt z.b. mitten auf ner Wiese stehen, ohne erkennbares Hinderniss. Also absitzen und so weiter...


----------



## hor1z0n (15. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht's denn mit dem "Assassins_Creed_III_BattleHardened_MP_DLC" bei euch aus? Kam grad die Meldung per E-Mail rein, dass der DLC nun zum Download bereit ist. 
Natürlich wie bei Ubisoft gängig ist der Downloadlink etwas schwer zu erkennen. Soweit so gut das Ding ist ~300MB groß.
Lässt sich zwar installieren, Windows begrüßt mich danach aber immer wieder(!) mit der Meldung dass das Programm (also der DLc) möglicherweise nicht richtig installiert sei.
Nachdem ich den Aktivierungscode im Hauptmenü eingegeben habe, kommt die Meldung, dass der Code zwar aktiviert wurde aber das DLC-Paket noch installiert werden muss um Zugriff darauf zu erhalten.

Ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr was ich von Ubisoft halten soll...


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Januar 2013)

So ich hab den Fehler bezüglich der Auflösung gefunden.
Der Treiber war es nicht. Ob das jetzt ein Bug ist vom Treiber oder vom Spiel, ich weis es nicht wirklich.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich unter "Auflösung" unter dem Punkt "Texte und weitere Elemente vergrößern oder verkleiner" auf 150% größer gestellt damit ich auch von der Couch aus alles schön lesen kann.
Diese Einstellung soll sich doch aber bitte nicht auf Spiele auswirken? Ich meine tut sie ja auch nicht außer im Fall von Assassins Creed.
Sobald ich dort auf 100% (normal) stelle, läuft das Spiel in 1080p und der Monitor switched auch nicht um.
Verwende ich nur irgendeine Einstellung außer Standard, switched der Monitor die Auflösung obwohl im Spiel immer noch die richtige eingestellt ist. Na das is ja mal ein Dreck.

Da andere Spiele die ich in der Zwischenzeit mit den 150% getestet habe ganz normal funktionieren, sieht das für mich trotzdem wie ein Bug vom Spiel aus bzw. das kann wohl irgendwie nicht mit dieser Einstellung umgehen -.-
Na auf jeden Fall weis ich jetzt wie ich normal weiterzoggen kann. Danke für die Unterstützung...

Und bezüglich den Pferden...
Da bleibt man echt am kleinsten Fussel hängen, tierisch nervig aber naja...


----------



## Shona (15. Januar 2013)

hor1z0n schrieb:


> aber das DLC-Paket noch installiert werden muss um Zugriff darauf zu erhalten.


DAs ist einfach eine standart meldung weil einge meinen das wenn sie den code eingeben das dies reicht und das DLC sich im hintergrund alleine installiert  Spiel neustarten dann sollte alles da sein

@Major Fletcher
Naja du hast eine Windows Funktion eingestellt und wunderst dich das nichts mehr geht? Ernsthaft? 
Übrigens hat die nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun, es kann sein das sich das Spiel durch das Update anders diesbezüglich verhält aber dafür kann es nichts den Ubi kann ja nicht riechen das du sowas nutzt  

Trotzdem ist meine vermutung immer noch das es mit dem neuen grafktreiber zusammenhängt und der das Auslöst auch wenn andere Spiele nicht betroffen sind


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist meine vermutung immer noch das es mit dem neuen grafktreiber zusammenhängt und der das Auslöst auch wenn andere Spiele nicht betroffen sind



Ich hab jetzt die 2 Treiber davor probiert und da gehts auch nicht, also nur in AC3, sonst schon überall.
Also bis auf dieses eine Ding funktionieren meine Win-Einstellungen üblicherweise gg.


----------



## Bu11et (17. Januar 2013)

Hey Leutz,

krieg bei der Installation ständig eine Fehlermeldung (Fehler bei der Featureübertragung) . Habe die Dowloadversion von der Samsungaktion runtergeladen und kriag das Game nicht mal intalliert. Hab bischen rumgeschaut und fand zahlreiche andere Fehlermeldungen. Jedoch nichts konstruktives, was mir bei meinem Problemm helfen konnte.
Kennt jemand hier evtl. das Problemm?


----------



## anon666 (17. Januar 2013)

Einer der Designer von AC3 heist Paul Fu, komisch das mir das bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen ist.

Ich glaube jedenfalls das es ein AC4 geben wird.


----------



## Bu11et (19. Januar 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob es wichtig wäre die Vorgänger zu kennen? Hab den dritten Teil gestartet und werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich seid dem zweiten Teil einiges verpasst habe . 
Brotherhood und Relevations war doch dazwischen oder?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Januar 2013)

Na an dir sind die ganzen Hintergrundinfos zu Desmond und "dem Apfel" vorbei gegangen, denn diese Nebenstory zieht sich ja wie ein Faden durch alle Teile.
Bzgl. Connor spielt es keine Rolle, ob du die anderen Teile kennst.


----------



## Bu11et (19. Januar 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Na an dir sind die ganzen Hintergrundinfos zu Desmond und "dem Apfel" vorbei gegangen, denn diese Nebenstory zieht sich ja wie ein Faden durch alle Teile.
> Bzgl. Connor spielt es keine Rolle, ob du die anderen Teile kennst.


 
Also lohnt es sich aufjeden Fall die Vorgänger durchzuspielen? Oder reicht es vllt, wenn ich die Zusammenfassung der jeweiligen Teile irgendwo durchlesse??
Würd schon gern endlich loslegen .


----------



## anon666 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich würde sagen das es schon wichtig wäre, da kommt man halt in die AC Stimmung. Zusammenfassungen würde ich nicht empfehlen, die geben einem zwar die infos, aber nicht dieses feeling.


----------



## Bu11et (19. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tipp! Muss jetzt nur noch die beiden Teile irgendwo günstig auftreiben .


----------



## anon666 (19. Januar 2013)

Da gibt es mehr als nur zwei, AC1, AC2 AC:Brotherhood und dann AC:Revelations. Danach kommt erst AC3. Es sind also 4 Teile die vor AC:3 kamen. Brotherhood und Revelations sind so etwas wie Episoden, die machen halt direkt dort weiter wo AC:2 aufgehört hat. Brotherhood gab es ja mal für 4.99€ auf Steam.


----------



## Bu11et (19. Januar 2013)

Ersten Teil habe ich nach dem Release gespielt und den zweiten gabs beim Laptop gratis dazu. Ist allerdings über 2 Jahre her :/.
Von daher werd ich meinen Gedächtnis etwas nachhelfen müssen ^^.


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Na an dir sind die ganzen Hintergrundinfos zu Desmond und "dem Apfel" vorbei gegangen, denn diese Nebenstory zieht sich ja wie ein Faden durch alle Teile.
> Bzgl. Connor spielt es keine Rolle, ob du die anderen Teile kennst.



Also ich bin auch erst mit AC3 dazu gekommen. Mich hat Amerika in der Kolonialzeit und Conner mit seinen indianischen Wurzeln sowas von angezogen... Die ersten Sequenzen hast du als Neuling noch dieses häääää???!!!! wenn es um die Story im gesamten geht aber im Laufe von AC3 kannst du recht gut durch den von Kaki genannten Faden durchblicken , oder besser gesagt im folgen.


----------



## Shona (19. Januar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch erst mit AC3 dazu gekommen. Mich hat Amerika in der Kolonialzeit und Conner mit seinen indianischen Wurzeln sowas von angezogen... Die ersten Sequenzen hast du als Neuling noch dieses häääää???!!!! wenn es um die Story im gesamten geht aber im Laufe von AC3 kannst du recht gut durch den von Kaki genannten Faden durchblicken , oder besser gesagt im folgen.


Wer mit AC3 einsteigt hat ansich auch nichts was er verpassen könnte.  
Hat man vorher aber nur AC1 und AC2 gespielt und sieht dann den Vorspann bei AC3 in dem wirklich alles zusammengefasst wird, dann wundert man sich erstmal was alles passiert ist und was man wo verpasst hat 

Somit ist es kein Wunder das  Bu11et ein wenig auf dem Schlauch steht ^^ Mir ging es so mir mit AC:R damals, da ich vorher nur AC1 & AC2 gespielt hatte und mich gleich am Anfang sowie in der Mitte erstmal gefragt habe was das ist was ich da sehe und woher das kommt. Somit war dann klar das mit die komplette Geschichte aus AC:B gefehlt hat und ich das nie gespielt hatte, was ich aber gleich nachgeholt hatte


----------



## schmodel (20. Januar 2013)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Muss jetzt nur noch die beiden Teile irgendwo günstig auftreiben .


Bei okaysoft.de gibts den zweiten für weniger als 10 €
 hab ich mir vor einer Woche gekauft


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Januar 2013)

Manche optionalen Ziele greifen auch nur wie sie lustig sind hab ich so das Gefühl.
Am Ende von Sequenz 7 wo man Pitcairn optional per Luftattentat eliminieren soll ist ein gutes Beispiel.
Ich hab den Abschnitt jetzt 5x exakt identisch abgeschlossen. Rumgeschlichen ohne irgendwen zu töten und rauf auf den Baum, vom Baum auf den Fahnenmast, versteckte Klinge gewählt, ihn anvisiert und x gedrückt.
Connor springt runter auf das Pferd und erledigt ihn. 4x war das optionale Ziel nicht erfüllt, beim 5x auf einmal schon. Sowas nervt schon tierisch.
Gsd ist der Abschnitt schnell wieder gespielt aber wenn das dann ne längere Mission ist wo man schon mal 30  Minuten braucht bis man wieder an diesem Punkt ist, würd ich vermutlich schon mal den Hut drauf werfen. Motiviert nicht gerade wenn man eh alles richtig macht und es trotzdem nicht gerechnet wird.


----------



## anon666 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich durfte die Mission wiederholen weil der dämliche Conner Pitcairn einfach vom Pferd geschupst hat. Ich war da auch auf dem Fahnenmast, drücke X und er macht auch die richtige Animation, pack also die klinge aus und springt. Bei der Landung aber schubst er ihn einfach vom Pferd und setzt sich drauf  

Es gibt, wie auch in denn vorherigen Teilen einige bugs.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Januar 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Ich durfte die Mission wiederholen weil der dämliche Conner Pitcairn einfach vom Pferd geschupst hat. Ich war da auch auf dem Fahnenmast, drücke X und er macht auch die richtige Animation, pack also die klinge aus und springt. Bei der Landung aber schubst er ihn einfach vom Pferd und setzt sich drauf
> 
> Es gibt, wie auch in denn vorherigen Teilen einige bugs.



 Auch nicht schlecht 
Jap ich weis, mir sind eh schon etliche begegnet aber noch keiner der mich so lange aufgehalten hat. Bugs die Hauptmissionen oder auch optionale Ziele betreffen sind ja doch etwas gravierender als wie wenn Connor mal wieder an einem Felsen ansteht der gar nicht da ist gg.


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2013)

Der dämliche Conner.... 

Das ist aber auch ne ätzende Sache da mit Pitcain... brauchte da auch lange für.


----------



## Shona (20. Januar 2013)

Also das mit dem Luftangriff ging bei mir aufs erste Mal. Bei mir ist es am vorbeischleichen gescheitert was aber meine eigene Schuld war, weil ich immer wieder zu schnell gegangen bin und nicht warten konnte^^


----------



## Snipa (21. Januar 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Manche optionalen Ziele greifen auch nur wie sie lustig sind hab ich so das Gefühl.
> Am Ende von Sequenz 7 wo man Pitcairn optional per Luftattentat eliminieren soll ist ein gutes Beispiel.
> Ich hab den Abschnitt jetzt 5x exakt identisch abgeschlossen. Rumgeschlichen ohne irgendwen zu töten und rauf auf den Baum, vom Baum auf den Fahnenmast, versteckte Klinge gewählt, ihn anvisiert und x gedrückt.
> Connor springt runter auf das Pferd und erledigt ihn. 4x war das optionale Ziel nicht erfüllt, beim 5x auf einmal schon. Sowas nervt schon tierisch.
> Gsd ist der Abschnitt schnell wieder gespielt aber wenn das dann ne längere Mission ist wo man schon mal 30  Minuten braucht bis man wieder an diesem Punkt ist, würd ich vermutlich schon mal den Hut drauf werfen. Motiviert nicht gerade wenn man eh alles richtig macht und es trotzdem nicht gerechnet wird.


 
hatte das gleiche problem, allerdings hab ichs beim 3ten versuch dann geschafft. der grund, warum es manchmal klappt, und manchmal nicht, sind die wachen. eine paar patroullieren im kreis, und einer steht relativ dicht an pitcairn dran und schaut ihn direkt an. den mit gift außer gefecht setzen und warten, bis die patrouille euch den rücken kehrt, und dann klappts auch reibungslos


----------



## orca113 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich bin immernoch bei der letzten Mission, ich habe nicht mehr weitergemacht. Hoffe ich komme da jetrzt diese Woche mal zu.... Ich will wissen was mit dem "dämlichen Conner" passiert... Und wehe der 4. Teil ,wenn er denn kommt, spielt wieder in der Renaissence....


----------



## anon666 (21. Januar 2013)

Auf Deviantart hat jemand einige Artworks zu einem asiatischen Assassins Creed erstellt, meiner Meinung nach sehen die gut aus. Link: Amazing Chinese style Assassin's creed artwork - Imgur

Ich bezweile das es mit Connor weitergeht, er war meiner Meinung nach sowieso kein richtiger Assassine.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Januar 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> hatte das gleiche problem, allerdings hab ichs beim 3ten versuch dann geschafft. der grund, warum es manchmal klappt, und manchmal nicht, sind die wachen. eine paar patroullieren im kreis, und einer steht relativ dicht an pitcairn dran und schaut ihn direkt an. den mit gift außer gefecht setzen und warten, bis die patrouille euch den rücken kehrt, und dann klappts auch reibungslos


 
Oh. Das klingt allerdings einleuchtend weil es geht ja glaube ich darum ihn per Luftangriff & ungesehen zu eliminieren. Wenn die Wach einen sieht während man springt, bekommt man das glaube ich per Anzeige gar nicht mehr so wirklich mit aber es zählt dann eben nicht... Na so ein Schmarrn. Wenn man darauf nicht achtet ist es wirklich reine Glückssache!


----------



## Snipa (23. Januar 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Oh. Das klingt allerdings einleuchtend weil es geht ja glaube ich darum ihn per Luftangriff & ungesehen zu eliminieren. Wenn die Wach einen sieht während man springt, bekommt man das glaube ich per Anzeige gar nicht mehr so wirklich mit aber es zählt dann eben nicht... Na so ein Schmarrn. Wenn man darauf nicht achtet ist es wirklich reine Glückssache!


 
ich habs auch erst nachm 2ten versuch bemerkt, weil ich mich gewundert hab, warum ich das nicht erfüllt hatte.. dann ist mir aber im nachhinein aufgefallen, dass mich die eine wache eben entdeckt hatte, während ich pitcairn gemeuchelt hab. also nochmal, diesmal drauf geachtet, und siehe da, schon klappts


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Januar 2013)

Was ich ja wirklich gelungen finde sind die Seelschlachten. Da sollten die aber zukünftig ein eigenes Spiel draus machen  Hätte nicht gedacht dass mir sowas gefällt. Aber je mehr ich mich in solche Nebenmissionen reinhänge desto mehr habe ich das Gefühl dass ich in diesem AC-Teil am wenigsten Assassinen-Feeling herrscht. Das mit der Siedlung, jagen & co ist ja alles schön und gut aber was hat das alles wirklich mit einem Assassinen zu tun? Das gerät mir alles etwas zu sehr aus den Fugen. Hab jetzt in Sequenz neun sicher schon gefühlte 3 Milliarden Rotröcke abgeschlachtet lol. Macht dann auch nicht mehr so wirklich Spaß. Man neigt schnell dazu doch mal eben kurz die halbe Stadt im Alleingang von Rotröcken zu befreien weil man weis dass einem die sowieso nix anhaben können. Das Spiel sollte einen einfach ein wenig mehr fordern. So ähnlich wie in den alten Hitman Teilen. Wenn man da sinnlos rumballert kann man sich gleich selbst erschießen gg.


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2013)

Es ist getan. Mein erstes AC ist durch. Wow.... So muß ein Spiel sein. Das ist für mich eine gelungene Geschichte, Setting und Protagonisten.
AC3  gesellt sich nun als erstes Spiel neben MGS3 Snake Eater zu meinen "All-Time-Favorites".

Wahnsinn. Auch wenn sie es nich lesen werden: den Entwicklern ein ganz dickes Danke!

Aber so bös getroffen wie das Gespräch das Conner  mit Hickey führt, nachdem Conner ihn aufgehalten hat, hat mich lange nichts mehr.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Januar 2013)

Sry aber AC3 ist im Vergleich zu AC2 unglaublich schlecht.


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Sry aber AC3 ist im Vergleich zu AC2 unglaublich schlecht.



Nein, für mich nicht. 

D.h. ich kann nicht vergleichen. Aber allein schon das mit den Indianern, "die neue Welt"-Setting usw sind für mich einfach das was es für mich besonders macht.


----------



## anon666 (26. Januar 2013)

Die sind beide sehr verschieden. Ich persönlich finde das AC2 (+Brotherhood und Revelations) sich eher wie ein Assassins Creed Spiel anfühlen. Mir hat auch deren Story besser gefallen, ich finde sie war Emotionsreicher. Ich habe viel mehr Wut und Hass gespürt als ich AC2 spielte, der tot seines Vaters und seiner Brüder hat mich schon erwischt. Außerdem war man auch dem Character selber näher da man bei der Ausbildung dabei war. Man konnte miterleben wie aus dem Assassinen der erst seine Familie nicht schützen konnte und flüchten musste ein unbesiegbarer Kämpfer wurde. 

AC3 dagegen hat andere Punkte in denen es gut. Man hat einfach eine größere und umfangreichere Welt die man erkunden und erforschen kann. In AC2 war ja fast alles gleich. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind beide sehr gut.


----------



## christian.pitt (26. Januar 2013)

naja, mir kommt es so vor, wenn man von anfang an dabei ist, kommt es einen so vor als wäre ac2 wirklich das beste ac. Wahrscheinlich auch deshalb, da ac mit diesem teil den größten schritt gemacht hat 
objektiv betrachtet finde ich den 3. teil gameplaytechnisch am besten. der soundtrack, die atmosphäre und die story finde ich aber vom 2. teil besser - wobei die atmosphäre beim 1. teil auch nicht schlecht ist 

btw: die anfangszene, wo ezio mit seinem bruder den kirchtum erklimmt und die beiden dann anschließend florenz von oben betrachten, gehört zu meinen alltime-favorites-szenen in videospielen


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Januar 2013)

Bin jetzt Sequenz 11 und bleibe dabei, das neue Setting ist anfangs zwar cool aber story-/gameplaytechnisch reiht es sich bei mir am vorletzten Platz ein. Auf dem letzten ist Revelations ^^. Naja mal schaun was in den Sequenzen jetzt noch kommt, bezweifle aber dass sich meine Meinung noch ändern wird...


----------



## Shona (27. Januar 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> naja, mir kommt es so vor, wenn man von anfang an dabei ist, kommt es einen so vor als wäre ac2 wirklich das beste ac.


Zwischen AC2 und AC3 lagen auch 2-3 Jahre in denen man sich mit AC2, AC:B und AC:R beschäftigen konnte und immer tiefer in die Geschichte rein kam. Gerade weil es diese 2 Sequels gibt ist man viel tiefer in der Geschichte von AC2 als man es je in in AC1/AC3 sein wird. Außer es kommen noch Sequels von AC3 was ich sehr begrüßen würde, den es gab doch schon so ein paar Punkte in denen ich gerne mehr erfahren würde 

Man muss auch bedenken das kaum jemand noch an AC3 geglaubt hat und es für alle überraschend war das es kommt. Auch das Ubi eigentlich schon seit dem Release von AC2 dran arbeitet und es über 2 Jahre lang geheim halten konnte.

AC3 ist in jeder hinsicht ansders als AC1/AC2 aber das soll es auch sein, den schon alleine die Zeitepoche in der man ist sollte einem klar machen das es kaum möglich ist es wie AC1/A2 zu machen. Es gibt viel weniger Assassinen als zu der voherigen Zeit und wie man an Connors Vater sieht, stehen auch einige auf der falsche Seite.....

Man sollte es somit nicht ganz verurteilen und vor allem der Vergleich zu AC2 hinkt ein wenig, den wenn ich AC1 und AC2 vergleiche dann ist AC1 auch nicht gerade das perfekte Spiel. :p


@christian.pitt
Die Sequels AC:B/AC:R wurde von anderen Ubi Studios gemacht als AC1/AC2/AC3 deshalb darf man hier auch nicht so viel erwarten  diese sollen schon so sein wie sie sind damit die Hauptteile nicht im Schatten von diesen stehen


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2013)

Sehr gut Shona!

Vor allem der Einwand mit der Epoche und der geschrumpften Zahl Assassinen und den umgedrehten wie Haytham.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Januar 2013)

So jetzt bin ich fertig. Oh Mann wie öde.
Wenn ich gewusst hätte dass das so schnell endet hätt ich mir die ganzen Nebenquests echt gespart. Das ist ja voll für die Fische.
Wenn man die optionalen ZIele weglässt spielt sich der Mainplot wohl in ca 10h. 
Dank der Subquests war ich auf 30h und wünschte ich hätte mir die 20h einfach nur gespart. lol
Ich sag's wie es ist. Ich vermisse die tollen Assassinengräber, die knackigen optionalen Rätsel und solche Dinge. Davon fehlt leider jede Spur in AC3.
Naja. Meine Wertung. 6/10 - Wird aber jetzt deinstalliert, sehe echt keinen Sinn mehr darin hier noch irgendwelche Sidequests fertig zu machen.

P.s.: Ich finde die Grafik wirklich ziemlich gut, gerade dank TXAA sieht das Spiel echt cool aus und läuft auch wirklich super flüssig. Eines der wenig positiven Dinge lol.


----------



## anon666 (27. Januar 2013)

Wegen AC1, hat es irgend jemandem gefallen? So wie ich das in Erinnerung habe wurde es doch generell als einseitig und langweilig beschrieben. Ich habe ja deswegen mit AC2 etwas gezögert. Ich glaube das man dann wegen AC:R angefangen hat AC1 so zu loben.

Haytham steht meiner Meinung nicht auf der falschen Seite. Ich glaube das es hier keine falsche Seite gibt sondern nur unterschiedliche Blickwinkel.


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Wegen AC1, hat es irgend jemandem gefallen? So wie ich das in Erinnerung habe wurde es doch generell als einseitig und langweilig beschrieben. Ich habe ja deswegen mit AC2 etwas gezögert. Ich glaube das man dann wegen AC:R angefangen hat AC1 so zu loben.
> 
> Haytham steht meiner Meinung nicht auf der falschen Seite. Ich glaube das es hier keine falsche Seite gibt sondern nur unterschiedliche Blickwinkel.


 
Haythem steht nicht auf der verkehrten Seite das ist richtig. Er ist eben irgendwann umgedreht worden. Im ein oder anderen Dialog mit Conner lässt er auch durchblicken das er einige Ziele der Assassinen auch für ehrenhaft hält.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Januar 2013)

AC1 war bis auf die sinnlosen Nebenaufgaben gar nicht mal so übel damals. Klar etwas eintönig aber hat mir persönlich immer noch mehr Spaß gemacht als Revelations lol.
Vor allem war es den Nachfolgern durch das DX10 optisch schon ein Stück überlegen.
Dachte beim ersten Start von AC2, was ist das denn jetzt für eine Verschlimmbesserung  gg


----------



## anon666 (27. Januar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Haythem steht nicht auf der verkehrten Seite das ist richtig. Er ist eben irgendwann umgedreht worden. Im ein oder anderen Dialog mit Conner lässt er auch durchblicken das er einige Ziele der Assassinen auch für ehrenhaft hält.


 
Das mag ja stimmen, in einigen Punkten sind sie sich ähnlich aber es kommt auf die großen Punkte an und da ist er eindeutig ein Templer. Es geht hier um Freiheit und Kontrolle, Haythem ist meiner Meinung nach eindeutig jemand der Kontrolliert.



Major Fletcher schrieb:


> AC1 war bis auf die sinnlosen Nebenaufgaben gar nicht mal so übel damals. Klar etwas eintönig aber hat mir persönlich immer noch mehr Spaß gemacht als Revelations lol.
> Vor allem war es den Nachfolgern durch das DX10 optisch schon ein Stück überlegen.
> Dachte beim ersten Start von AC2, was ist das denn jetzt für eine Verschlimmbesserung  gg


 
Für mich war es zu viel, "geh dahin und töte ihn, denn geh dort hin und töte den nächsten" wie auch in Far Cry2. So etwas empfinde ich nicht als Spiel, für mich ist das arbeit.


----------



## Snipa (27. Januar 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Wegen AC1, hat es irgend jemandem gefallen? So wie ich das in Erinnerung habe wurde es doch generell als einseitig und langweilig beschrieben. Ich habe ja deswegen mit AC2 etwas gezögert. Ich glaube das man dann wegen AC:R angefangen hat AC1 so zu loben.
> 
> Haytham steht meiner Meinung nicht auf der falschen Seite. Ich glaube das es hier keine falsche Seite gibt sondern nur unterschiedliche Blickwinkel.


 
ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir AC1 immer noch am besten gefallen hat. ka warum, vllt ist es auch nur der nostalgie-bonus 
aber das spiel hat mich damals einfach in seinen bann gezogen. mit den flüssigen animationen, der lebendigen welt, der grafik, dem gameplay...


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Januar 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Für mich war es zu viel, "geh dahin und töte ihn, denn geh dort hin und töte den nächsten" wie auch in Far Cry2. So etwas empfinde ich nicht als Spiel, für mich ist das arbeit.



Genau den Satz kannst du auf den Großteil der Nebenmissionen in sämtlichen Spielen umlegen.
Alleine in FC3 hast du ja quasi mit jedem Outpost mind 1x eine "geh dahin und bring Mr xy mit dem Messer um" und eine " geh dahin und töte Tier xy" Aufgabe...
Da weis ich immer nicht wieso alle Open-World in der jetzigen Form so toll finden. Was bringt denn so eine riesige Welt wenn man dann quasi die Aufgaben eines Gebietes nimmt und 100x klont ? ^^ -> Laaaangeeeweiiile *g*
Da hab ich ja noch lieber abwechslungsreiche Schlauchlevel als wie so Pseudoaufgaben die nur da sind um die Spielzeit zu strecken.


----------



## anon666 (28. Januar 2013)

Aus diesem Grund versuche ich auf solche Spiele zu verzichten. AC habe ich jetzt nur weil mich die Story interessiert, ansonsten bleibe ich aber bei unkomplizierten Spielen die mir geben was ich möchte. Far Cry 2 war ja meiner Meinung nach auch sehr schlimm was das angeht. So gut wie jede einzelne Mission ist jeweils am anderen ende der Karte und dann hat man auch nur eine Karte anstatt eines Navis. Da hätte ich mich genauso gut als Taxifahrer bewerben können.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2013)

> AC habe ich jetzt nur weil mich die Story interessiert, ansonsten bleibe  ich aber bei unkomplizierten Spielen die mir geben was ich möchte.


Definiere unkompliziert! Serious Sam like? 

Ich persönlich will bei einem Spiel möglichst lange wirklich gut unterhalten werden. Und das war bei AC3 schon der Fall. Die Story hat einen in den Bann gezogen, nur das Ende war mal wieder .


----------



## anon666 (4. Februar 2013)

Serious Sam wäre eines der Spiele dich ich genannt hätte. Ich dachte jetzt aber eher an Counter Strike (Valve Spiele generell) und Unreal Tournament. Da starte ich das Spiel und kann sofort anfangen, keine Nebenmissionen und auch keine Level Ups und Ränge die mich limitieren. Anspruchsvoll können diese Spiele auch sein, CS 5 gegen 5 und Left 4 Dead Versus ist brutal wenn man gegen gute Gegner spielt.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2013)

Solche Spiele zocke ich auch hin und wieder. Gerade UT3 zum Beispiel. Aber auf Dauer ist mir das dann doch etwas zu eintönig. Ich find´s halt einfach klasse, das es Spiele wie AC, Skyrim, Borderlands 2, Dead Island etc. etc. gibt. Denn für mich ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren die Langzeitmotivation und die Abwechslung.


----------



## anon666 (4. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ja nichts gegen AC oder ähnliche Spiele, ich habe eher etwas gegen Nebenmissionen. Ich möchte wissen wie es mit Ezio oder Desmond weitergeht, und nicht irgendwelche Federn/Tiere suchen. Hat mich auch an vielen Zelda spielen gestört, ich habe einfach keine lust fischen zu gehen, in links awakening musste man ja auch einige Nebenmissionen machen um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (4. Februar 2013)

Mir würde da sponntan Driver: San Francisco einfallen, ständig die gleichen Nebenmissionen nur um endlich mit der Story weiter machen zu DÜRFEN... 

Was mich an AC3 extrem stört ist z.B. in Boston, knappe 25-30 FPS -.-


----------



## Painkiller (5. Februar 2013)

> Ich habe ja nichts gegen AC oder ähnliche Spiele, ich habe eher etwas  gegen Nebenmissionen. Ich möchte wissen wie es mit Ezio oder Desmond  weitergeht, und nicht irgendwelche Federn/Tiere suchen. Hat mich auch an  vielen Zelda spielen gestört, ich habe einfach keine lust fischen zu  gehen, in links awakening musste man ja auch einige Nebenmissionen  machen um weiter zu kommen.



Aber AC ist nicht Zelda. Man braucht eben die Nebenmissionen nicht, um die Story abschließen zu können.


----------



## Shona (7. Februar 2013)

<> schrieb:


> nur das Ende war mal wieder .


 Lass mich raten, offen?
Zumindest war das mein Eindruck den man weiss jetzt nicht wirklich was mit Desmond ist den ob er nun oder nicht wurde nicht wirklich gezeigt.




anon666 schrieb:


> Left 4 Dead Versus ist brutal wenn man gegen gute Gegner spielt.


Aber nicht das normale das ist so langweilg und einfach das ich keine 2 Minuten spielen  Wenn dann 8vs8 bzw. 9vs9 das rockt auf dem richtigen Server und den richtigen Server Mods  ^^



anon666 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nichts gegen AC oder ähnliche Spiele,  ich habe eher etwas gegen Nebenmissionen. Ich möchte wissen wie es mit  Ezio oder Desmond weitergeht, und nicht irgendwelche Federn/Tiere  suchen. Hat mich auch an vielen Zelda spielen gestört, ich habe einfach  keine lust fischen zu gehen, in links awakening musste man ja auch  einige Nebenmissionen machen um weiter zu kommen.


Keiner zwingt dich in AC die Nebenmissionen zu machen die sind optional und gehören nicht zur Hauptmission, was regst du dich also so drüber auf?


----------



## anon666 (7. Februar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Aber nicht das normale das ist so langweilg und einfach das ich keine 2 Minuten spielen  Wenn dann 8vs8 bzw. 9vs9 das rockt auf dem richtigen Server und den richtigen Server Mods  ^^



Würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Missionen auf expert sind brutal, da ist man in wenigen Sekunden töt und da es keine Savepoints gibt muss man immer wieder neu anfangen. Die Zucker Fabrik ist sehr schwer, da kann man sich fast nicht bewegen und überall auf der Map sind diese witches verteilt die einen mit einem schlag töten. Langweilig, oder einfach ist das ganze nicht. Noch eine Stufe schwere wäre dann Realism Mod, bei dem man nichts mehr blinken sehen kann.

Also leicht oder schwer ist das ganze nicht. 



Shona schrieb:


> Keiner zwingt dich in AC die Nebenmissionen zu machen die sind optional und gehören nicht zur Hauptmission, was regst du dich also so drüber auf?


 
Kann ich nicht immer unterscheiden, und wie ich in einigen Lets Play sah haben auch andere Probleme damit. Außerdem gibt es dafür Belohnungen die man sonst nicht bekommt.

Man kann sie also schon ignorieren, dann hat man aber dafür weniger vom Spiel.


----------



## orca113 (8. Februar 2013)

> Kann ich nicht immer unterscheiden, und wie ich in einigen Lets Play sah haben auch andere Probleme damit. Außerdem gibt es dafür Belohnungen die man sonst nicht bekommt.
> 
> Man kann sie also schon ignorieren, dann hat man aber dafür weniger vom Spiel.


 
Ja und München liegt linksrheinisch der Elbe.... 


Davon mal abgesehen meckert man immer das die Games immer kürzer werden usw... da lob ich mir wenigstens Nebenmissionen auch wie hier in AC3 die nichts kosten und den Spielspass verlängern und nebenbei eben noch einen Teil der Story erzählen. Gehst du nach der Story ist Conner nach dem Ende der Geschichte weg vom Fenster und hat ausgedient. Denkst du aber mal an seine Siedlung, da wirkt er ja auch.

Es gibt da andere Spiele, eins ist gestern erschienen, da zahlt man als Spieler 59€ (als Konsolenspieler 70€) für das Hauptspiel und muß für alles Mögliche neben der Story richtig Mücken hinlegen. 11 DLCs zum Release? Hallo!? 

Ich mach lieber kostenlose Nebenmissionen.

Jungs lasst uns nicht über soetwas wie Nebenmissionen diskutieren. Bin sicher das die Spielewelt den Bach runter geht.

Jüngste Meldungen über wie oben mal angesprochen über DS3 und die Art und Weise wie wir Spieler von den "Großen Zwei" EA und UBI geschröpft werden... lassen mich Angst bekommen das mein Hobby, Hardware und die eben letztendlich die Games  kaputt gemacht werden.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchlesen, aber vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen (auch wenn ich nacher im Forum offline bin werd ich bestimmt hier nochmal kurz reingucken). Also, ich hab AS3 als Download zur neuen Grafikkarte dazu bekommen. 
Müßte ich jetzt im UbisoftShop einen Account (zum Download) erstellen und dann nochmals einen UPlay-Account zum aktivieren?? oder is das nur ein Account, finde das sehr unzureichend beschrieben bei Nvidia bzw, Ubisoft...meine bereitschaft zu einem weiteren Account hält sich eh schon in Grenzen... :/

Danke euch+grüße
caduzzz

edit: ok, hat sich erledigt, jetzt muss der "Spaß" bis 6Uhr morgens runter geladen sein...bei angezeigten/vermuteten weitern 8,5 Stunden (!) Downloadzeit wird das wohl nix, mannmannmann...wird wohl das erste und letzte Spiel von Ubi****** sein, nur Gängelei...


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2013)

Hi trotzdem schön das es noch geklappt hat


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Februar 2013)

ja, hat geklappt und jetzt am Tage ist die Downloadgeschwindigkeit auch wesentlich höher (?). Laut UbiSoft muss halt der Download zwischen 23Uhr-6Uhr gestartet werden > abgeblicher Jugendschutz...grmml

Na, ich bin gespannt, vor allem auf die Musik


----------



## Ostfront (9. Februar 2013)

habe mal ne frage hat jemand ne ahnung warum ich im crossfire betrieb nicht auf 5760x1080 zocken kann dan sind die 2 aüßeren bildschirme schwarz wen ich crossfire deaktiviere dan läuft es auf allen drei bildschirmen nur nicht flüssig deshalb würde ich gerne crossfire aktivieren.

mfg.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Februar 2013)

so,

28min Spielzeit..sieht alles schick aus und läuft flüssig . OK, gerade am Anfang, aber ne Menge Zwischensequenzen, bleibt das so?

Dann, wie kann ich speichern bzw. sehe ich wann auto. gespeichert wird, dieses Symbol links, welche kurz aufblitzen? Und zum Sound, gibts 'nen "Trick", die Stimmen sind arg leise, hab schon Musik-und Umgebungslautstärke reduziert, aber wenn die flüstern muss ich hier meine Boxen echt aufdrehen..

sry, falls das alles schon hier auf all dn Seiten besprochen worden ist, und danke für Antworten


----------



## Shona (9. Februar 2013)

caduzzz schrieb:


> ja, hat geklappt und jetzt am Tage ist die Downloadgeschwindigkeit auch wesentlich höher (?). Laut UbiSoft muss halt der Download zwischen 23Uhr-6Uhr gestartet werden > abgeblicher Jugendschutz...grmml


 
Eigentlich nicht da das Spiel USK16 ist gilt der Jugendschutz hier nicht...Des Weiteren gilt der Schutz nicht für den Download selbst sondern nur für den kauf, den der Download läuft über digitalriver.com und mehr als einen Link bekommt man eh nicht. Zumindest hatte ich keine Probleme beim ersten DLC es zu kaufen und mittags runterzuladen, den würde der Jugendschutz hier eingreifen dann auch beim DLC


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Februar 2013)

@ shona

ok, ja hast Recht. Der Kauf (also in meinem Falle Downloadcode einlösen) war erst ab 23 Uhr, etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt von mir

edit: ich versuchs ja, ich versuche, das Spiel gut zu finden :/ Grafik: supi..aber wie wechsel ich waffen?? kann immer nur die waffe für linke maustaste benutzen, da hilft auch kein "R" -Waffen zuweisen, ich raffs nich...und gibts nen richtiges Questlog? oder wird immer je nachdem in welchem Bereich man ist die dazu aktuelle Quest angezeigt..

sry, wenn ich son miesepeter hier bin, aber bisher finde ich es nur hübsch, aber umständlich plus 10000000 zwischensequenzen

edit2: das Questbuch..im Mapmenü?? Was ist wenn man einen auftrag erledigt hat- im questlog verschwunden ?..hab Briefe ganz am anfang abgegeben-und nu?; Menu macht mich irre-mal Maus/Entertaste /ESC Taste, mal nur Pfeiltasten

ein weiteres mal sorry, aber ich kann die begeisterung bisher nicht verstehen, keine 45 min ingame und mehr Fragen und Sucherei in den Einstellungen als eigenlich gespielt


----------



## Shona (10. Februar 2013)

@caduzzz
Mit der Steuerung können dir nur einige helfen da die meisten hier einen XBOX360 Controller für Windows nutzen, den das Spiel ist dafür ausgelegt.
Per Tastatur + Maus ist das so kompliziert das viele das erst gar nicht versucht haben^^


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Februar 2013)

ok, 
danke dir  wie gesagt wollt hier keine schlechte Stimmung gegen das Spiel machen, aber es gibt halt ein Paar Punkte, die..naja..zickig sind...


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich würde es auch mit einem Controller zocken. Ich selbst zocke es auf der Xbox und kann mir das mit Maus und Tastatur gar net vorstellen. 

Du sagtest eben die Stimmen seien leise aber wenn du doch Umgebungslautstärke runter regelst dann gehören die Stimmen doch auch dazu?


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Februar 2013)

so, nochmal begonnen mit Controller...hm, naja...geht besser, aber ich bin kein Freund von Controller

ja, also Sprachlautstärke ist auf 10, Effekt- und Musiklaustärke ist mittlerweile auf 6...dennoch sind Gespräche/Stimmen arg leise, so dass ich den Untertitel aktivieren mußte (kotz) und die Boxen (im Gegensatz zu sonst) ziemlich aufdrehen muss.

Ich meine ok ich habs gratis dazu bekommen und ich war sehr gespannt auf den Sound/Musik und bisher würde ich sagen: schöne Grafik, Bosten gefält mir gut, aber Menüführung etc. ist für mich der letzte ***** , so dass das Spiel wohl eher von der Platte fliegt


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2013)

Neiiiiin bitte hilf Connor!!!!!!

Für dich springt z b ne gute Story mit coolen Charakteren raus!!!!


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Neiiiiin bitte hilf Connor!!!!!!
> 
> Für dich springt z b ne gute Story mit coolen Charakteren raus!!!!


 
*seufz* na noch isses ja da, aber brauch paar Tage Pause, gibt leider halt paar Sachen die mich nerven..udn da bin ich dann manchmal übertrieben vorschnell+hart im deinstallieren

aber hast ja recht, demnächst mal wieder rein gucken


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2013)

Also Leute, ich muß das mal loswerden und ihr AC1 Fans verzeiht mir bitte. Habe jetzt zwei Tage versucht mit AC1 warmzuwerden.... AC1 geht gar nicht. Absolut nicht. Werde in en nächsten Wochen mal AC2 anspielen, vielleicht reisst mich das ja mit. Aber 1 (ja auch das es in die Jahre gekommen ist,klar.) reisst mich gar nicht vom Hocker. Im Gegenteil, es fuckt mich total ab. Gerade die Kämpfe und die Steuerung


----------



## Snipa (20. Februar 2013)

ja, die kämpfe sind zu einfach, aber das sind sie doch in jedem ac ^^
und zur steuerung: mit maus und tastatur kann man kein ac richtig gut zocken (zumindest meine meinung). hol dir nen controller und schließ den an den pc an. vieeeel besser!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also Leute, ich muß das mal loswerden und ihr AC1 Fans verzeiht mir bitte. Habe jetzt zwei Tage versucht mit AC1 warmzuwerden.... AC1 geht gar nicht. Absolut nicht. Werde in en nächsten Wochen mal AC2 anspielen, vielleicht reisst mich das ja mit. Aber 1 (ja auch das es in die Jahre gekommen ist,klar.) reisst mich gar nicht vom Hocker. Im Gegenteil, es fuckt mich total ab. Gerade die Kämpfe und die Steuerung


Das war 2008 oder so halt eine Neuheit und ein ganz neues und tolles Spielgefühl. 
Klar ist es ein gewaltiger Rückschritt, wenn du zuerst AC3 gespielt hast.

Von mir gibts auch gern nochmal den Anstupser endlich das 360-Pad zu kaufen, denn nur mit dem macht AC wirklich Sinn und Spaß.
Da lohnt sich im nachinein wirklich jeder Euro, so glaub uns doch!


----------



## orca113 (20. Februar 2013)

Ne, also echt, das spiele ich auch net weiter. Boah da wirst du irre. KLar hast recht 2008... aber wem das gefällt der frist auch kleine Kinder.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde AC1 ist auch heite Grafisch noch immer sehr ansehnlich, mit etwas SGSSAA sehr schön anzusehen. Leider ist es ohne Xbox360 Gamepad schlecht spielbar und der erste Teil war auch sehr Monoton. Ich habe mich durch diesen Teil einfach durch gekämpft, da ich erst mit AC2 auf den Geschmack gekommen bin, ich aber nichts verpassen wollte. Schlussendlich hätte ich aber nicht viel verpasst...


----------



## anon666 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich finde denn DLC zu Assassins Creed 3 über Washington gut, aber auch sehr kurz. Es ist eine Frechheit so etwas kurzes überhaupt zu verkaufen und noch schlimmer wäre es wenn sie jetzt für die zweite Episode auch noch Geld verlangen würden.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

Früher, in der guten alten Zeit, nannte man mehrere DLCs zusammen ein Add-On. Nur ist das scheinbar aus der Mode. 
Von daher müssen wir uns entweder dran gewöhnen, oder das ganze boykottieren bzw. nur noch Complete & GOTY-Editionen kaufen.


----------



## symbi (26. Februar 2013)

Warte immer noch auf eine Hollywood Kino Verfilmung der AC Reihe.
Die Story Line hat es jedenfalls in sich oder?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

Eine Verfilmung kommt ja bereits. 

Neues aus Hollywood: "Assassin's Creed"-Film nimmt Gestalt an - DIGITALFERNSEHEN.de


----------



## anon666 (26. Februar 2013)

Für einen Boykott ist es zu spät, das hätte man damals bei Modern Warfare 2 machen müssen, die haben ja damals den Mod Support und Dedicated Server abgeschafft. Danach sind andere mit verrückten Ideen nachgezogen, Ubisoft mit ihrem DLC und EA war sowieso kacke.

Gerüchte zu einem Film gab es doch schon zu AC2 Zeiten, ich persönlich glaube nicht das daraus etwas wird. Man kann in ca. 2 Stunden nicht die ganze Assassin's Creed Story erzählen und schon gar nicht mit so vielen verschiedenen Charakteren.


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Früher, in der guten alten Zeit, nannte man mehrere DLCs zusammen ein Add-On. Nur ist das scheinbar aus der Mode.
> Von daher müssen wir uns entweder dran gewöhnen, oder das ganze boykottieren bzw. nur noch Complete & GOTY-Editionen kaufen.


 
Ich mache das jetzt auch so. Lieber ein Goty kaufen. Ich hatte mir Skyrim geholt als es im Angebot war. Wenn ich jetzt bedenke ich würde da auch noch jeden DLC holen...

Finde das schlimm das uns Gamern immer scheibchenweise das Geld aus der Tasche geholt wird. Was war damals schlimm an Addons die relativ umfangreich waren?.

Jetzt machen sie es bei AC auch so. Season Pass für viel Geld und um den wieder reinzuholen musst du schon mal jeden DLC "vergünstig" kaufen...

Edit: Hurra! 3K!


----------



## garnone (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo leuts... hab ma ein anliegen...
hab mir heut ac3 geholt..installiert...upgedatet...usw...
wenn ich starten will kommt 2 sek schwarzes bild und dann nur "vielen dank das sie ac3 gespielt haben" spielzeit 0 sek....
Was ist das fürn mist...das war bei FC3 ähnlich problematisch...
hat da jemand vieleicht einen hilfreichen tipp?


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2013)

Puh, könnte an Uplay oder der Installtion selbst liegen.


----------



## Snipa (4. März 2013)

Damit ist es wohl offiziell:

Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Debüt-Trailer zum Piraten-Assassin's Creed - Video bei GameStar.de


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2013)

Zack Zack! Sammelthread machen!


----------



## Snipa (4. März 2013)

ich fang morgen an


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2013)

Sehr gut! 

Zugang zum Vorbereitungsforum hast du?


----------



## Snipa (4. März 2013)

werd ich dann morgen schon sehen ^^


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2013)

Typische Studentenantwort! Mut zur Lücke!   

Ein zweites Video ist Online:

Assassin's Creed 4 - Black Flag - 360-Grad-Video zum neuen Helden - YouTube


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. März 2013)

Go go go und dann bitte hier verlinken, damit ich nicht verpasse den zu abonnieren!


----------



## Robonator (5. März 2013)

Wow.. Ich zocke grad nach langer Zeit mal AC3 weiter und... Mein Gott ist das billig gemacht.  


Spoiler



Ich war grad an der Stelle wo das Dorf brennt und es ist irgendwie billig. Seine Mutter liegt mit den Beinen unter vielleicht 2 Holzbalken und der Typ der ankommt nimmt den Jungen mit anstatt zu helfen. Ist der n Hellseher oder wat? Dazu kommt das ganze gar nicht richtig rüber und irgendwie auch widersprüchlich das ganze. Die Grafik die ich Anfangs eigentlich recht gut fand, kommt mir mittlerweile auch irgendwie immer schlechter vor. Dazu so viele  Grafikbugs, da frag ich mich ob die Typen am Ende irgendwie blind waren oder ob sie das Game erst gar nicht getestet haben. Das Game wirkt grad so billig auf mich das ich schon wieder keine Lust habe weiterzuspielen. Genau das selbe Problem hatte auch Revelations. Ich glaub ich fang morgen mal wieder AC1 oder 2 an. In die Teile konnte ich mich wenigstens vertiefen und sie haben wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Painkiller (5. März 2013)

@ Robonator

Kann ich so leider nicht nachvollziehen. Du bist aber auch noch ziemlich am Anfang. Spätestens in der Stadt kommt das alte AC-Gefühl wieder auf. Das AC III grafisch kein Meilenstein ist, sollte wohl klar sein. Dazu kommt noch die schlechte Performance auf AMD-Karten. 
Aber ansonsten muss ich sagen, das es eigentlich kein schlechtes Spiel ist.  (wenn man sich auf das Szenario einlässt)


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. März 2013)

Ich glaub es wird zeit das ich mal mit Teil 3 Anfang. Jetzt nachdem die anderen durchgespielt sind. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich so langsam bin dde02


----------



## -angeldust- (5. März 2013)

assassins creed 4. ohne connor. gefaellt mir. der hat iwie nicht richtig gepasst...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. März 2013)

Aber nen Assassine als Pirat!? 
Das wird sicher interessant.


----------



## Snipa (5. März 2013)

also mir fehlt jetzt schon desmond, oder zumindest ein äquivalent. ac so komplett ohne rahmenhandlung? und dann auch noch ein vorfahre von desmond, der dann schon überhaupt nicht vorkommen soll??... irgendwie passt mir das ganz und gar nicht


----------



## anon666 (5. März 2013)

Assassins Creed 3 ist ja noch nicht fertig und die fangen schon mit einem neuen Spiel an. Es ist ja nur der erste Teil des Washington DLC's erschienen, es sollten noch 3 weitere kommen. Aber mal davon abgesehen, AC3 ist an einigen Stellen noch immer schlecht programmiert.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. März 2013)

Kohle machen... schnell ein Spiel nach dem anderen rauskloppen... welches Spiel driftet heutzutage nicht mehr in die Richtung ab?
Jährlich kommt halt ein neuer Teil, bei Titeln, die beliebt sind...


----------



## -angeldust- (5. März 2013)

fortsetzunge. sind nicht immer schlecht. siehe doch far cry 3 aktuell.
teil eins war klasse. teil 2 war mist. teil 3 dann wieder richtig gut. meine meinung.

noch ist ja nicht soviel ueber ac 4 bekannt. aber piraten setting gefaellt mir seit risen 2 und 2worlds2 add on.

ich hoffe nur, dass es weniger schiesseisen gibt. lieber wieder leise meucheln.

gegen viele schlachten aufm meer habe ich nix einzuwenden, das hat spass gemacht.
warten wir einfach ab. noch ist zeit...


----------



## anon666 (5. März 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> fortsetzunge. sind nicht immer schlecht. siehe doch far cry 3 aktuell.
> teil eins war klasse. teil 2 war mist. teil 3 dann wieder richtig gut. meine meinung.



Diese kammen aber nicht alle nacheinander raus sondern über Jahre.



-angeldust- schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur, dass es weniger schiesseisen gibt. lieber wieder leise meucheln.


 
In einem Screenshot hat er 4 Pistolen an sich.


----------



## -angeldust- (5. März 2013)

Hö? Versteh Dich nicht ganz? Fortsetzungen kommen immer nacheinander raus? Ich finde die Zeitspanne zwischen den Spielen sagt nix über deren Qualität aus.
Das ist nicht entscheidend. Auch schnell hintereinander erschienen Spiele können gut sein.

Thema 4 Pistolen. Hm. ich hoffe sowas kommt nicht zum Einsatz...


----------



## orca113 (5. März 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> assassins creed 4. ohne connor. gefaellt mir. der hat iwie nicht richtig gepasst...


 
Was bist du denn für einer!?!?

Ne, klar, jedem das Seine. Für mich war der Typ un die Indianernummer der Hammer.



> Hö? Versteh Dich nicht ganz? Fortsetzungen kommen immer nacheinander raus? Ich finde die Zeitspanne zwischen den Spielen sagt nix über deren Qualität aus.
> Das ist nicht entscheidend. Auch schnell hintereinander erschienen Spiele können gut sein.
> 
> Thema 4 Pistolen. Hm. ich hoffe sowas kommt nicht zum Einsatz... ​


 
@Pistolen, ich fand die in AC3 super. KLar aber eben nur einschüssig oder maximal zwei. Die haben die Kämpfe interessant gemacht und ssie gehören eben in die Epoche.

Fortsetzungen so wie es gemeint war kommen auch meiner Meinung nach zu schnell. Das ist Zur Zeit echt der Trend.Eben genau aus denm von Kaki genannten Grund. Qualität leidet spürbar. Da gibts nix dran zu rütteln


----------



## anon666 (5. März 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zeitspanne zwischen den Spielen sagt nix über deren Qualität aus.
> Das ist nicht entscheidend.


 
Gerade darum geht es hier aber, Das Problem ist ja nicht das die Spiele fortgesetzt werden, das wollen wir ja. Das Problem ist das diese so schnell raus gebracht werden. Das immer wieder ein neuer AC teil rauskommt wurde ja schon als Revelations angekündigt wurde kritisiert und das hier ist jetzt ein tick schneller.

AC3 ist ja noch nicht fertig, das Spiel kann an einigen Stellen noch ein paar Verbesserungen vertragen und schon arbeiten die am nächsten Titel.



orca113 schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für einer!?!?
> 
> Ne, klar, jedem das Seine. Für mich war der Typ un die Indianernummer der Hammer.


 
Die Mehrheit war gegen ihn, er wurde auf vielen internationalen Foren kritisiert und deswegen hat man sich für den neuen Teil wieder einen "Playboy" Helden genommen so wie Ezio damals.

Ich persönlich hätte gerne noch etwas länger als Connor gespielt, mir hat dieses Indianer gameplay gefallen.


----------



## orca113 (5. März 2013)

Das war für mich der Schlüssel zur AC Welt, Connor, Haythem, die Indianer, die Epoche und die Welt im kolonialen Nordamerika: Wälder,die Tiere (Pumas usw), klasse! Ich will mehr!!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. März 2013)

Also ich muss zu AC3 sagen, dass mir die erste Hälfte des Spiels sehr gefallen hat und danach ging der Spieldrang wieder ein wenig zurück und ich habe dem Ende etwas zügiger entgegen gestrebt.
Bei den drei AC2-Titel blieb die Spannung und der Sammeldrang dagegen irgendwie konstanter.
Die Story war da irgendwie gleichmäßiger insszeniert, so mein Eindruck.
AC1 war storytechnisch natürlich viel uninteresanter, aber mir ging es dabei hauptsächlich auch eher um das neue coole Spielprinzip. 
War doch einfach nur cool der Altair wie der überall rumklettern konnte, grafisch total hübsch für 2008 und das Ende wr doch auch mal absolut klasse und gab nen tollen Überraschnungseffekt.

Eins steht fest: auch AC4 wird gelauft und hoffentlich bis zum abwinken gesuchtet! 

Was mir vorhin noch durch den Kopf ging:
Warum hat Desmond am Ende von Brotherhood eigentlich die "ach Gott wie hieß sie denn jetzt"... ähm die umgebracht?
Liza, nee, Leila, nee... ähm lol... na ihr wisst schon. 

Edit: Lucy


----------



## anon666 (5. März 2013)

Lucy? Sie gehörte zu den Templern, so wie der eine der versuchte Desmond aufzuhalten.


----------



## -angeldust- (5. März 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Gerade darum geht es hier aber, Das Problem ist ja nicht das die Spiele fortgesetzt werden, das wollen wir ja. Das Problem ist das diese so schnell raus gebracht werden. Das immer wieder ein neuer AC teil rauskommt wurde ja schon als Revelations angekündigt wurde kritisiert und das hier ist jetzt ein tick schneller.
> 
> AC3 ist ja noch nicht fertig, das Spiel kann an einigen Stellen noch ein paar Verbesserungen vertragen und schon arbeiten die am nächsten Titel.



Und warum sind jetzt schnelle Fortsetzungen schlecht???
Was hat das damit zu tun? Meiner Meinung nach nix.
Und bezüglich AC 3.
An dem Titel wurde schon von einer Gruppe von Ubi gearbeitet *BEVOR* Revelations überhaupt *fertig* war!
Also der Spruch "was lange währt, wird endlich gut" passt hier also nicht.

Ich freue mich auf AC 4. Mir ist die Zeitspanne zwischen den Games egal. Nur gut müssen sie sein.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. März 2013)

So isses, nur leider häuften sich ein paar Bugs bei AC3, was man von der Reihe sonst so garnicht kannte.


----------



## anon666 (6. März 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Und bezüglich AC 3.
> An dem Titel wurde schon von einer Gruppe von Ubi gearbeitet *BEVOR* Revelations überhaupt *fertig* war!
> Also der Spruch "was lange währt, wird endlich gut" passt hier also nicht.


 
Das kaufe ich denen nicht ab, AC3 ist ganz sicher kein Spiel das Jahre lang in der Entwicklung war. Auf deren wiki sagen die auch das AC4 seit zwei Jahren produziert wird, das kaufe ich denen genauso wenig ab.

Assassins Creed Spiele haben mit der Zeit immer mehr Bugs und das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der kurzen Produktions Zeit. Die werden jetzt ganz bestimmt auch keine Updates mehr für AC3 raus bringen wenn die jetzt an AC4 arbeiten.


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2013)

Sage ja die Qualität leidet.


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Das kaufe ich denen nicht ab, AC3 ist ganz sicher kein Spiel das Jahre lang in der Entwicklung war. Auf deren wiki sagen die auch das AC4 seit zwei Jahren produziert wird, das kaufe ich denen genauso wenig ab.
> 
> Assassins Creed Spiele haben mit der Zeit immer mehr Bugs und das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der kurzen Produktions Zeit. Die werden jetzt ganz bestimmt auch keine Updates mehr für AC3 raus bringen wenn die jetzt an AC4 arbeiten.


 
Öhm, zur Produktion gehört eine Planungsphase. Da wird noch nix Programmiert. Woher willst du also wissen, das man sich bei Ubisoft nicht schon länger mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt?


----------



## S!lent dob (6. März 2013)

Puuuh 60 Seiten, man möge mir die leidige Frage bitte nachsehen, ich hab nicht alle duchgesehen 

Nachdem ich nun einige Trailer geshen habe und mir Freunde das Spielchen seeehr nahegelgt haben überlege ich es mir zu zulegen.

Nur sollte ich das? Weil TE Oblivion hab ich nach 5 Spielstunden weggelegt, gefällt mir gar nicht.(Soll wohl änlich sein  )

Wie würde das Spiel bei meinem Sys (Signatur) laufen? Spiele in 1366*768 und empfinde 30 FPS als durchweg flüssig


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2013)

Ich hab gestern nen Wutkrampf bekommen. Soll mit Connor die Steckbriefe abreissen. Ich werde auf wundersame Weise gespotted und plötzlich wissen alle wo ich bin. Ich hau ab versteck mich aber alle wissen wo ich bin und schiessen auf die Wände. Im nächsten Moment stehen 5 Leute vor mir auf dem Dach deren Attacken ich nicht blocken kann. Ich dreh mich um und will weglaufen und was ist? Connor springt vom Dach und stirbt...


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2013)

Erst aus Sichtweite abhauen. Dann verstecken bis sich die Meute etwas berühigt. Wenn du den höchsten Alarm Zustand hast finden dich alle sofort.


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Erst aus Sichtweite abhauen. Dann verstecken bis sich die Meute etwas berühigt. Wenn du den höchsten Alarm Zustand hast finden dich alle sofort.


 
Außerhalb der Sichtweite war ich ja, das isses ja grade


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2013)

Nein du muss ausser sich, dann verstecken bis Ruhe ist. Am besten das so deichseln das du dich schon in der Nähe eines Steckbriefes versteckst.


----------



## -angeldust- (6. März 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Das kaufe ich denen nicht ab, AC3 ist ganz sicher kein Spiel das Jahre lang in der Entwicklung war. Auf deren wiki sagen die auch das AC4 seit zwei Jahren produziert wird, das kaufe ich denen genauso wenig ab.
> 
> Assassins Creed Spiele haben mit der Zeit immer mehr Bugs und das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der kurzen Produktions Zeit. Die werden jetzt ganz bestimmt auch keine Updates mehr für AC3 raus bringen wenn die jetzt an AC4 arbeiten.


Na dann guckste Du hier:
Assassin
Lies mal unter dem Punkt Entwicklung. Denke schon, dass das stimmt. Warum sollte man lügen?
Mir haben die "Lückenfüller" besser gefallen als AC III.


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nein du muss ausser sich, dann verstecken bis Ruhe ist. Am besten das so deichseln das du dich schon in der Nähe eines Steckbriefes versteckst.


 
Okay nochmal: Ich bin vor denen weggelaufen bin durch Gasssen etc gerannt und die hätten mich gar nicht mehr sehen können, mir wurde auch nicht angezeigt das sie mich sehen könnten. Hab mich dann in so einem Versteck versteckt aber die Typen kommen um die Ecke gelaufen und fangen an auf die Wände und u.a. auf mein Versteck zu schiessen und Connor springt automatisch raus. Bin dann aufs Dach und plötzlich standen diese Maskierten Wachen hinter mir mit auf dem Dach und deren Schläge konnte ich einfach mal nicht blocken bzw kontern.


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2013)

Das waren Jäger, das kannst du auch nicht schaffen du bist ja noch ein Kind... Die sind ganz besondere Gegner, Kontern geht nur wenn du später eine Schuss oder explosiv Waffe hast. Die kanst du erst später im Spiel packen.

Dann versuche gar nicht erst zu kämpfen sondern renn und halte ausschau nach den Steckbriefen!!!!! Klappt!


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (6. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne noch AC3 holen, aber ich hab da noch eine Frage: Ist diese Washington Edition eine Art Complete Edition mit allen DLC's oder werden noch DLC's kommen die dann da nicht dabei sind.
Ich selber halte ja DLC's für eine Frechheit, aber ich will das Spiel wenigstens komplett haben.


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2013)

Mh Washington Edition habe ich noch nie gehört. Gehe aber davon aus nein. Denn die haben doch den tollen Season Pass. Damit bekommst du alle DLCs aber eben nur rabattiert...

Edit: Schau mal hier steht näheres http://www.pcgames.de/Assassins-Cre...ngton-Edition-offiziell-angekuendigt-1058091/


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (6. März 2013)

Also in anderen Spielenewsportalen wird sie als GOTY Edition beschrieben.
Und es ist auch der komplette Washington DLC dabei, wie der Name verrät.
Ich denke schon das dies die komplette ist, ich hoffe es jedenfalls^^


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das waren Jäger, das kannst du auch nicht schaffen du bist ja noch ein Kind... Die sind ganz besondere Gegner, Kontern geht nur wenn du später eine Schuss oder explosiv Waffe hast. Die kanst du erst später im Spiel packen.
> 
> Dann versuche gar nicht erst zu kämpfen sondern renn und halte ausschau nach den Steckbriefen!!!!! Klappt!


 
Ok danke, du hast mir grad nochmal Mut gemacht das ganze nochmal zu versuchen, auch wenn ich von den Bugs irgendwie die Schnauze voll hab  Wirklich weglaufen kann man von den Maskierten aber auch nicht da sie irgendwie schneller sind und dich dauernd hitten. Und eigentlich wollte ich die Steckbriefe ja Stealth abreissen aber das ist scheinbar nicht möglich.


----------



## Snipa (6. März 2013)

ich hab da mal was gemacht...:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...mmelthread-assassins-creed-iv-black-flag.html


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. März 2013)

Sehr schön und danke fürs verlinken!


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> ich hab da mal was gemacht...:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/264384-sammelthread-assassins-creed-iv-black-flag.html



Super! Gute Idee.

@ Robonator, die Jäger sind auch schneller. Du musst die Steckbriefe alle abreißen. Bzw 3 Stück. Dann bist du wieder Inkognito. Hier an der Stelle geht es nur ums abreißen. Tötest bzw schaltest du Feinde aus, kannst du das bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag machen und wirst nie fertig. 
Du hast es hier nicht mit Bugs zu tun.
Die Aufgabe ist eben etwas kniffelig. Jäger, also die Maskierten kommen nur bei höchster Alarmstufe.


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2013)

Die Steuerungsbugs sind definitiv Bugs mit denen ich zu tun habe 
Connor kann ja nicht mal mehr über Kisten laufen ohne wie ein bekloppter durch die Gegend zu hüpfen und buggen. Hatte das dfa jetzt geschafft, sobald der erste Brief weg ist, gehts ja einfach. 
Dafür hatte ich den nächsten Ragequit als ich diesen Typen aus dem Wasser retten sollte. Die Wölfe abwehren klappt bei mir irgendwie gar nicht. Ich muss die Tasten die da kommen schneller drücken als ich überhaupt reagieren kann


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2013)

> Die Wölfe abwehren klappt bei mir irgendwie gar nicht. Ich muss die  Tasten die da kommen schneller drücken als ich überhaupt reagieren kann


Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch! Erst mit XBox 360-Controller hat das dann vernünftig funktioniert.


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch! Erst mit XBox 360-Controller hat das dann vernünftig funktioniert.



Painkiller hat recht, der Xbox Controller ist das Mittel der Wahl. Gut, ich habe es auf der Konsole auch gespielt aber ich kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie das mit Maus und Tastatur gehen soll.


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2013)

Also wieder den Controller anschliessen


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2013)

Nutz ja nix, spielt sich besser damit 100% 

Und, bist du im inzwischen Erwachsen im Spiel, Connor meine ich?


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nutz ja nix, spielt sich besser damit 100%
> 
> Und, bist du im inzwischen Erwachsen im Spiel, Connor meine ich?


 
Nein wie gesagt, hatte gestern wieder nen Ragequit bei der Szene mit den Wölfen.


----------



## orca113 (7. März 2013)

Welche ist das? Siedlungsmission?


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2013)

Die Mission wo du wieder zurück bist bei Achilles und dann dieser Mann ans Fenster klopft und nach Hilfe schreit weil sein Kollege ins Wasser gefallen ist.


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2013)

Du musst so einen weg finden bei dem du mit Wölfen nix an Hut hast. Fast nur auf den Baumstömmen bleiben. Ist schwer ich weiß.
Hatte am Ende einen weg raus da musst ich nur zweimal kurz ans Ufer,

Nachher poste ich nochmal was wenn ich's schaffe dazu.


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2013)

Ist aber schon komisch das Plötzlich überall Wölfe sind 

Aber naja gute Nacht erstmal ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (31. März 2013)

Leute, habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Performance meiner Gigabyte HD 7870.
Spiele in Full HD und alles im Spiel auf Sehr Hoch, auch AA.
Und egal ob MSAA oder SSAA, es ruckelt.
Erst wenn ich Antialiasingqualität auf Hoch stelle, läuft es superflüssig.
Aber wenn ich z.B. diese Benchmarks anschaue:

Eigene Benchmarks zu Assassin's Creed III - 22.11.2012 - ComputerBase

dann sollte es doch flüssig laufen, oder?
Oder ist AA Sehr Hoch = 8x AA ?
Wobei das ja in keinem Benchmark auftaucht, also denke ich, dass sehr hoch eher für SSAA steht oder?
Bin verwirrt


----------



## Midgard (24. April 2013)

Moin
mal ne Frage, ich bin grade auf dem Schiff, nach dem Mord in der Oper.
Bleibt das Spiel so, also immer dieses Laden mit dem grell weissen Bildschirm, das zusammensetzen der Landschaft aus Bruchstücken ect?
Ich find das zerstört n bissl Tiefe. Ist das nur so eine Art Prolog, hab eher gedacht ich kann da frei rumlaufen und mir die Gegend anschauen, Nebenmissionen usw machen...
Hab noch nie vorher ein Ass Creed gespielt.


----------



## Robonator (24. April 2013)

> Ich find das zerstört n bissl Tiefe. Ist das nur so eine Art Prolog, hab eher gedacht ich kann da frei rumlaufen und mir die Gegend anschauen, Nebenmissionen usw machen...
> Hab noch nie vorher ein Ass Creed gespielt.


Natürlich kannste frei rumlaufen etc. Der Ladebildschirm bleibt aber gleich. 
Wirklich frei rumlaufen wirste erst so ca wenn du richtig Anfängst als Connor zu spielen.


----------



## Midgard (24. April 2013)

Okay dann bin ich mal gespannt, für mich war das jetzt wie in Level Abschnitte eingeteilt. Erst diese Kletter Tutorial, dann Oper, jetzt Schiff.
Na werd dann mal weiter gucken ^^


----------



## -angeldust- (25. April 2013)

dein erster ac titel?
vielleicht solltest du erstmal die anderen spielen um desmond zu verstehen?


----------



## anon666 (25. April 2013)

Midgard schrieb:


> Hab noch nie vorher ein *Ass* Creed gespielt.


 
Bin ich etwa der einzige den das hier stört?


----------



## Shona (25. April 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Bin ich etwa der einzige den das hier stört?


 Nope das ist eine vergewaltigung des Spielenamens  Würde das auch nicht im AC3 Fred stehen müsste ich nachfragen was gemeint ist


----------



## El-Ahrairah (16. Juni 2013)

Also mir gefällt das Spiel bisher noch gar nicht, weil ich die irgendwie die Atmosphäre aus den ersten Teilen vermisse. Vielleicht wirds jetzt endlich besser, wenn man die eigentliche Story anfängt. Dieser Templer war ja mal sowas von öde.
Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich momentan absolut nicht die Muse hab AC zu spielen. Da gabs schon andere Zeiten


----------



## Low (17. Juni 2013)

Ist auch mehr so ein Winter Spiel, welches man spielt wenn um einen herum 10 Meter Schnee liegen und keine anderen Spiele vorhanden sind.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (17. Juni 2013)

Die Vermutung hab ich auch. 
Naja, spiel momentan sowieso was anderes


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Templer...
Oje spielt erstmal weiter und dann wird ziemlich schnell spaßiger.
Ich fand die ersten 6 Sequenzen vom Spiel sehr gut, spannend und überraschend, danach flachte die Spannung jedoch leider etwas ab und reizte diesmal nicht, alles frei zu spielen, wie es bei den vorgängern der Fall war.
AC3 ist meiner Meinung nach definitiv kein Lückenfüller, wenn es keine anderen Games gibt.
Leider nicht so spitzenklasse wie Ezio-Reihe, aber dennoch gut.


----------



## Tymotee (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke man hat es auch immer selber in der Hand wie man es spielt. Siedlung ausbauen und Handel und die Welt erkunden. Also mir gefällt es gut. Storie kenne ich schon von einigen Lets Plays. Spiel ist ja auch schon eine zeit draußen aber macht trotzdem spass und die Grafik finde ich auch gut am PC. Für 50€ hätte ich es mir zwar nicht gekauft aber die Delux für 20€ mit den DLC ist schon ein guter Preis für das was man bekommt


----------



## alban2 (23. November 2013)

Ist das normal so das Assasins creed 3 so hardware lastig ist ?
Ich kann mit meiner radeon 7950 (1100/1400) Stock,das nur auf Hoch spielen, aber crysis 3,battlefield 4 usw. laufen besser?

Was ich z.b bemerkt habe ist, das die FPS bei assasins creed 3 NIE ! über 60 FPS steigen, das ist so als ob es da so ne grenze gibt das es nicht über 60 schreiten darf.
Hab ich vielleicht irgendwo was falsches eingestellt oder warum ist das so ?


----------



## hubber (26. Januar 2014)

Könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich SweetFX unter Windows 8.1 zum laufen bringe?  
Ich hab schon einiges Versucht, jedoch vergebens...


----------

